# I conti della Belva 6 (estate 2021)



## Mauricio (24 Maggio 2021)

*Aggiornamento del 19/11/21

DETTAGLIO CALCIATORI*


*GIOCATORE*​*INGAGGIO LORDO*​*AMM.TO O PRESTITO*​*COSTO TOTALE ANNUO*​Romagnoli​10​2,525​*12,525*​Ibrahimovic​10,15​0,8​*10,95*​Kessie​4,07​6,4​*10,47*​Tomori​2,62​7,195​*9,815*​Caldara​2,06​7,411​*9,472*​Conti​3,7​4,84​*8,54*​Leao​2,212​5,908​*8,12*​Castillejo​2,775​4,312​*7,087*​Hernandez​2,37​4,311​*6,681*​Maignan​3,3​3,166​*6,466*​Rebic​5,075​1,34​*6,415*​Florenzi​5,25​1​*6,25*​Bennacer​2,775​3,436​*6,211*​Giroud​4,59​0,5​*5,09*​Kjaer​3,2​1,842​*5,042*​Tonali​2,22​2​*4,22*​Calabria​4,1​0​*4,1*​Saelaemakers​2,6​1,205​*3,805*​Krunic​2,035​1,72​*3,755*​Bakayoko​3,1​0,5​*3,6*​Messias​2,6​0,4​*3*​Diaz​0,9​1,5​*2,4*​Ballo Toure​1,31​1,05​*2,36*​Duarte​0​2,124​*2,124*​Tatarasanu​1,57​0,342​*1,912*​Mirante​1,8​0​*1,8*​Adli​0​1,6​*1,6*​Pellegri​1​0,5​*1,5*​Gabbia​1,1​0​*1,1*​Kalulu​0,78​0,229​*1,009*​Hauge​0​0,942​*0,942*​*TOTALI*​*89,262*​*69,098*​*158,36*​

*PAYROLL STORICI
*
Payroll 2020/21: *144,1 milioni *
Payroll 2019/20: *188,4 milioni *
Payroll 2018/19: *225 milioni *

Totale plus/minus dal 01/07/2021:
*1,5 milioni*


----------



## SanGigio (24 Maggio 2021)

Quindi Caldara e Castillejo ci resteranno sul groppone al 90%


----------



## Mauricio (24 Maggio 2021)

SanGigio;2345558 ha scritto:


> Quindi Caldara e Castillejo ci resteranno sul groppone al 90%



Per Caldara si potrebbe pensare di allungargli il contratto a stipendio ridotto (tipo 1 milione), così che pesi meno a bilancio. Ad esempio:
Rinnovo fino al 2026 (3 anni in più quindi) a 2 milioni lordi annui peserebbe 5 milioni circa, ovvero 6 milioni risparmiati.
Dovrebbe però accettare il ruolo di terza/quarta scelta (vendendo Romagnoli quest’anno si intende).
Castillejo forse qualche spagnola lo potrebbe volere per 8 milioni, oppure si potrebbe pensare un prestito con obbligo a 5 milioni.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Mauricio;2345576 ha scritto:


> Per Caldara si potrebbe pensare di allungargli il contratto a stipendio ridotto (tipo 1 milione), così che pesi meno a bilancio. Ad esempio:
> Rinnovo fino al 2026 (3 anni in più quindi) a 2 milioni lordi annui peserebbe 5 milioni circa, ovvero 6 milioni risparmiati.
> Dovrebbe però accettare il ruolo di terza/quarta scelta (vendendo Romagnoli quest&#8217;anno si intende).
> Castillejo forse qualche spagnola lo potrebbe volere per 8 milioni, oppure si potrebbe pensare un prestito con obbligo a 5 milioni.



La penso uguale su Castillejo.
Se lo cediamo sarà sicuramente in prestito con obbligo in modo da non fare minusvalenza.
Su Caldara invece non saprei.
Non capisco quale sia il problema a fare minusvalenza o meno.
Esempio : ora sta a 15 di ammortamento.
Immaginiamo di venderlo a 5 mln (numeri buttati a caso) facciamo minusvalenza di 10 mln ma tutto e concentrato su una sola stagione. L'anno doppio stai tranquillo.
Immaginiamo invece di fare come dici tu : devi comunque mettere a bilancio quei 15 mln che rimangono... E in più ci metti l'ingaggio per quei anni. Il tutto per avere un giocatore che non rientra nel progetto tecnico tattico.
Facendo così ci perdi molto più della minusvalenza di 10 mln del primo caso... Ma il tutto viene spalmato in più bilanci.

Perché preferirei il primo caso al secondo? (E sia chiaro che so bene che la maggioranza degli addetti al lavoro preferisce la prima alla seconda... Quindi non sto dicendo che ho ragione io... Ma solo che non capisco certe dinamiche).


----------



## darden (24 Maggio 2021)

Rispetto allo scorso anno solo con addio turca/giggio/ riscatto tonali (che con riscatto peserà solo 7.35) risparmiamo poco meno di 27M di payroll..

Praticamente ci prendi Maignan + 3 giocatori da 20M con 3M di stipendio lordo per 5 anni(trequartista/ala dx/ac)

Vendi romagnoli e paghi tomori. E a quel punto se riesci a fare altre uscite prendi un DC per far rifiatare kjaer


----------



## Mauricio (24 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2345608 ha scritto:


> La penso uguale su Castillejo.
> Se lo cediamo sarà sicuramente in prestito con obbligo in modo da non fare minusvalenza.
> Su Caldara invece non saprei.
> Non capisco quale sia il problema a fare minusvalenza o meno.
> ...



Calma, facciamo i conti per i 2 scenari:

NON RINNOVO (scadenza 2023)
Costo totale tra ammortamento e stipendio: 22 milioni.

RINNOVO A METÀ STIPENDIO (scad. 2026)
Costo totale: 25 milioni

Costerebbe solo 3 milioni in più, ma si potrebbe rivalutare il giocatore (non mi sembra proprio scarsissimo se non avesse tutti questi problemi fisici). Inoltre a bilancio si libererebbero 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 2 anni che sarebbero fondamentali per essere investiti in altri ruoli. Poi dal 2024 costerebbe 6 milioni in più l’anno, ma si spera che per quella data i ricavi siano molto maggiori in modo che Caldara abbia un peso percentuale contenuto.

Sono scelte, io per le ragioni sopra esposte, sarei per questa soluzione.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Mauricio;2345625 ha scritto:


> Calma, facciamo i conti per i 2 scenari:
> 
> NON RINNOVO (scadenza 2023)
> Costo totale tra ammortamento e stipendio: 22 milioni.
> ...



Ho capito che si liberano soldi a bilancio se firma.
Ma se lo vendi ora facendo minusvalenza subito, pure in quel caso si liberano soldi. Anzi, ne liberi molti di più.
Inoltre ripeto che svuoti una casella che potrebbe essere occupata da un giocatore utile alla causa (ma qui sto parlando in generale, non sto ragionando su Caldara).


----------



## Giofa (24 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2345608 ha scritto:


> La penso uguale su Castillejo.
> Se lo cediamo sarà sicuramente in prestito con obbligo in modo da non fare minusvalenza.
> Su Caldara invece non saprei.
> Non capisco quale sia il problema a fare minusvalenza o meno.
> ...



È un dubbio legittimo, mi sono posto spesso anche io questo dilemma. Secondo me può aiutare invece che pensare alla somma totale a quella annuale, se ogni anno puoi spendere 100 è meglio “spendere” 10 di budget per 3 anni piuttosto che 22/23 in un colpo solo. È un po’ come chi preferisce pagare a rate con gli interessi anziché acquistare subito cash


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 24/05/21
> 
> ...



Ho fatto un giro tra i bilanci pubblicati e vari articoli.
Queste sono le quotazioni che al momento mi risultano ufficiali. Alcune sono state corrette con variazioni nell&#8217;ultimo bilancio, in particolare Laxalt misteriosamente aumentato di 4,1 milioni il bilancio scorso.
Vedi se ritieni opportuno correggere qualcosa.


Caldara &#8234; 4060 (ing) , 7262 (amm) , 11322 (Totale)&#8236; 
Kessie &#8234;4070 (ing) , 6400 (amm) , 10.470&#8236; (Totale)
Ibrahimovic 10150 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 10150 (Totale)
Romagnoli &#8234;6475 (ing) , 2525 (amm) , 9000&#8236; (Totale)
Conti &#8234;3700 (ing) , 4840 (amm) , 8540&#8236; (Totale)
Laxalt 3140 (ing) , 5091 (amm) , 8231 (Totale)
Leao , 2212 (ing), 5908 (amm), 8120 (Totale) 
Castillejo &#8234;2775 (ing) , 4240 (amm) , 7015&#8236; (Totale)
Hernandez 2370 (ing), 4312 (amm), 6682 (Totale)
Bennacer 2775 (ing), 3240 (amm) , 6015 (Totale)
Rebic 5075 (ing), 572 (amm), 5647 (Totale)
Kjaer 3200 (ing) , 1750 (amm), 4950 (Totale)
Krunic 2035 (ing), 1720 (amm), 3755 (Totale)
Hauge 1310 (ing), 1000 (amm) 2310 (Totale)
Saelemakers 1310 (ing) , 750 (amm) 2060 (Totale)
Calabria 2035 (ing) , 9 (amm) , 2046 (Totale)
Tatarasanu 1570 (ing), 100 (amm) , 1670 (Totale)
Gabbia 1100 (ing) , 0 (amm) , 1100 (Totale)
Kalulu 780 (ing) , 96 (amm) , 876 (Totale)

Totali
Ingaggi: 60,1 milioni
Ammortamenti: 49,8 milioni
Totale Payroll: 109,9 milioni


Opzioni di riscatto
Tonali 3700 (ing) , 5000 (amm) , 8700 (Totale)
Tomori x (ing) , 5600 , y (Totale)
Meite x (ing) , 1600 , w (Totale)


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Maggio 2021)

Diaz a 0,9 lordi è stato un colpo incredibile, sebbene senza diritto di riscatto (che sarebbe stata la ciliegina). 
Cioè ha pesato a bilancio LA META di tatarusanu, incredibile.

Beh direi che le priorità sono Conti, Laxalt, Castillejo, Caldara, Krunic da cedere senza fare minusvalenze.
Se a queste cessioni, aggiungi che probabilmente ti si liberano gli ingaggi dei due donnarumma + chalanoglu, direi che spazio per qualche acquisto c'è, ci deve essere.

L'importante sarà trovare giocatori validi da stipendi bassi, alla fine spendere 20 milioni di cartellino non è assolutamente drammatico a livello di bilancio per un under 25 che ti firma un quinquennale qualora lo riesci a firmare a meno di 2 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2345630 ha scritto:


> È un dubbio legittimo, mi sono posto spesso anche io questo dilemma. Secondo me può aiutare invece che pensare alla somma totale a quella annuale, se ogni anno puoi spendere 100 è meglio &#8220;spendere&#8221; 10 di budget per 3 anni piuttosto che 22/23 in un colpo solo. È un po&#8217; come chi preferisce pagare a rate con gli interessi anziché acquistare subito cash



Sicuramente è una buona spiegazione.
Ma nello specifico devi pensare al fatto che qui dico di vendere facendo minusvalenza.
Quindi il totale scende ancora rispetto alla possibilità di tenerlo in rosa fino alla scadenza.
Io tra fare minusvalenza e cedere Caldara per 5 mln (Minus di 10) o tenerlo e anzi spalmare l'ingaggio con un anno in più non ci penserei 2 volte. Però non ci penserei 2 volte solo perché mi mancano informazioni... Visto che nessuno fa queste mosse... È logico pensare che sto sbagliando alla grande


----------



## Giofa (24 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2345637 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è una buona spiegazione.
> Ma nello specifico devi pensare al fatto che qui dico di vendere facendo minusvalenza.
> Quindi il totale scende ancora rispetto alla possibilità di tenerlo in rosa fino alla scadenza.
> Io tra fare minusvalenza e cedere Caldara per 5 mln (Minus di 10) o tenerlo e anzi spalmare l'ingaggio con un anno in più non ci penserei 2 volte. Però non ci penserei 2 volte solo perché mi mancano informazioni... Visto che nessuno fa queste mosse... È logico pensare che sto sbagliando alla grande



Non sono esperto e sicuramente ci saranno utenti che ci sapranno spiegare meglio, ma penso che evitare minus sia legato ai bilanci disastrati dei club. Una società che genera utili tutti gli anni penso cederebbe facendo minus piuttosto che tenerlo (se naturalmente si considera nullo o quasi l&#8217;apporto che può dare).
In ambito finanziario a volte mi torna quasi utile generare minus per poi compensare con plusvalenze risparmiando sulle tasse, ma non credo sia applicabile al calcio (dove non credo esista una tassazione sulle plusvalenze ma anche qui mi appello agli esperti)


----------



## Mauricio (24 Maggio 2021)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] grazie ho aggiornato i valori, spero di non aver sbagliato le somme 



Djici;2345637 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è una buona spiegazione.
> Ma nello specifico devi pensare al fatto che qui dico di vendere facendo minusvalenza.
> Quindi il totale scende ancora rispetto alla possibilità di tenerlo in rosa fino alla scadenza.
> Io tra fare minusvalenza e cedere Caldara per 5 mln (Minus di 10) o tenerlo e anzi spalmare l'ingaggio con un anno in più non ci penserei 2 volte. Però non ci penserei 2 volte solo perché mi mancano informazioni... Visto che nessuno fa queste mosse... È logico pensare che sto sbagliando alla grande



Il bilancio è ancora fragile e i ricavi non sono ancora ripartiti. Avere un costo come dici di 10 milioni derivante dalla minus, che corrispondono comunque circa al costo che si sosterebbe se rimanesse in squadra, non è una scelta a cuor leggero. Vero che già dalla stagione successiva si avrebbero meno costi, ma non si avrebbe più un giocatore che potrebbe dire la sua ed aiutare la squadra. Soprattutto però si dovrebbe comprare un sostituto (per la questione Romagnoli in scadenza 2022, una riserva servirebbe già questa stagione). Per cui ci sarebbe da considerare anche il costo del sostituto. Se va bene potrebbe essere un Tomori e allora la decisione di cedere Caldara in minus sarebbe corretta, ma se capita un altro caso simile? Ripeto, sono valutazioni da fare. Di sicuro lasciare tutto com’è è la scelta economicamente peggiore


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2021)

Poco da girarci intorno, il nostro mercato passa per 5 cessioni: 

Conti
Laxalt
Castillejo 
Caldara
Krunic

Venduti questi, considerando le scadenze di contratto (tra cui a sto punto metto anche Donnarumma già sostituito da Maignan e Calhanoglu) ci sarà moltissimo spazio di manovra.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2345764 ha scritto:


> Poco da girarci intorno, il nostro mercato passa per 5 cessioni:
> 
> Conti
> Laxalt
> ...


E' esattamente il mio pensiero.
E aggiungo la gestione di romagnoli kessie e calabria in scadenza 2022, o rinnovano o van ceduti questa estate anche se con dispiacere.
In modo da non dilapidare il patrimonio tecnico a livello di bilancio incassando zero plusvalenze come fatto con gigio e chalanoglu.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Maggio 2021)

È incredibile come Caldara Conti, Laxalt e Castillejo siano tra i giocatori che pesano di più nonostante siano stati completamente inutili. Schiappe/rottami che ci bloccano il mercato. Bisogna sbolognarli al più presto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2345922 ha scritto:


> È incredibile come Caldara Conti, Laxalt e Castillejo siano tra i giocatori che pesano di più nonostante siano stati completamente inutili. Schiappe/rottami che ci bloccano il mercato. Bisogna sbolognarli al più presto



Era pre-Gazidis.

Quasi tutti i pre-Gazidis sono fardelli, quasi nessuno di quelli dell&#8217;era Gazidis lo é, vuoi per l&#8217;etá, per il costo, perché generalmente prima li proviamo...
Questo significa ricostruire in modo sostenibile una societá


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2345922 ha scritto:


> È incredibile come Caldara Conti, Laxalt e Castillejo siano tra i giocatori che pesano di più nonostante siano stati completamente inutili. Schiappe/rottami che ci bloccano il mercato. Bisogna sbolognarli al più presto



Non a caso sono tutti bidoni presi da Mirabelli e Leonardo, in due hanno azzeccato un acquisto in croce (Kessie).


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2345764 ha scritto:


> Poco da girarci intorno, il nostro mercato passa per 5 cessioni:
> 
> Conti
> Laxalt
> ...



Tranne Casti sono tutti invendibili. E Conti faremo fatica a girarlo in prestito


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2345987 ha scritto:


> Era pre-Gazidis.
> 
> Quasi tutti i pre-Gazidis sono fardelli, quasi nessuno di quelli dell&#8217;era Gazidis lo é, vuoi per l&#8217;etá, per il costo, perché generalmente prima li proviamo...
> Questo significa ricostruire in modo sostenibile una societá



Direi pre Maldini e Massara... Non mi risulta, per fortuna nostra, che Cazzidis scelga i giocatori. Questo significa fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2345608 ha scritto:


> La penso uguale su Castillejo.
> Se lo cediamo sarà sicuramente in prestito con obbligo in modo da non fare minusvalenza.
> Su Caldara invece non saprei.
> Non capisco quale sia il problema a fare minusvalenza o meno.
> ...



Il problema è che oggi non trovi nessuno che compra Caldara a 5 milioni dandogli lo stipendio che a lui va bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2345637 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è una buona spiegazione.
> Ma nello specifico devi pensare al fatto che qui dico di vendere facendo minusvalenza.
> Quindi il totale scende ancora rispetto alla possibilità di tenerlo in rosa fino alla scadenza.
> Io tra fare minusvalenza e cedere Caldara per 5 mln (Minus di 10) o tenerlo e anzi spalmare l'ingaggio con un anno in più non ci penserei 2 volte. Però non ci penserei 2 volte solo perché mi mancano informazioni... Visto che nessuno fa queste mosse... È logico pensare che sto sbagliando alla grande





Mauricio;2345653 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] grazie ho aggiornato i valori, spero di non aver sbagliato le somme
> 
> 
> 
> Il bilancio è ancora fragile e i ricavi non sono ancora ripartiti. Avere un costo come dici di 10 milioni derivante dalla minus, che corrispondono comunque circa al costo che si sosterebbe se rimanesse in squadra, non è una scelta a cuor leggero. Vero che già dalla stagione successiva si avrebbero meno costi, ma non si avrebbe più un giocatore che potrebbe dire la sua ed aiutare la squadra. Soprattutto però si dovrebbe comprare un sostituto (per la questione Romagnoli in scadenza 2022, una riserva servirebbe già questa stagione). Per cui ci sarebbe da considerare anche il costo del sostituto. Se va bene potrebbe essere un Tomori e allora la decisione di cedere Caldara in minus sarebbe corretta, ma se capita un altro caso simile? Ripeto, sono valutazioni da fare. Di sicuro lasciare tutto com&#8217;è è la scelta economicamente peggiore



In veritá guardandomi recenti bilanci del Milan la cosa é stata piú volte fatta sotto forma di &#8220;svalutazione del cartellino&#8221;.
Ovvero, non si é fatta minusvalenza-valenza ma solo perché in precedenza si é provveduto a svalutare il costo del Cartellino.

I casi piú eclatanti sono quelli di Bacca, Piatek, Paquetá e André Silva.

Non so dire quale sia il vantaggio della svalutazione rispetto alla minusvalenza, ma comunque é stata fatta.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

darden;2345622 ha scritto:


> Rispetto allo scorso anno solo con addio turca/giggio/ riscatto tonali (che con riscatto peserà solo 7.35) risparmiamo poco meno di 27M di payroll..
> 
> Praticamente ci prendi Maignan + 3 giocatori da 20M con 3M di stipendio lordo per 5 anni(trequartista/ala dx/ac)
> 
> Vendi romagnoli e paghi tomori. E a quel punto se riesci a fare altre uscite prendi un DC per far rifiatare kjaer





Più o meno....devi sommare anche i rientri di Caldara, Conti, Laxalt....che come vedi dal post sopra ci costano 12 milioni in più. Inoltre il problema del Milan questa stagione non è payroll, ma le somme che deve sborsare cash...la liquidità....Riscatto di Tomori (28), riscatto di Tonali (15), prima rata per Maignan (3)....fanno già 46 milioni spesi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2345999 ha scritto:


> Direi pre Maldini e Massara... Non mi risulta, per fortuna nostra, che Cazzidis scelga i giocatori. Questo significa fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.



Gazidis da le linee guida sulla tipologia e le forme di acquisto dei calciatori, L’area tecnica sceglie i profili.
É un gruppo. Ma questo approccio porta al fatto che anche le scelte non propriamente azzeccate dalla parte tecnica (cito, Mandzukic, Krunic ) non siano un onere per il Milan.

Un Caldara é invece un peso per anni perché acquistato con la filosofia Leonardiana.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2346011 ha scritto:


> Gazidis da le linee guida sulla tipologia e le forme di acquisto dei calciatori, L&#8217;area tecnica sceglie i profili.
> É un gruppo. Ma questo approccio porta al fatto che anche le scelte non propriamente azzeccate dalla parte tecnica (cito, Mandzukic, Krunic ) non siano un onere per il Milan.
> 
> Un Caldara é invece un peso per anni perché acquistato con la filosofia Leonardiana.



Le linee guida di Cazzidis consistono in: comprate gente che di ingaggio non prenda più di un tot, che sia giovane e quindi rivendibile. Anche sbirulino potrebbe fare lo stesso e forse farebbe meno minchiate del sudafricano.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2345632 ha scritto:


> Diaz a 0,9 lordi è stato un colpo incredibile, sebbene senza diritto di riscatto (che sarebbe stata la ciliegina).
> Cioè ha pesato a bilancio LA META di tatarusanu, incredibile.
> 
> Beh direi che le priorità sono Conti, Laxalt, Castillejo, Caldara, Krunic da cedere senza fare minusvalenze.
> ...



Tra quelli che hai citato da vendere non so Krunic....Non costa niente e non rompe le scatole se non gioca. Lo vendi solo nel caso esce una buona plusvalenza.


----------



## darden (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346010 ha scritto:


> Più o meno....devi sommare anche i rientri di Caldara, Conti, Laxalt....che come vedi dal post sopra ci costano 12 milioni in più. Inoltre il problema del Milan questa stagione non è payroll, ma le somme che deve sborsare cash...la liquidità....Riscatto di Tomori (28), riscatto di Tonali (15), prima rata per Maignan (3)....fanno già 46 milioni spesi.



Sinceramente io non ci vedo temi legati alla liquidità in senso stretto, è ovvio che abbiamo il solito bilancio in rosso strutturale da ripianare. Ma la società ha sempre pagato tutti per tempo sinonimo che non ci sono temi legati ai soldi disponibili


In ogni giusto caso per dirci due info da tenere a mente secondo me:
- Bilancio trasferimenti 20/21: +17,22 mln &#8364; --> Che non influisce su 21/22, ma non sappiamo se le cessioni Suso / Paquetà avevano delle rate su questo anno o sono stati saldati interamente
- Surplus da 2° Posto + CL: si guadagnano 42 mln &#8364; vs 21 mln &#8364; scorso anno --> +21 mln &#8364; cash che entrano in più sul prossimo anno
- Apertura stadi: si spera che da lì arrivino altri soldi cash
- Bonus sponsor: si spera che visto che siamo in CL ci siano dei bonus sui contratti degli sponsor
- Il Riscatto di Tomori lo paghi con l'uscita di Romagnoli, secondo me è impensabile tenere Alessio
- Gli acquisti nuovi ovviamente li rateizzi 
- Maignan è semplicemente un giroconto di soldi che escono da una parte ed entrano dall'altra


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

darden;2346100 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non ci vedo temi legati alla liquidità in senso stretto, è ovvio che abbiamo il solito bilancio in rosso strutturale da ripianare. Ma la società ha sempre pagato tutti per tempo sinonimo che non ci sono temi legati ai soldi disponibili
> 
> 
> In ogni giusto caso per dirci due info da tenere a mente secondo me:
> ...



Non è così semplice anche perchè c'è la nuova norma che non puoi superare gli ingaggi di questa stagione. e noi abbiamo i rientri di Caldara, Laxalt e mezzo Conti. Poi il riscatto di Tomori (e Tonali) lo devi pagare cash in un'unica rata, mentre l'eventuale vendita di Romagnoli sarà a rate. E per me Romagnoli non parte ma sarà portato a scadenza, altrimenti devi prendere anche un altro difensore centrale di livello.


----------



## Giofa (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346120 ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice anche perchè c'è la nuova norma che non puoi superare gli ingaggi di questa stagione. e noi abbiamo i rientri di Caldara, Laxalt e mezzo Conti. Poi il riscatto di Tomori (e Tonali) lo devi pagare cash in un'unica rata, mentre l'eventuale vendita di Romagnoli sarà a rate. E per me Romagnoli non parte ma sarà portato a scadenza, altrimenti devi prendere anche un altro difensore centrale di livello.



Scusa ma cos'è questa norma degli ingaggi? Non mi sembra di averla letta da nessuna parte


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2346135 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma cos'è questa norma degli ingaggi? Non mi sembra di averla letta da nessuna parte



La FIGC ha approvato una nuova norma per cui l'anno prossimo il monte ingaggi non può superare quello di questa stagione, tra 2 anni il 90% e tra 3 anni l'80%. A meno che si produca una fiduissione a garanzia. Se non viene rispettato la pena è il blocco del mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346014 ha scritto:


> Le linee guida di Cazzidis consistono in: comprate gente che di ingaggio non prenda più di un tot, che sia giovane e quindi rivendibile. Anche sbirulino potrebbe fare lo stesso e forse farebbe meno minchiate del sudafricano.



F<orse ti manca un pò di consapevolezza sul ruolo di un CEO in una società.
Comunque, ognuno della sua idea.

Trovo solo strano che quando ci sono colpe si sa benissimo a chi rivolgersi (gazidis) e quando ci sono meriti da distribuire sia allo stesso modo sempre ben chiaro chi ne è esente (sempre Gazidis).

Quindi se va male: è colpa sua
Se va bene: è nonostante lui.

Sarebbe solo il capo del Milan.

convinti voi.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2346233 ha scritto:


> F<orse ti manca un pò di consapevolezza sul ruolo di un CEO in una società.
> Comunque, ognuno della sua idea.
> 
> Trovo solo strano che quando ci sono colpe si sa benissimo a chi rivolgersi (gazidis) e quando ci sono meriti da distribuire sia allo stesso modo sempre ben chiaro chi ne è esente (sempre Gazidis).
> ...



Be' sai, quando vedo il capo del Milan fare fuori Boban e trattare Rangnick per poi rimangiarsi tutto, entrare in una santa alleanza calcistica a rimorchio della Juve di Andrea Agnelli e sparare in continuazione minchiate perbeniste io me le faccio due domande sul " ragionier Filini de noantri". Contento tu...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346223 ha scritto:


> La FIGC ha approvato una nuova norma per cui l'anno prossimo il monte ingaggi non può superare quello di questa stagione, tra 2 anni il 90% e tra 3 anni l'80%. A meno che si produca una fiduissione a garanzia. Se non viene rispettato la pena è il blocco del mercato.



Non è proprio così semplice ma ad ogni modo noi non abbiamo problemi anche la copertura a garanzia c'è..siamo uno dei pochi club che non hanno problemi in questo ambito oggi


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346223 ha scritto:


> La FIGC ha approvato una nuova norma per cui l'anno prossimo il monte ingaggi non può superare quello di questa stagione, tra 2 anni il 90% e tra 3 anni l'80%. A meno che si produca una fiduissione a garanzia. Se non viene rispettato la pena è il blocco del mercato.



Se è così come hai scritto tu basta produrre la fidejussione, non penso noi avremmo problemi. Anzi l'avessero messa prima forse qualcun altro sarebbe rimasto bloccato.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

uolfetto;2346338 ha scritto:


> Se è così come hai scritto tu basta produrre la fidejussione, non penso noi avremmo problemi. Anzi l'avessero messa prima forse qualcun altro sarebbe rimasto bloccato.



Che noi potremmo mettere la fideiussione è vero, che Elliot voglia metterla è tutto da vedere....anche perché la fideiussione sarebbe a garanzia x l'aumento degli ingaggi e mi sembra proprio che aumentare gli ingaggi sia l'ultimo dei pensieri di Elliot


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346348 ha scritto:


> Che noi potremmo mettere la fideiussione è vero, che Elliot voglia metterla è tutto da vedere....anche perché la fideiussione sarebbe a garanzia x l'aumento degli ingaggi e mi sembra proprio che aumentare gli ingaggi sia l'ultimo dei pensieri di Elliot



Mica dico che vogliano raddoppiare il monte ingaggi, però non penso ci saranno problemi ad aumentarlo in proporzione ai maggiori incassi delle prossime stagioni (champions e/o altro) presentando questa fidejussione che serve, almeno secondo la norma che hai postato tu. Invece altre società avrebbero proprio avuto problemi a presentare la fidejussione secondo me, peccato che ormai abbiano già aumentato il monte ingaggi nelle ultime 2 stagioni quindi al massimo rimarranno uguali o lo diminuiranno.


----------



## Giofa (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346348 ha scritto:


> Che noi potremmo mettere la fideiussione è vero, che Elliot voglia metterla è tutto da vedere....anche perché la fideiussione sarebbe a garanzia x l'aumento degli ingaggi e mi sembra proprio che aumentare gli ingaggi sia l'ultimo dei pensieri di Elliot



No ok ma messa così è diversa, se no sarebbe stata una regola abbastanza assurda. Cioè avrebbe consentito alla Juve di avere un tetto ingaggi monstre e all'Atalanta di non aumentare il payroll avendo una gestione virtuosa oppure al Milan di crescere grazie ai maggiori introiti della CL. Le fidejussioni sono prassi abbastanza normale, credo servano anche per i trasferimenti e le iscrizioni ai campionati


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2346369 ha scritto:


> No ok ma messa così è diversa, se no sarebbe stata una regola abbastanza assurda. Cioè avrebbe consentito alla Juve di avere un tetto ingaggi monstre e all'Atalanta di non aumentare il payroll avendo una gestione virtuosa oppure al Milan di crescere grazie ai maggiori introiti della CL. Le fidejussioni sono prassi abbastanza normale, credo servano anche per i trasferimenti e le iscrizioni ai campionati



Si è così, magari l'avessero messa prima questa norma. Di sicuro le altre società piene di debiti sarebbero state condizionate.


----------



## King of the North (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2345999 ha scritto:


> Direi pre Maldini e Massara... Non mi risulta, per fortuna nostra, che Cazzidis scelga i giocatori. Questo significa fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.



i calciatori li scelgono Maldini e Massara ma le direttive (budget, età giocatori) e il piano di ricostruzione arriva da Gazidis.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

King of the North;2346661 ha scritto:


> i calciatori li scelgono Maldini e Massara ma le direttive (budget, età giocatori) e il piano di ricostruzione arriva da Gazidis.



Si, il famoso Piano Marshall


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2346233 ha scritto:


> F<orse ti manca un pò di consapevolezza sul ruolo di un CEO in una società.
> Comunque, ognuno della sua idea.
> 
> Trovo solo strano che quando ci sono colpe si sa benissimo a chi rivolgersi (gazidis) e quando ci sono meriti da distribuire sia allo stesso modo sempre ben chiaro chi ne è esente (sempre Gazidis).
> ...



è come dire che steve jobs era quello col maglione a dolcevita che presentava gli iphone sul palco ma i dispositivi erano merito degli ingegneri della apple 

alla fine il tifoso ragione semplicemente per simpatie/antipatie


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2345764 ha scritto:


> Poco da girarci intorno, il nostro mercato passa per 5 cessioni:
> 
> Conti
> Laxalt
> ...



krunic è "incedibile" da tempo per la società, gli altri sono incedibili per causa maggiore.
solo casti spero di andar a pari...

tenterei uno scambio laxativo-edouard con conguaglio
conti e caldara da regalare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2345987 ha scritto:


> Era pre-Gazidis.
> 
> Quasi tutti i pre-Gazidis sono fardelli, quasi nessuno di quelli dell’era Gazidis lo é, vuoi per l’etá, per il costo, perché generalmente prima li proviamo...
> Questo significa ricostruire in modo sostenibile una societá



vero, diamo i meriti a chi li ha.
che poi meriti.... è l'ABC.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Comunque dal post si evince chiaramente quante risorse siano drenate dal gruppo:
Caldara, Romagnoli, Conti, Laxalt, Castillejo e quanto la gestione di questi giocatori (possibilmente la cessione, ma anche buone condizioni di prestito) siano chiave per liberare le risorse necessarie per il mercato.

Senza questi 5 giocatori il payroll impegnato scenderebbe da 116 (con Maignan) a 62 milioni, con quindi mani totalmente libere per i riscatti (Tomori e Tonali) e per completare la rosa con gli 8-9 giocatori che mancano.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346676 ha scritto:


> è come dire che steve jobs era quello col maglione a dolcevita che presentava gli iphone sul palco ma i dispositivi erano merito degli ingegneri della apple
> 
> alla fine il tifoso ragione semplicemente per simpatie/antipatie



Oronzo io non vado a simpatie con Gazidis. Gli ho dato tempo all' inizio e oggi dopo 3 anni dall' ingresso in società potrò pur dire che è un manager mediocre o no? Quello che ha combinato è sotto gli occhi di tutti e se è riuscito a fare vergognare pure Maldini con la storia della SL... be' trai le conclusioni tu.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346755 ha scritto:


> Oronzo io non vado a simpatie con Gazidis. Gli ho dato tempo all' inizio e oggi dopo 3 anni dall' ingresso in società potrò pur dire che è un manager mediocre o no? Quello che ha combinato è sotto gli occhi di tutti e se è riuscito a fare vergognare pure Maldini con la storia della SL... be' trai le conclusioni tu.



sara pure mediocre come dici tu, non lo so, non ho competenze in campo manageriale per giudicare, pero se sotto la sua gestione siamo riusciti a fare quello che galliani negli ultimi 10 anni non è riuscito a fare credo che qualche merito dovrebbe avercelo


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346767 ha scritto:


> sara pure mediocre come dici tu, non lo so, non ho competenze in campo manageriale per giudicare, pero se sotto la sua gestione siamo riusciti a fare quello che galliani negli ultimi 10 anni non è riuscito a fare credo che qualche merito dovrebbe avercelo



Caro Oronzo, negli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi ci siamo limitati a vivacchiare e stop. Galliani ormai stava al Milan in panciolle a prendersi le stecche con Raiola. Non c'era più volontà di vincere. Quanto a Gazidis è tale e quale a Monti. Chiamato per rimettere a posto le cose, si mette a tagliare. A quello sono bravi tutti i ragionierini. Piuttosto renda conto delle immani ******* che ha fatto chiedendo scusa urbi et orbi al popolo milanista e poi si tolga di mezzo perché manifestamente incapace.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346738 ha scritto:


> vero, diamo i meriti a chi li ha.
> che poi meriti.... è l'ABC.



Vero è l'ABC ma per noi prima la normalità non lo è stata: le nostre riserve erano peggio dei tirolari, di tutti quelli presi tra Mirabelli e Leonardo solo Kessie e in parte Calhanoglu (quando ce l'aveva buona) sono rivelati dei giocatori utili. Gli altri a parte Piatek e Paquetà e A. Silva sono tutti stati svincolati o ancora tornano dai prestiti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346801 ha scritto:


> Caro Oronzo, negli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi ci siamo limitati a vivacchiare e stop. Galliani ormai stava al Milan in panciolle a prendersi le stecche con Raiola. Non c'era più volontà di vincere. Quanto a Gazidis è tale e quale a Monti. Chiamato per rimettere a posto le cose, si mette a tagliare. A quello sono bravi tutti i ragionierini. Piuttosto renda conto delle immani ******* che ha fatto chiedendo scusa urbi et orbi al popolo milanista e poi si tolga di mezzo perché manifestamente incapace.



Veramente a tagliare non è bravo nessuno.
Tutti sono bravi a spendere. Spendo di qui ... "bravo !!" spendo di là "bravissimo !!" tutti contenti quando si spende, senza tenere conto che spendendo prima o poi arrivano i conti.

Tagliare invece è difficile, perchè scontenta le persone/tifosi. Ma è necessario per riuscire ad arrivare a pagare i conti.

Il massimo è tagliare, ma farlo in modo oculato, tagliando gli sprechi e quindi senza avere un peggioramento dei risultati.

Con le nuove politiche societarie, con i profili di un certo tipo, dicendo no a certi rinnovi non utili (oltre a Donnarumma, pensiamo alle critiche ricevute per il mancato rinnovo di Bonaventura o Zapata) siam riusciti a dimezzare il payroll e contemporanemente passare da un sesto posto a 60 punti ad un secondo a 79.

Questa si chiama efficace politica di razionalizzazione della spesa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346801 ha scritto:


> Caro Oronzo, negli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi ci siamo limitati a vivacchiare e stop. Galliani ormai stava al Milan in panciolle a prendersi le stecche con Raiola. Non c'era più volontà di vincere. Quanto a Gazidis è tale e quale a Monti. Chiamato per rimettere a posto le cose, si mette a tagliare. A quello sono bravi tutti i ragionierini. Piuttosto renda conto delle immani ******* che ha fatto chiedendo scusa urbi et orbi al popolo milanista e poi si tolga di mezzo perché manifestamente incapace.



a tagliare i costi saranno bravi tutti, ma tagliare i costi e arrivare secondi non credo sia roba da tutti, di certo non era roba da galliani


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346755 ha scritto:


> Oronzo io non vado a simpatie con Gazidis. Gli ho dato tempo all' inizio e oggi dopo 3 anni dall' ingresso in società potrò pur dire che è un manager mediocre o no? Quello che ha combinato è sotto gli occhi di tutti e se è riuscito a fare vergognare pure Maldini con la storia della SL... be' trai le conclusioni tu.



Maldini è stato anche quello che ha affermato che come vedeva il calcio al primo anno e adesso è cambiato completamente. E' arrivato convinto che fosse necessaria una certa politica nella costruzione della squadra, poi è stato obbligato a cambiare punto di vista e adesso ha capito tante cose. Ha detto di aver cambiato totalmente la propria visione su come approcciare alla costruzione della squadra e questo è stato il frutto degli scontri/confronti con coloro che la vedevano in modo diverso. Alla fine ha capito che il giusto punto di vista è la sintesi di visioni diverse.

Insomma, ha imparato da gazidis, come Gazidis ha imparato da Paolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346806 ha scritto:


> Vero è l'ABC ma per noi prima la normalità non lo è stata: le nostre riserve erano peggio dei tirolari, di tutti quelli presi tra Mirabelli e Leonardo solo Kessie e in parte Calhanoglu (quando ce l'aveva buona) sono rivelati dei giocatori utili. Gli altri a parte Piatek e Paquetà e A. Silva sono tutti stati svincolati o ancora tornano dai prestiti.



considera che mirabelli ha dovuto rifare una squadra da zero, roba che penso non sia mai capitata a nessuno. ed il brutto è che gli han dato disponibilità assurde che poi sono svanite nei tombini cinesi dopo 9 mesi....
parecchi acquisti li ha cannati e con alcuni è stato anche sfigato. da li in poi tutti quelli che venivano pian piano hanno dovuto scambiare, pezzare e ricucire.
pian piano finiremo di sbolognarli tutti. perchè tutti o quasi i catorci che abbiamo ancora hanno una storia ed un perchè, non sono realmente stati scelti dai successori di mirabelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346241 ha scritto:


> Be' sai, quando vedo il capo del Milan fare fuori Boban e trattare Rangnick per poi rimangiarsi tutto, entrare in una santa alleanza calcistica a rimorchio della Juve di Andrea Agnelli e sparare in continuazione minchiate perbeniste io me le faccio due domande sul " ragionier Filini de noantri". Contento tu...



. 
Quando andrà via quest'altro, si stappa.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Maggio 2021)

Aggiornato con Maignan e tolto a questo punto i fratelli Donnarumma. Operazione che porta un risparmio di 7 milioni annui, non poco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo dei conti davvero ottimi, siamo praticamente sul livello del Payroll dello scorso anno nonostante il ritorno di molti cessi altrove in prestito. 
Campioni del conto! Campioni del conto!


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Se guardiamo al prossimo anno l'ammortamento di tonali non dovrebbe essere 10 ma 5


----------



## mil77 (29 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2351401 ha scritto:


> Se guardiamo al prossimo anno l'ammortamento di tonali non dovrebbe essere 10 ma 5



Questa stagione era 10 + lo stipendio. L'anno prossimo sarà 6 + stipendio


----------



## Mauricio (29 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2351409 ha scritto:


> Questa stagione era 10 + lo stipendio. L'anno prossimo sarà 6 + stipendio



Esatto, inoltre ci sarebbe da capire i 10 milioni di bonus: non credo siano tutti legati alla qualificazione champions ma anche alle presenze. Nell’ultima parta della stagione è proprio sparito, mi è sembrato strano se ci puntassero così tanto. Mi sembra un caso simil Aquilani (che per chi non si ricorda, le ultime partite del campionato non giocò per non far scattare l’obbligo di riscatto). Oppure anche El Shaarawy quando è stato dato in prestito al Monaco, che quando mancò 1 presenza al riscatto non scese più in campo.

Perché diciamocela tutta, quest’anno è costato 13,6 milioni a bilancio. Se non ci credono lo fanno tornare al Brescia e comprano un giocatore da 35 milioni e 3 milioni netti di ingaggio per 5 anni. 
Saranno stati soldi buttati, ma che senso avrebbe buttarne altri 15 più X di bonus se non lo si ritiene all’altezza? Come ho appena mostrato, si trova tranquillamente un sostituto senza spendere di più annualmente.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2351409 ha scritto:


> Questa stagione era 10 + lo stipendio. L'anno prossimo sarà 6 + stipendio


15 milioni in 3 anni dovrebbero essere 5, ma posso aver sbagliato


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Mauricio;2351415 ha scritto:


> Esatto, inoltre ci sarebbe da capire i 10 milioni di bonus: non credo siano tutti legati alla qualificazione champions ma anche alle presenze. Nell’ultima parta della stagione è proprio sparito, mi è sembrato strano se ci puntassero così tanto. Mi sembra un caso simil Aquilani (che per chi non si ricorda, le ultime partite del campionato non giocò per non far scattare l’obbligo di riscatto). Oppure anche El Shaarawy quando è stato dato in prestito al Monaco, che quando mancò 1 presenza al riscatto non scese più in campo.
> 
> Perché diciamocela tutta, quest’anno è costato 13,6 milioni a bilancio. Se non ci credono lo fanno tornare al Brescia e comprano un giocatore da 35 milioni e 3 milioni netti di ingaggio per 5 anni.
> Saranno stati soldi buttati, ma che senso avrebbe buttarne altri 15 più X di bonus se non lo si ritiene all’altezza? Come ho appena mostrato, si trova tranquillamente un sostituto senza spendere di più annualmente.


È un ragazzo di 21 anni di buone prospettive. Se non ci sono motivi extra calcio che non conosco non vedo perche non credere in lui. Non ha fatto grandi cose questanno ma secondo me ha mostrato un buon potenziale.
El shaarawi è una ferita ancora aperta, un giorno capirò perché è stato regalato via come uno straccio usato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2351427 ha scritto:


> È un ragazzo di 21 anni di buone prospettive. Se non ci sono motivi extra calcio che non conosco non vedo perche non credere in lui. Non ha fatto grandi cose questanno ma secondo me ha mostrato un buon potenziale.
> El shaarawi è una ferita ancora aperta, un giorno capirò perché è stato regalato via come uno straccio usato.



be, perchè è un brocco dai. cosa ha fatto in carriera il faraone?


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2351433 ha scritto:


> be, perchè è un brocco dai. cosa ha fatto in carriera il faraone?


Un brocco proprio no dai. Vedi era l'unico motivo per cui guardavo le partite del Milan quando ci giocava lui. Ho ripreso a divertirmi con Pioli...riguardati i suoi gol e dimmi se è oggettivamente un brocco. E il gol non è irrilevante nel calcio. Che non ti piaccia come giocatore ci sta, su questo non discuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2351481 ha scritto:


> Un brocco proprio no dai. Vedi era l'unico motivo per cui guardavo le partite del Milan quando ci giocava lui. Ho ripreso a divertirmi con Pioli...riguardati i suoi gol e dimmi se è oggettivamente un brocco. E il gol non è irrilevante nel calcio. Che non ti piaccia come giocatore ci sta, su questo non discuto.



ok ma ha fatto 6 mesi. un po' come piatek.....


----------



## vota DC (29 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2351433 ha scritto:


> be, perchè è un brocco dai. cosa ha fatto in carriera il faraone?



Battuto il Barca, poi Allegri con giocatori venti volte più costosi non prendeva la CL con la Juventus nonostante il suicidio delle rivali.
Il fatto è che era monogiocata e quando hanno imparato a neutralizzarlo non aveva la stessa efficacia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2021)

Sembra che Laxalt sia stato ceduto alla Dinamo Mosca per 3.5 milioni 
Aggiorno per permettere ai creatori del topic di aggiornare il bilancio


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 27/05/21
> 
> ...



Numeri che testimoniano davvero l'eccellente lavoro fatto. Sono stati migliorati i risultati sportivi pur facendo un taglio enorme dei costi. Penso che tenendo di conto di questo parametro se non siamo la migliore squadra d'Europa ci andiamo molto vicini.

Il payroll rimane altino ma proporzionato al Milan. Adesso va bene, in linea coi ricavi (senza covid).
Tra l'altro in tempi non sospetti, quasi due anni fa ormai, avevo indicato proprio su questo topic come la società avrebbe voluto portare i costi intorno ai 150 milioni, che è il numero magico per avere un bilancio equilibrato e sostenibile per noi, in attesa degli effetti della CL.

Interessante notare che dei top 10 per costi a bilancio, gran parte siano acquisti delle gestioni precedenti, ormai veri e propri pesi morti a bilancio (Caldara, Conti, Laxalt) o giocatori comunque indirizzati verso l'uscita (Romagnoli, Hakan, Castillejo), segno che davvero abbiamo cambiato marcia a livello gestionale migliorando e non di poco, finalmente, la nostra tanto agognata competenza.

Ora bisogna migliorare e non sarà semplice, sempre facendo spese giuste e logiche.


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2021)

Caldara allucinante, costo altissimo a bilancio per uno che non gioca da tre anni. Ce ne libereremo solo quando andrà a scadenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358928 ha scritto:


> Numeri che testimoniano davvero l'eccellente lavoro fatto. Sono stati migliorati i risultati sportivi pur facendo un taglio enorme dei costi. Penso che tenendo di conto di questo parametro se non siamo la migliore squadra d'Europa ci andiamo molto vicini.
> 
> Il payroll rimane altino ma proporzionato al Milan. Adesso va bene, in linea coi ricavi (senza covid).
> Tra l'altro in tempi non sospetti, quasi due anni fa ormai, avevo indicato proprio su questo topic come la società avrebbe voluto portare i costi intorno ai 150 milioni, che è il numero magico per avere un bilancio equilibrato e sostenibile per noi, in attesa degli effetti della CL.
> ...



non vorrei rovinare il tuo entusiasmo e quello di tanti altri, ma per me quello che hai descritto è completamente fisiologico.
ai tempi di mirabelli non esisteva il milan, erano solo prestiti e gente in scadenza. quell'anno il costo è volato. ora sono scaduti tutti quei bidoni o mezzi bidoni ed è normale si sia stabilizzato. non vedo miracoli. era prima che era anomalo venendo da una gestione come quella di galliani atta a distruggere la società.
ora siamo normali, un paragone sensato sarebbe coi nostri competitor, non con gli anni precedenti che sono stati un disastro totale.

i top costi per dire li vedremo a settembre, ora abbiamo solo prestiti o quasi... qualsiasi giocatore compreremo si presenterà lassù o quasi. e qualsiasi giocatore rinnoveremo si presenterà lassù o quasi.

il difficile viene adesso ossia mantenere un buon livello (quest'anno era un buon livello?) con questi costi. fino ad ora ci salviamo col monte ingaggi basso per fortuna. quando arriverà il momento dei rinnovi importanti ossia la prossima estate se non cambiamo marcia sotto questo aspetto saranno guai seri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 27/05/21
> 
> ...



sarebbe molto interessante aggiungere il valore della rosa dai tempi di galliani ai giorni nostri.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2358917 ha scritto:


> Sembra che Laxalt sia stato ceduto alla Dinamo Mosca per 3.5 milioni
> Aggiorno per permettere ai creatori del topic di aggiornare il bilancio



Grazie! Cerchiamo di fare le cose per bene, ci teniamo segnata la cifra è aspettiamo l’ufficialità prima di aggiornare il primo post.

In ogni caso dovrebbe essere una minus di circa 1,5 milioni ma risparmio annuo di 8,2 milioni a regime. Effetto positivo quest’anno invece di “soli” 6,7 milioni, il costo di Castillejo praticamente, senza togliere nulla allora rosa, incredibile.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Giugno 2021)

koti;2358955 ha scritto:


> Caldara allucinante, costo altissimo a bilancio per uno che non gioca da tre anni. Ce ne libereremo solo quando andrà a scadenza.


E' assurdo, un payroll da 11 milioni l'anno come Caldara equivale a un titolarissimo da 3 netti e 25-30 di cartellino, è allucinante.
Liberarsi di Caldara è uno di quei step fondamentali per migliorare a bilancio, purtroppo ha altri 2 anni.....

Forse la soluzione può essere uno scambio? Con qualcuno da valutare 14 man a bilancio.... Ma chi?


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2359059 ha scritto:


> Grazie! Cerchiamo di fare le cose per bene, ci teniamo segnata la cifra è aspettiamo l&#8217;ufficialità prima di aggiornare il primo post.
> 
> In ogni caso dovrebbe essere una minus di circa 1,5 milioni ma risparmio annuo di 8,2 milioni a regime. Effetto positivo quest&#8217;anno invece di &#8220;soli&#8221; 6,7 milioni, il costo di Castillejo praticamente, senza togliere nulla allora rosa, incredibile.



Però non mi torna qualcosa...laxalt da una parte è indicato come ammortamento del cartellino 5 milioni mentre come residuo a bilancio risulta a 3,8


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2359003 ha scritto:


> non vorrei rovinare il tuo entusiasmo e quello di tanti altri, ma per me quello che hai descritto è completamente fisiologico.
> ai tempi di mirabelli non esisteva il milan, erano solo prestiti e gente in scadenza. quell'anno il costo è volato. ora sono scaduti tutti quei bidoni o mezzi bidoni ed è normale si sia stabilizzato. non vedo miracoli. era prima che era anomalo venendo da una gestione come quella di galliani atta a distruggere la società.
> ora siamo normali, un paragone sensato sarebbe coi nostri competitor, non con gli anni precedenti che sono stati un disastro totale.
> 
> ...



Sui rinnovi dipende però da chi rinnova. Per es. Se rinnova Chala o Kessie scende l'ammortamento del cartellino e sia x uno che per l'altro si risparmia circa 2 milioni a bilancio.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2359098 ha scritto:


> Però non mi torna qualcosa...laxalt da una parte è indicato come ammortamento del cartellino 5 milioni mentre come residuo a bilancio risulta a 3,8



Zosimo ha già spiegato egregiamente questo punto: era come dici te, ma poi nel 2020 c’è stata una rivalutazione (per dei bonus, non è chiaro) e quindi l’ammortamento è volato a 5 milioni.

Per Caldara io ripropongo il rinnovo: contratto di 5 anni a 1,25 milioni netti. A bilancio peserebbe 2,8 di ammortamento (14 milioni di residuo diviso 5) più 2,2 circa di stipendio lordo. 5 milioni annui rispetto agli 11 attuali. Se torna utile bene, sennò a queste cifre si riesce a piazzare in prestito almeno.
Il nuovo costo totale sarebbe di 25 milioni, contro i 22 attuali con scadenza 2023. Solo 3 milioni in più in 5 anni, ma almeno si libererebbero 6 milioni annui. Direi che ne varrebbe la pena.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2359108 ha scritto:


> Zosimo ha già spiegato egregiamente questo punto: era come dici te, ma poi nel 2020 c&#8217;è stata una rivalutazione (per dei bonus, non è chiaro) e quindi l&#8217;ammortamento è volato a 5 milioni.
> 
> Per Caldara io ripropongo il rinnovo: contratto di 5 anni a 1,25 milioni netti. A bilancio peserebbe 2,8 di ammortamento (14 milioni di residuo diviso 5) più 2,2 circa di stipendio lordo. 5 milioni annui rispetto agli 11 attuali. Se torna utile bene, sennò a queste cifre si riesce a piazzare in prestito almeno.
> Il nuovo costo totale sarebbe di 25 milioni, contro i 22 attuali con scadenza 2023. Solo 3 milioni in più in 5 anni, ma almeno si libererebbero 6 milioni annui. Direi che ne varrebbe la pena.



Dubito fortemente che caldara accetterebbe una simile decurtazione di stipendio e un contratto così lungo a questo punto della carriera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2359108 ha scritto:


> Zosimo ha già spiegato egregiamente questo punto: era come dici te, ma poi nel 2020 c’è stata una rivalutazione (per dei bonus, non è chiaro) e quindi l’ammortamento è volato a 5 milioni.
> 
> Per Caldara io ripropongo il rinnovo: contratto di 5 anni a 1,25 milioni netti. A bilancio peserebbe 2,8 di ammortamento (14 milioni di residuo diviso 5) più 2,2 circa di stipendio lordo. 5 milioni annui rispetto agli 11 attuali. Se torna utile bene, sennò a queste cifre si riesce a piazzare in prestito almeno.
> Il nuovo costo totale sarebbe di 25 milioni, contro i 22 attuali con scadenza 2023. Solo 3 milioni in più in 5 anni, ma almeno si libererebbero 6 milioni annui. Direi che ne varrebbe la pena.



Secondo me non ci sono i margini per una trattativa del genere.
La questione di fondo é: Caldara é recuperato fisicamente al 100%?

Se la risposta é si non é suo interesse rinegoziare al ribasso un ingaggio certo, non é interesse del Milan vendere il giocatore nel momento in cui ha il minimo valore possibile (per via egli infortuni, di quanto ha giocato lo scorso anno, per il Covid) sul mercato. Quello che conviene ad entrambe le parti é dimostrare (al Milan o altrove) di essere tornato competitivo e poi, l’anno prossimo decidere assieme come procedere (cessione, rinnovo spalmando, rinnovo in aumento …).

Se la risposta é no, non é aumentando il costo, ma distribuendolo in piú anni che risolvi, anche a 5 all’anno un giocatore non integro non é piazzanile, L’Udinese i suoi centrali (integri) li paga, tutto compreso 3 all’anno. Nessuna sauadra top prenderebbe Caldara non recuperato, nessuna squadra piccola prenderebbe Caldara non recuperato a 5 all’anno. Quest anno il FPF é sospeso e siamo ancora in una fase di assestamento. Ingoiamo l’amaro calice quest anno e poi, l’hanno prossimo, con solo 7 milioni residui a bilancio e solo un anno di contratto rimanente, vediamo quale soluzione si puó trovare, ma con solo 11 milioni da gestire, e non 22 come oggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2358928 ha scritto:


> Numeri che testimoniano davvero l'eccellente lavoro fatto. Sono stati migliorati i risultati sportivi pur facendo un taglio enorme dei costi. Penso che tenendo di conto di questo parametro se non siamo la migliore squadra d'Europa ci andiamo molto vicini.
> 
> Il payroll rimane altino ma proporzionato al Milan. Adesso va bene, in linea coi ricavi (senza covid).
> Tra l'altro in tempi non sospetti, quasi due anni fa ormai, avevo indicato proprio su questo topic come la società avrebbe voluto portare i costi intorno ai 150 milioni, che è il numero magico per avere un bilancio equilibrato e sostenibile per noi, in attesa degli effetti della CL.
> ...



beh, il taglio dei costi lo vediamo ora, soltanto perché molti giocatori sono venuti in prestito o fine contratto. Così è stato molto più semplice tagliare i costi. Ma questo ha però un altro lato della medaglia, meno buono, hai meno patrimonialità, meno giocatori di nostra proprietà che alla fine sono un bene a tutti gli effetti. Da un lato questa politica dà ottimi frutti, dall'altro rischi di depauperare il tuo parco giocatori che sono alla fine il cardine del valore di una società. Attenzione a non esagerare con questa politica perché prima o poi si paga lo scotto, rischiando di impoverire la rosa e di avere meno giocatori legati alla società che lottano per gli obiettivi. Per capirci, ad un dalot, meitè, brahim non cambiava molto se noi andavamo o meno in champions. Sono stati professionisti seri, va detto, ma non sempre ti va bene. Oltretutto se poi vuoi acquisire i giocatori i costi chiaramente aumenteranno. 

P.S. Riguardo al discorso bilanci: se ti ricordi la nostra discussione sul bilancio del Milan purtroppo il nostro non sarà vicino al pareggio come pensavi qualche mese fa. Si parla di un rosso intorno ai 90 mln, che è comunque un ottimo traguardo.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2359190 ha scritto:


> beh, il taglio dei costi lo vediamo ora, soltanto perché molti giocatori sono venuti in prestito o fine contratto. Così è stato molto più semplice tagliare i costi. Ma questo ha però un altro lato della medaglia, meno buono, hai meno patrimonialità, meno giocatori di nostra proprietà che alla fine sono un bene a tutti gli effetti. Da un lato questa politica dà ottimi frutti, dall'altro rischi di depauperare il tuo parco giocatori che sono alla fine il cardine del valore di una società. Attenzione a non esagerare con questa politica perché prima o poi si paga lo scotto, rischiando di impoverire la rosa e di avere meno giocatori legati alla società che lottano per gli obiettivi. Per capirci, ad un dalot, meitè, brahim non cambiava molto se noi andavamo o meno in champions. Sono stati professionisti seri, va detto, ma non sempre ti va bene. Oltretutto se poi vuoi acquisire i giocatori i costi chiaramente aumenteranno.
> 
> P.S. Riguardo al discorso bilanci: se ti ricordi la nostra discussione sul bilancio del Milan purtroppo il nostro non sarà vicino al pareggio come pensavi qualche mese fa. Si parla di un rosso intorno ai 90 mln, che è comunque un ottimo traguardo.



Certo questo è un aspetto importante. Ma volevo sottolineare come i giocatori che pesano oggi a bilancio siano vecchi pesi morti mentre i nuovi, e parlo di Theo Bennacer Saele... tutti giocatori titolari... sono in fondo alla lista o quasi per costi a bilancio.
Ai quali si aggiunge pure Maignan, portiere nazionale francese che come vedi pesa ben poco a bilancio.
Questo è un chiaro sintomo di buona gestione.

Adesso verranno fatti degli investimenti ovviamente per aumentare il patrimonio della rosa. E' naturale.

Ma per chi? Tomori, Brahim, Tonali, forse Dalot... giocatori giovani che leggiamo verranno presi a costi pure loro contenuti, intorno ai 6 7 milioni a bilancio ciascuno, in tutto. Giocatori poi che conosciamo a fondo, avendoli avuti con noi per un anno. Insomma, per me è evidente guardando i numeri che abbiamo proprio cambiato marcia adesso, siamo su un altro pianeta rispetto al Milan degli ultimi dieci anni. Ci sono logica, equilibrio e competenza, al netto di qualche sbandata o errore che ci stanno sempre.

PS: io parlo di bilancio in pari SENZA COVID chiaramente. Faremo 90 milioni di rosso perchè mancano ricavi per lockdown, altrimenti con circa 210 milioni di ricavi e 150 di costi saremmo assolutamente vicini al pareggio. Senza covid, adesso, siamo una società virtuosa in linea coi parametri del FPF.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2359184 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci sono i margini per una trattativa del genere.
> La questione di fondo é: Caldara é recuperato fisicamente al 100%?
> 
> Se la risposta é si non é suo interesse rinegoziare al ribasso un ingaggio certo, non é interesse del Milan vendere il giocatore nel momento in cui ha il minimo valore possibile (per via egli infortuni, di quanto ha giocato lo scorso anno, per il Covid) sul mercato. Quello che conviene ad entrambe le parti é dimostrare (al Milan o altrove) di essere tornato competitivo e poi, l&#8217;anno prossimo decidere assieme come procedere (cessione, rinnovo spalmando, rinnovo in aumento &#8230.
> ...



Caldara è una situazione irrecuperabile ragazzi. Come Conti. Giocatori che daremo ogni anno in prestito, pure contribuendone all'ingaggio, fino alla scadenza del contratto o quasi.

E' cosi. Inutile farsi illusioni.


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2359244 ha scritto:


> Certo questo è un aspetto importante. Ma volevo sottolineare come i giocatori che pesano oggi a bilancio siano vecchi pesi morti mentre i nuovi, e parlo di Theo Bennacer Saele... tutti giocatori titolari... sono in fondo alla lista o quasi per costi a bilancio.
> Ai quali si aggiunge pure Maignan, portiere nazionale francese che come vedi pesa ben poco a bilancio.
> Questo è un chiaro sintomo di buona gestione.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire che nei - 90 di questa stagione sono inseriti sia l'ultima rata dei diritti televisivi dell'anno prima (30milioni) sia la plusvalenza di Suso (20milioni). Altrimenti avrebbe chiuso a meno -140 comunque buono. L'anno prossimo invece avremo 40 milioni in più dalla champion e si spera un pò di incassi campionato e champion.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2359251 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che nei - 90 di questa stagione sono inseriti sia l'ultima rata dei diritti televisivi dell'anno prima (30milioni) sia la plusvalenza di Suso (20milioni). Altrimenti avrebbe chiuso a meno -140 comunque buono. L'anno prossimo invece avremo 40 milioni in più dalla champion e si spera un pò di incassi campionato e champion.



Dovremo aspettare il bilancio perchè credo che varranno fatte molte operazioni straordinarie per contenere gli effetti della pandemia. Per esempio, stanno discutendo di non pagare tutte le mensilità del 2021, non solo noi ma tutta la serie A.

Vedremo. Questo bilancio comunque non va preso a riferimento piu di tanto, è chiaro sia eccezionale. Il punto sono i costi: 150 milioni per una società come il Milan che genera oltre 200 milioni di ricavi ci stanno.


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 27/05/21
> 
> ...



Ibra non dovrebbe più essere a bilancio per 10 milioni. L'anno scorso aveva contratto da 7 fissi, ora ce l'ha di 7 bonus compresi e i bonus non vanno a bilancio finchè non si realizzano. Avendo un fisso di 3,5 dovrebbe andare a bilancio per circa 5 milioni.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2359336 ha scritto:


> Ibra non dovrebbe più essere a bilancio per 10 milioni. L'anno scorso aveva contratto da 7 fissi, ora ce l'ha di 7 bonus compresi e i bonus non vanno a bilancio finchè non si realizzano. Avendo un fisso di 3,5 dovrebbe andare a bilancio per circa 5 milioni.



Ciao [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION]. Hai una fonte per la parte fissa? Hai ragione su quello che dici, ma non l’abbiamo modificato poiché non si conosce quanto sia effettivamente la parte fissa, da quello che ho potuto verificare. Grazie!


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2359397 ha scritto:


> Ciao [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION]. Hai una fonte per la parte fissa? Hai ragione su quello che dici, ma non l&#8217;abbiamo modificato poiché non si conosce quanto sia effettivamente la parte fissa, da quello che ho potuto verificare. Grazie!



Fonti no. Su qualche giornale si parla di 3,5 ma di ufficiale c'era solo una dichiarazione di Maldini che diceva che buona parte del contratto era variabile in base alle presenze. Ma ovviamente non farla a di cifre


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Giugno 2021)

anche Tonali dovrebbe variare, ora è indicato 3,6+10 che è il costo del prestito. Verrà riscattato tra i 10 e i 15 milioni (sembra 10 da quanto letto, Cellino fa lo sconto). Quindi costo 3,6+2,5 diciamo, un forte risparmio sul payroll di oltre 7 milioni vs 2020/2021


----------



## Mauricio (11 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2359468 ha scritto:


> anche Tonali dovrebbe variare, ora è indicato 3,6+10 che è il costo del prestito. Verrà riscattato tra i 10 e i 15 milioni (sembra 10 da quanto letto, Cellino fa lo sconto). Quindi costo 3,6+2,5 diciamo, un forte risparmio sul payroll di oltre 7 milioni vs 2020/2021



Anche per questo vale quanto Laxalt, attendiamo ufficialità e qualche cifra da calcio e finanza o simili. Il primo post viene aggiornato con le ufficialità, finché non c’è nero su bianco non si sa mai


----------



## Mauricio (22 Giugno 2021)

Aggiornato togliendo il turco e aggiungendo il riscatto di Tomori.
Su quest’ultimo c’è coerenza sulla cifra del riscatto (25 milioni di sterline, ovvero 28,5 milioni di euro), ma sullo stipendio si va al buio. Sembra che guadagnasse 750 mila euro netti, e un’ipotesi a 2 netti costerebbe appunto 2,,62 milioni con il famoso decreto. Sarebbe più di un raddoppio di stipendio, ma almeno si dovrebbe essere a posto per 2/3 anni. Il payroll al momento è stabile, vediamo come evolve, ma almeno di 15 milioni dovrà aumentare visti tutti i ruoli da coprire. Almeno suppongo questo.


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2367100 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato togliendo il turco e aggiungendo il riscatto di Tomori.
> Su quest&#8217;ultimo c&#8217;è coerenza sulla cifra del riscatto (25 milioni di sterline, ovvero 28,5 milioni di euro), ma sullo stipendio si va al buio. Sembra che guadagnasse 750 mila euro netti, e un&#8217;ipotesi a 2 netti costerebbe appunto 2,,62 milioni con il famoso decreto. Sarebbe più di un raddoppio di stipendio, ma almeno si dovrebbe essere a posto per 2/3 anni. Il payroll al momento è stabile, vediamo come evolve, ma almeno di 15 milioni dovrà aumentare visti tutti i ruoli da coprire. Almeno suppongo questo.



Il contratto di tomori non è stato prolungato. È lo stesso che aveva a gennaio. Il problema è che nessuno sa le cifre....potrebbe essere 750 netti x 6 mesi che diventano 1,5 netti all'anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2367100 ha scritto:


> Aggiornato togliendo il turco e aggiungendo il riscatto di Tomori.
> Su quest&#8217;ultimo c&#8217;è coerenza sulla cifra del riscatto (25 milioni di sterline, ovvero 28,5 milioni di euro), ma sullo stipendio si va al buio. Sembra che guadagnasse 750 mila euro netti, e un&#8217;ipotesi a 2 netti costerebbe appunto 2,,62 milioni con il famoso decreto. Sarebbe più di un raddoppio di stipendio, ma almeno si dovrebbe essere a posto per 2/3 anni. Il payroll al momento è stabile, vediamo come evolve, ma almeno di 15 milioni dovrà aumentare visti tutti i ruoli da coprire. Almeno suppongo questo.



noi siamo misteriosi persino sugli accordi già chiusi, basta vedere manzu...


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2367101 ha scritto:


> Il contratto di tomori non è stato prolungato. È lo stesso che aveva a gennaio. Il problema è che nessuno sa le cifre....potrebbe essere 750 netti x 6 mesi che diventano 1,5 netti all'anno



Io avevo letto 3 milioni netti, non so se fosse stata una cavolata.


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2021)

mark;2367105 ha scritto:


> Io avevo letto 3 milioni netti, non so se fosse stata una cavolata.



Sullo stipendio di tomori ne sparano di tutti i colori perché nessuno sa nulla, almeno fino al 30 giugno. 3 netti mi sembrano troppi quando è arrivato era una riserva del Chelsea e soprattutto arrivava direttamente dal settore giovanile.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2367101 ha scritto:


> Il contratto di tomori non è stato prolungato. È lo stesso che aveva a gennaio. Il problema è che nessuno sa le cifre....potrebbe essere 750 netti x 6 mesi che diventano 1,5 netti all'anno





mark;2367105 ha scritto:


> Io avevo letto 3 milioni netti, non so se fosse stata una cavolata.



Le cifre precise ancora non ci sono, potrebbe essere appunto 750k come 3 milioni. Intanto ho messo 2 netti come simulato da calcioefinanza. Se poi sarà meno, tanto meglio, se sarà di più lo sarà poco 

Aggiornato anche con Laxalt ora, si liberano bei soldi.


----------



## Zenos (22 Giugno 2021)

Campioni del payroll 2020/21


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 22/06/21
> 
> ...



Togliendo dal payroll Caldara Romagnoli Conti Castillejo Krunic e Meitè scendiamo a 100 milioni, con MOLTISSIMO margine di manovra per riempire tutte quelle caselle (2/3 titolari e 5/6 riserve) che ci mancano restando nel range di 160/170 payroll che ci garantisce una crescita sostenibile.
Finchè non riusciamo a liberarci di quelli però (Soprattutto il trio Caldara Romagnoli e Conti che occupano quasi 30 milioni da soli) saremo un po bloccati.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2367336 ha scritto:


> Le cifre precise ancora non ci sono, potrebbe essere appunto 750k come 3 milioni. Intanto ho messo 2 netti come simulato da calcioefinanza. Se poi sarà meno, tanto meglio, se sarà di più lo sarà poco
> 
> Aggiornato anche con Laxalt ora, si liberano bei soldi.



A me sembra strano come si sta dicendo in queste ultime ore che per fare mercato siamo attaccati alle plusvalenze di Hauge e Pobega. I conti non dicono questo. Fosse vero sarei negativamente sorpreso perchè vuol dire che stiamo tagliando ulteriormente, nonostante la Champions.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2374156 ha scritto:


> A me sembra strano come si sta dicendo in queste ultime ore che per fare mercato siamo attaccati alle plusvalenze di Hauge e Pobega. I conti non dicono questo. Fosse vero sarei negativamente sorpreso perchè vuol dire che stiamo tagliando ulteriormente, nonostante la Champions.



Non è così, si sta facendo spazio per l arrivo necessario di molti giocatori. 
Son tanti quelli da buttare dentro e alcuni ban presi forti forti


----------



## Zenos (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374184 ha scritto:


> Non è così, si sta facendo spazio per l arrivo necessario di molti giocatori.
> Son tanti quelli da buttare dentro e alcuni ban presi forti forti



Dai Lollo capisco tutto,anche il tuo voler difendere a tutti i costi,ma i rami secchi da tagliare sono altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2374156 ha scritto:


> A me sembra strano come si sta dicendo in queste ultime ore che per fare mercato siamo attaccati alle plusvalenze di Hauge e Pobega. I conti non dicono questo. Fosse vero sarei negativamente sorpreso perchè vuol dire che stiamo tagliando ulteriormente, nonostante la Champions.



elliot non vuole più mettere niente raga. ha chiuso, stop.

bilancio a zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2374232 ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo capisco tutto,anche il tuo voler difendere a tutti i costi,ma i rami secchi da tagliare sono altri.



Sfondi una porta aperta con me su questo discorso, ma pure io voglio vendere la bicicletta di mia nonna ma non la vuole nessuno. 
I vari Casti, Krunic & Co. non li vuole nessuno. 

Se , e ripeto se stanno facendo cassa per acquistare vendono chi ha purtroppo mercato. 
Ps: basta con sta storia del difendere, io non devo difendere nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2374279 ha scritto:


> elliot non vuole più mettere niente raga. ha chiuso, stop.
> 
> bilancio a zero.



E allora per andare a 0 bisogna vendere tutta La Rosa visto lo scorso anno ha ripianato -196 e quest anno saranno altri -150 milioni di euro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374292 ha scritto:


> E allora per andare a 0 bisogna vendere tutta La Rosa visto lo scorso anno ha ripianato -196 e quest anno saranno altri -150 milioni di euro.



ascolta... io capisco che lavori a milantv e tutto.. però non trattarmi come uno stupido con certe risposte dai.

anche perchè il tempo verbale della mia frase è chiarissimo e pardi di "da ora in poi".
elliott non metterà mai più del miliardo complessivo che intende incassare, ed ormai ci è vicino.

capì????


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2374321 ha scritto:


> ascolta... io capisco che lavori a milantv e tutto.. però non trattarmi come uno stupido con certe risposte dai.
> 
> anche perchè il tempo verbale della mia frase è chiarissimo e pardi di "da ora in poi".
> elliott non metterà mai più del miliardo complessivo che intende incassare, ed ormai ci è vicino.
> ...



No non sei stato chiaro, la tua frase era &#8220; Elliot non vuole mettere più niente &#8221; . 
Intanto per i prossimi 3/4 anni saremo sempre in rosso quindi li metterà eccome. 

Per il resto, cosa vuoi che ti dica. Se pensi che la mia risposta dipenda dal mio lavoro non mi leggi in modo attento. 
Sono 15 anni che cerco di portare positività e obbiettivita ( dal mio punto di vista ) qui sopra. 

Come sempre bisogna aspettare prima di far giudizi.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374184 ha scritto:


> Non è così, si sta facendo spazio per l arrivo necessario di molti giocatori.
> Son tanti quelli da buttare dentro e alcuni ban presi forti forti



Lo spazio c'era già, tutta la discussione fino all'altro ieri era a dire questo. Ma poi Pobega e Hauge di "spazio" ne liberano pochissimo perchè costano niente, quello che fanno invece è portare la plusvalenza che è un discorso completamente diverso. Si era sempre detto che le plusvalenze non servivano, spero che allora servano per far venire qualcuno di forte forte come dici tu, altrimenti non si spiega. C'è tempo, vediamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2374346 ha scritto:


> Lo spazio c'era già, tutta la discussione fino all'altro ieri era a dire questo. Ma poi Pobega e Hauge di "spazio" ne liberano pochissimo perchè costano niente, quello che fanno invece è portare la plusvalenza che è un discorso completamente diverso. Si era sempre detto che le plusvalenze non servivano, spero che allora servano per far venire qualcuno di forte forte come dici tu, altrimenti non si spiega. C'è tempo, vediamo.



Ci spero fratello  purtroppo non decido io


----------



## mil77 (3 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2374156 ha scritto:


> A me sembra strano come si sta dicendo in queste ultime ore che per fare mercato siamo attaccati alle plusvalenze di Hauge e Pobega. I conti non dicono questo. Fosse vero sarei negativamente sorpreso perchè vuol dire che stiamo tagliando ulteriormente, nonostante la Champions.



Hauge e pobega non vengono venduti x far plusvalenza, ma x avere il cash x poter andare a prendere diversi giocatori.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2374368 ha scritto:


> Hauge e pobega non vengono venduti x far plusvalenza, ma x avere il cash x poter andare a prendere diversi giocatori.



Ragazzi al Milan non serve assolutamente cash. La situazione finanziaria è ottima quindi se serve cash si emette un bond e pace (ma al momento non serve). La situazione a bilancio invece deve essere migliorata finché non aumentano in maniera stabile i ricavi quindi servono cessioni di giocatori che a bilancio abbiano un valore basso rispetto a quello di mercato (da qui Pobega e Hauge).


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374344 ha scritto:


> No non sei stato chiaro, la tua frase era &#8220; Elliot non vuole mettere più niente &#8221; .
> Intanto per i prossimi 3/4 anni saremo sempre in rosso quindi li metterà eccome.
> 
> Per il resto, cosa vuoi che ti dica. Se pensi che la mia risposta dipenda dal mio lavoro non mi leggi in modo attento.
> ...



e chi lo dice che per i prossimi 3 anni saremo in rosso? io dico di no.
magari in rosso di 10 o 20M massimo, come si potrebbe essere in + della stessa cifra. faranno pareggio per me considerando una stagione normale col pubblico.
se la prossima sarà normale chiuderemo a zero, ci scommetto.

comunque per me non ha senso dire "essere positivi", per me bisognerebbe cercare di essere realisti.


----------



## mil77 (3 Luglio 2021)

Theochedeo;2374369 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi al Milan non serve assolutamente cash. La situazione finanziaria è ottima quindi se serve cash si emette un bond e pace (ma al momento non serve). La situazione a bilancio invece deve essere migliorata finché non aumentano in maniera stabile i ricavi quindi servono cessioni di giocatori che a bilancio abbiano un valore basso rispetto a quello di mercato (da qui Pobega e Hauge).



A tutte le squadre serve il cash. Il Milan da qui a fine mercato prenderà almeno 5/6 giocatori. Usano il cash che ricavano dalle cessioni delle seconde/terze linee x non intaccare troppo quello in cassa. Se voleva far plusvalenze accettava l'offerta di 50 milioni del psg x theo al posto di dichiararlo incedibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2374372 ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice che per i prossimi 3 anni saremo in rosso? io dico di no.
> magari in rosso di 10 o 20M massimo, come si potrebbe essere in + della stessa cifra. faranno pareggio per me considerando una stagione normale col pubblico.
> se la prossima sarà normale chiuderemo a zero, ci scommetto.
> 
> comunque per me non ha senso dire "essere positivi", per me bisognerebbe cercare di essere realisti.



Concordo, essere realisti significa aspettare fine Agosto, poi se giocheremo con Castillejo trequartista avrai tutto il mio appoggio.

E magari, per far si che si realizzi il tuo scenario vorrebbe dire arrivare in semifinale di Champions e qualificarsi ancora per quella dopo. 
Così a spanne forse arriveremo a -30/40 milioni.


----------



## mil77 (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374292 ha scritto:


> E allora per andare a 0 bisogna vendere tutta La Rosa visto lo scorso anno ha ripianato -196 e quest anno saranno altri -150 milioni di euro.



Il -150 è un tuo pensiero o è già il dato ufficiale? Perché si parlava di -100


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374381 ha scritto:


> Concordo, essere realisti significa aspettare fine Agosto, poi se giocheremo con Castillejo trequartista avrai tutto il mio appoggio.
> 
> E magari, per far si che si realizzi il tuo scenario vorrebbe dire arrivare in semifinale di Champions e qualificarsi ancora per quella dopo.
> Così a spanne forse arriveremo a -30/40 milioni.



il mio scenario è che elio va a caccia dello zero da ADESSO IN POI e che paolo non sia in grado di gestire una squadra in queste condizioni economiche (comuni ma difficili) ma che non abbia umiltà e voglia di rinunciare al bonifico. 
se il mercato sarà come quello che SEMBRA il prossimo anno si riparte con ragnarok o chi per lui. previsione ardita lo so.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2374388 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con l&#8217;attaccare chi difende l&#8217;operato della societá.
> 
> Continuate a sostenere che ci sano secondi fini. Adesso a @Supe_Lollo prima ad altri.
> 
> ...



non mi pare proprio di non aver rispettato la sua opinione, ma la sua risposta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2021)

*.*


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2021)

*Topic riaperto. [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] stava facendo un ottimo lavoro ed è giusto che continui. Da adesso è lui il responsabile e moderatore di questa discussione. *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Luglio 2021)

[MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] , aggiornerei i valori del primo post eliminando i giocatori che non sono piú del Milan e riaggiungendoli ma a mano che li riscattiamo o rinnoviamo i prestiti.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2375409 ha scritto:


> *Topic riaperto. [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] stava facendo un ottimo lavoro ed è giusto che continui. Da adesso è lui il responsabile e moderatore di questa discussione. *



Grazie [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ! 
Va bene avere idee diverse, discuterne, ma non sfociamo in inutili flame. Tanto noi siamo i commercialisti del forum e basta 



Zosimo2410;2375454 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] , aggiornerei i valori del primo post eliminando i giocatori che non sono piú del Milan e riaggiungendoli ma a mano che li riscattiamo o rinnoviamo i prestiti.



Fatto, grazie mille! Sembra che Tonali sarà ufficiale a breve: se le cifre fossero confermate, ci sarebbe un gran risparmio annuo


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2021)

Ci sarebbe tutto il margine per fare un buon mercato anche se solo pareggiassimo la cifra della stagione scorsa, ma che teoricamente dovrebbe essere più alta visti gli introiti champions (qualche pagina indietro qualcuno ipotizzava 165/170 mi sembra) e allora si che ci sarebbe da divertirsi. Tutto questo in teoria però, la realtà è che le cose sembra vadano un po' a rilento, non vorrei che invece ci ritrovassimo con la sorpresa (relativa) di un ulteriore taglio rispetto ai 144 dell'anno appena passato. In quest'ottica anche le voci sulla necessità delle plusvalenze di Pobega e Hauge che a guardare non sarebbero affatto indispensabili. Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione.


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 06/07/21
> 
> ...



é triste considerare il fatto che su 121.6 mln di payroll, circa 26 mln (cioè più del 20%) siano impegnati per giocatori (Caldara, Conti e Castillejo) che danno un apporto nullo sul piano tecnico. Quanti danni hanno fatto Mirabelli/Leonardo. Incredibile.

Se poi aggiungiamo giocatori ormai fuori dal progetto quali Duarte e Romagnoli (anche se per altri motivi) saliamo a oltre 37 mln.

Per capirci, due giocatori da 60 mln l'uno e 4 netti di stipendio. Assurdo


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2021)

FreddieM83;2375502 ha scritto:


> é triste considerare il fatto che su 121.6 mln di payroll, circa 26 mln (cioè più del 20%) siano impegnati per giocatori (Caldara, Conti e Castillejo) che danno un apporto nullo sul piano tecnico. Quanti danni hanno fatto Mirabelli/Leonardo. Incredibile.
> 
> Se poi aggiungiamo giocatori ormai fuori dal progetto quali Duarte e Romagnoli (anche se per altri motivi) saliamo a oltre 37 mln.
> 
> Per capirci, due giocatori da 60 mln l'uno e 4 netti di stipendio. Assurdo



Vero. Non siamo gli unici, un po' tutte le società hanno le proprie scorie da smaltire.

Nel nostro caso basta leggere il bilancio per capire che ci siano stati molti disastri prima della gestione Maldini-Boban, che invece ha segnato un punto di svolta e un miglioramento evidente sia sul piano sportivo che economico.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Luglio 2021)

Una domanda per [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] o per chiunque voglia rispondere 

Come finiscono a bilancio i prestiti riscattati? Prendiamo il caso di Tomori che vedo che per generare plusvalenza dovremmo venderlo a +28.5M , pero' non si considerà il fatto che é al Milan da gennaio, e quindi abbiamo usufruito delle sue prestazioni per 6 mesi, si conta questo periodo?

Prendiamo ad esempio Diaz, supponiamo di riscattarlo il prossimo anno. Quindi a bilancio finiscono i 23-25 milioni del cartellino senza tenere conto dei due anni in cui é stato da noi?


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2375562 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] o per chiunque voglia rispondere
> 
> Come finiscono a bilancio i prestiti riscattati? Prendiamo il caso di Tomori che vedo che per generare plusvalenza dovremmo venderlo a +28.5M , pero' non si considerà il fatto che é al Milan da gennaio, e quindi abbiamo usufruito delle sue prestazioni per 6 mesi, si conta questo periodo?
> 
> Prendiamo ad esempio Diaz, supponiamo di riscattarlo il prossimo anno. Quindi a bilancio finiscono i 23-25 milioni del cartellino senza tenere conto dei due anni in cui é stato da noi?



Fiscalmente sono della squadra che detiene il cartellino, perché altrimenti sarebbero su due bilanci in contemporanea...non una cosa giusta


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Luglio 2021)

Gekyn;2375563 ha scritto:


> Fiscalmente sono della squadra che detiene il cartellino, perché altrimenti sarebbero su due bilanci in contemporanea...non una cosa giusta



Capisco, dunque sono "solo" un vantaggio sportivo i prestiti (oltre l'ingaggio). Per gli obblighi é la stessa cosa fino a che non si concretizza?


----------



## Mauricio (6 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2375499 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe tutto il margine per fare un buon mercato anche se solo pareggiassimo la cifra della stagione scorsa, ma che teoricamente dovrebbe essere più alta visti gli introiti champions (qualche pagina indietro qualcuno ipotizzava 165/170 mi sembra) e allora si che ci sarebbe da divertirsi. Tutto questo in teoria però, la realtà è che le cose sembra vadano un po' a rilento, non vorrei che invece ci ritrovassimo con la sorpresa (relativa) di un ulteriore taglio rispetto ai 144 dell'anno appena passato. In quest'ottica anche le voci sulla necessità delle plusvalenze di Pobega e Hauge che a guardare non sarebbero affatto indispensabili. Mi piacerebbe sapere la vostra opinione.



Esattamente, la storia di Pobega e Hauge non mi torna molto. Come riserve andrebbero benissimo, non vedo motivi di venderli. Io aspetterei un attimo, forse i giornali devo solo riempire delle pagine. Per il payroll, solo tornare ai 145 milioni dello scorso anno, vorrebbe dire allestire comunque una buona squadra, almeno sulla carta.



FreddieM83;2375502 ha scritto:


> é triste considerare il fatto che su 121.6 mln di payroll, circa 26 mln (cioè più del 20%) siano impegnati per giocatori (Caldara, Conti e Castillejo) che danno un apporto nullo sul piano tecnico. Quanti danni hanno fatto Mirabelli/Leonardo. Incredibile.
> 
> Se poi aggiungiamo giocatori ormai fuori dal progetto quali Duarte e Romagnoli (anche se per altri motivi) saliamo a oltre 37 mln.
> 
> Per capirci, due giocatori da 60 mln l'uno e 4 netti di stipendio. Assurdo



Bravo, è un punto che va ricordato. Perché davvero una volta liberati degli ultimi pesi morti, il payroll sarà molto più gestibile, senza avere giocatori invendibili per ammortamento/stipendio.



Buciadignho;2375565 ha scritto:


> Capisco, dunque sono "solo" un vantaggio sportivo i prestiti (oltre l'ingaggio). Per gli obblighi é la stessa cosa fino a che non si concretizza?



Sono un vantaggio economico anche, l’unica cosa che la società deve pagare sono lo stipendio e l’eventuale costo del prestito. Si esatto, finché non scatta l’obbligo, il costo del giocatore rimane in carico alla società detentrice del cartellino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2375562 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per [MENTION=4163]Mauricio[/MENTION] [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] o per chiunque voglia rispondere
> 
> Come finiscono a bilancio i prestiti riscattati? Prendiamo il caso di Tomori che vedo che per generare plusvalenza dovremmo venderlo a +28.5M , pero' non si considerà il fatto che é al Milan da gennaio, e quindi abbiamo usufruito delle sue prestazioni per 6 mesi, si conta questo periodo?
> 
> Prendiamo ad esempio Diaz, supponiamo di riscattarlo il prossimo anno. Quindi a bilancio finiscono i 23-25 milioni del cartellino senza tenere conto dei due anni in cui é stato da noi?



Esempio di Tomori.
Va a bilancio dalla stagione 21/22
Avendo firmato un quadriennale ogni anno porta in ammortamento 28,5/4m= 7,125 milioni di cartellino.

Vuol dire che per fare plusvalenza devi vnederlo oltre:
21,375 milioni nell&#8217;estate 2022
14,25 milioni nell&#8217;estate del 2023
7,125 milioni nell&#8217;estate 2024.

Questo al netto di eventuali rinnovi (che rispalmano il residuo a bilancio) e della speranza che Tomori non venga mai venduto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2345554 ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] e comincio subito:
> 
> Aggiornamento del 06/07/21
> 
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda, il payroll 2021 dovrà essere MINIMO 160.
Le risorse per farlo ci sono ampiamente. 
Se non sarà così e rimarremo sui livelli dello scorso anno (se non addirittura più bassi) vorrà dire che per al società la ristrutturazione dei conti non è ancora finita e che il modello a cui fare riferimento diventano Napoli/Roma/Atalanta.
Il che, neanche a dirlo, sarebbe vergognoso.

Detto ciò, l'operazione Tonali è stata gestita in maniera splendida e ha liberato moltissime risorse.
Ma senza muovere il trio di zavorre Castillejo Conti Caldara non avremo conlcuso l'opera di risanamento.
A quel punto, senza di loro, rimarrebbe solo Krunic (palesemente inadatto al resto della rosa) e la questione Romagnoli.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2375593 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, il payroll 2021 dovrà essere MINIMO 160.
> Le risorse per farlo ci sono ampiamente.
> Se non sarà così e rimarremo sui livelli dello scorso anno (se non addirittura più bassi) vorrà dire che per al società la ristrutturazione dei conti non è ancora finita e che il modello a cui fare riferimento diventano Napoli/Roma/Atalanta.
> Il che, neanche a dirlo, sarebbe vergognoso.
> ...



Il tuo è un discorso corretto, come dicevo nel mio messaggio precedente. Aggiungerei però che a me piacerebbe sapere almeno all'incirca quanto è il payroll delle altre società che tu hai citato. Ne ho un'idea piuttosto vaga, cioè sicuramente l'Atalanta spende di meno ma il Napoli e la Roma? Spendono 130,145 o 160? Non saprei dirlo, eppure ci sarebbe una bella differenza tra queste cifre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2375593 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, il payroll 2021 dovrà essere MINIMO 160.
> Le risorse per farlo ci sono ampiamente.
> Se non sarà così e rimarremo sui livelli dello scorso anno (se non addirittura più bassi) vorrà dire che per al società la ristrutturazione dei conti non è ancora finita e che il modello a cui fare riferimento diventano Napoli/Roma/Atalanta.
> Il che, neanche a dirlo, sarebbe vergognoso.
> ...



in regime normale non avrei dubbi.
Con il primo anno di champions il payroll dovrebbe essere 150-160 milioni più almeno la metà delle plusvalenze.
Ma con il Covid e stadi al 25% vengono a mancare almeno 50-60 milioni tra match-day e commercializzazione del match-day.

Bisogna vedere quanti di questi metterà Singer, quanti andranno in tagli delle spese, quanti recuperati con plusvalenze (Pobega, Hauge).

comunque con 2-3 anni di champions consecutivi mi aspetto di salire velocemente oltre i 180 e avvicinare i 200 se attiriamo nuovi sponsor.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2375681 ha scritto:


> in regime normale non avrei dubbi.
> Con il primo anno di champions il payroll dovrebbe essere 150-160 milioni più almeno la metà delle plusvalenze.
> Ma con il Covid e stadi al 25% vengono a mancare almeno 50-60 milioni tra match-day e commercializzazione del match-day.
> 
> ...



A regime normale si, 160 milioni sarebbe il minimo.

Chiaro che con la pandemia e gli stadi chiusi il discorso cambia e difficilmente aumenteranno l'attuale 140, privilegiando prestiti a fronte di qualche cessione in modo da mitigare le perdite.

Elliott verserà già 100 milioni circa quest'anno, lo farà anche il prossimo... ma di piu insomma... lo vedo difficile. Con gli stadi chiusi penso che l'intenzione sia di mantenere stabile il costo della rosa piu o meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2375593 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, il payroll 2021 dovrà essere MINIMO 160.
> Le risorse per farlo ci sono ampiamente.
> Se non sarà così e rimarremo sui livelli dello scorso anno (se non addirittura più bassi) vorrà dire che per al società la ristrutturazione dei conti non è ancora finita e che il modello a cui fare riferimento diventano Napoli/Roma/Atalanta.
> Il che, neanche a dirlo, sarebbe vergognoso.
> ...



se ai 122 attuali aggiungi tonali e diaz vai a circa 140. metti un TS e una punta solo per raggiungere il livello dello scorso anno sei quasi al limite


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2021)

uolfetto;2375634 ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un discorso corretto, come dicevo nel mio messaggio precedente. Aggiungerei però che a me piacerebbe sapere almeno all'incirca quanto è il payroll delle altre società che tu hai citato. Ne ho un'idea piuttosto vaga, cioè sicuramente l'Atalanta spende di meno ma il Napoli e la Roma? Spendono 130,145 o 160? Non saprei dirlo, eppure ci sarebbe una bella differenza tra queste cifre.



che bel post... ci spippettiamo continuamente di questo fantastico milan rispetto a quello degli anni scorsi che non è un termine di paragone perchè è dovuto uscire dalle macerie.
ma se lo paragoniamo a società serie, che figura pacciamo? per me scarsa, ma non so i conti degli altri precisamente. sarei curioso anche io


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2375706 ha scritto:


> se ai 122 attuali aggiungi tonali e diaz vai a circa 140. metti un TS e una punta solo per raggiungere il livello dello scorso anno sei quasi al limite



Le cessioni di Castillejo, Conti, Caldara o Romagnoli, più le plusvalenze eventuali di Pobega e Hauge libereranno altro spazio.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2375710 ha scritto:


> che bel post... ci spippettiamo continuamente di questo fantastico milan rispetto a quello degli anni scorsi che non è un termine di paragone perchè è dovuto uscire dalle macerie.
> ma se lo paragoniamo a società serie, che figura pacciamo? per me scarsa, ma non so i conti degli altri precisamente. sarei curioso anche io



Ho trovato i dati del Napoli del 2020.
Scrivevano 160 mln tra ammortamenti e ingaggi.


----------



## mil77 (6 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2375706 ha scritto:


> se ai 122 attuali aggiungi tonali e diaz vai a circa 140. metti un TS e una punta solo per raggiungere il livello dello scorso anno sei quasi al limite



No dai. Tonali va a bilancio per 2,5 di ammortamenti e circa 2 di stipendio lordo. Totale 4,5 l'anno scorso era a 12.5.
Diaz va a bilancio per 3 milioni di prestito più ingaggio lordo (l'anno scorso era di 900 mila euro) che aumentato potrà essere max di 2 lordi. Quindi con loro due si arriva a 131 milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2375785 ha scritto:


> Le cessioni di Castillejo, Conti, Caldara o Romagnoli, più le plusvalenze eventuali di Pobega e Hauge libereranno altro spazio.



le cessioni "forse" vorrai dire!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2375823 ha scritto:


> No dai. Tonali va a bilancio per 2,5 di ammortamenti e circa 2 di stipendio lordo. Totale 4,5 l'anno scorso era a 12.5.
> Diaz va a bilancio per 3 milioni di prestito più ingaggio lordo (l'anno scorso era di 900 mila euro) che aumentato potrà essere max di 2 lordi. Quindi con loro due si arriva a 131 milioni.



ah si tonali avevo considerato un 10 già pagato, diaz ok anche lui sarà solo prestito per quest'anno è vero ma per l'ingaggio non credo continuerà su quella cifra.
comunque vero metti anche 130 e mancano 2-3 giocatori solo per "pareggiare" la rosa dello scorso anno, ossia dalot-turca-manzu.

non vedo grosso spazio perchè per me la volontà di spendere non c'è. 

quando esce il bilancio?


----------



## mil77 (6 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2375865 ha scritto:


> ah si tonali avevo considerato un 10 già pagato, diaz ok anche lui sarà solo prestito per quest'anno è vero ma per l'ingaggio non credo continuerà su quella cifra.
> comunque vero metti anche 130 e mancano 2-3 giocatori solo per "pareggiare" la rosa dello scorso anno, ossia dalot-turca-manzu.
> 
> non vedo grosso spazio perchè per me la volontà di spendere non c'è.
> ...



In teoria è stato chiuso il 30 giugno. Il bilancio sarà pubblico x tutti verso ottobre. Spero a breve che qualche piccolo azionista tipo ruiu o avv. La Scala dicano qualcosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2375858 ha scritto:


> le cessioni "forse" vorrai dire!



In ogni caso verranno ceduti, poi potranno liberare tutto il costo o solo una parte, ma le cessioni ci saranno


----------



## Mauricio (9 Luglio 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

Aggiunto Tonali per 4,2 milioni (2 milioni di ammortamento per 5 anni e riduzione stipendio a 1,2 netti che costano 2,2 milioni). In pratica il Milan ha acquistato il calciatore e a bilancio rispetto l’anno scorso costa 9,5 milioni circa in meno! Ha praticamente liberato spazio per un altro giocatore, ottimo!

Aggiornato stipendio di Calabria, raddoppiato in pratica a 2 milioni netti. Continua a pesare poco annualmente, ci sta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2378171 ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Aggiunto Tonali per 4,2 milioni (2 milioni di ammortamento per 5 anni e riduzione stipendio a 1,2 netti che costano 2,2 milioni). In pratica il Milan ha acquistato il calciatore e a bilancio rispetto l&#8217;anno scorso costa 9,5 milioni circa in meno! Ha praticamente liberato spazio per un altro giocatore, ottimo!
> 
> Aggiornato stipendio di Calabria, raddoppiato in pratica a 2 milioni netti. Continua a pesare poco annualmente, ci sta.



C&#8217;é da inserire come extra-budget i 3 milioni di plusvalenza di Olzer


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2378181 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;é da inserire come extra-budget i 3 milioni di plusvalenza di Olzer



mi sa che non ha considerato i 3 di bonus. 7+olzer.

in pratica lo abbiamo pagato tutto lo scorso anno............


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2378184 ha scritto:


> mi sa che non ha considerato i 3 di bonus. 7+olzer.
> 
> in pratica lo abbiamo pagato tutto lo scorso anno............



No, lo abbiamo pagato 10 (prestito) + 7 (cash) + 3 (valore di Olzer) + &#8230;. Forse altri 3 (bonus da maturare).

10 sono giá andati a bilancio nel 20/21

7 (cash) + 3 (Olzer) = 10 vengono spalmati nei prossimi 5 anni di bilancio (quindi 2 milioni ogni anno) i 3 di bonus,se e quando matureranno, verranno inseriti nel bilancio in cui maturano.

Peró nei costi 21/22 vanno aggiunti come utili i 3 milioni della plusvalenza di Olzer.

Quindi quest anno Tonali ci costerá a bilancio, al netto dei bonus che dovessero maturare (sia di cartellino che di ingaggio) 2 (ammortamento cartellino) + 2,2 (ingaggiomlordo senza bonus) - 3 (plusvalenza data dall&#8217;inserimento di Olzer) = 1,2 milioni


----------



## Mauricio (10 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2378181 ha scritto:


> C&#8217;é da inserire come extra-budget i 3 milioni di plusvalenza di Olzer



Hai ragione, non l’avevo inserito tra le plusvalenze, ma detta come va detta, pesa ben poco 
Grazie!


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2378192 ha scritto:


> No, lo abbiamo pagato 10 (prestito) + 7 (cash) + 3 (valore di Olzer) + &#8230;. Forse altri 3 (bonus da maturare).
> 
> 10 sono giá andati a bilancio nel 20/21
> 
> ...



È stata una buona trattativa.

Certo che la Juve nella stessa situazione Olzer lo avrebbe valutato minimo 10 milioni a bilancio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2378192 ha scritto:


> No, lo abbiamo pagato 10 (prestito) + 7 (cash) + 3 (valore di Olzer) + &#8230;. Forse altri 3 (bonus da maturare).
> 
> 10 sono giá andati a bilancio nel 20/21
> 
> ...



non avevo capito quel che intendevi.

ma scusa olzer mica va a togliere i 4,2 di tonali. mica te lo pagano 3 tutti gli anni. tonali 4,2 x 5 anni olzer plusvalenza solo quest'anno... no?

altrimenti arthur per assurdo ti viene a costare -50M il 1o anno ahahaha.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2378462 ha scritto:


> non avevo capito quel che intendevi.
> 
> ma scusa olzer mica va a togliere i 4,2 di tonali. mica te lo pagano 3 tutti gli anni. tonali 4,2 x 5 anni olzer plusvalenza solo quest'anno... no?
> 
> altrimenti arthur per assurdo ti viene a costare -50M il 1o anno ahahaha.



Infatti ho detto &#8220;quest anno&#8221;


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO:

Aggiunto Giroud considerando 3,5 di stipendio netto (da alcune parti si dice 3, da altre 5 lordi. Per cui per ora inserita una media).
Inserito anche Ballo Toure, considerando 1,5 netti di stipendio (sembra che ora ne guadagni 1,2). 

Ovviamente se ci saranno informazioni più precise si andrà a modificare i dati. 

Attendiamo ufficialità di Diaz per inserirlo, ma dovrebbe costare circa 1,5 di prestito oneroso l’anno e un milione scarso di stipendio, per cui davvero poco.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Luglio 2021)

Tra i più costosi (a bilancio) Caldara e Conti. Che fregatura.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2384131 ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Aggiunto Giroud considerando 3,5 di stipendio netto (da alcune parti si dice 3, da altre 5 lordi. Per cui per ora inserita una media).
> Inserito anche Ballo Toure, considerando 1,5 netti di stipendio (sembra che ora ne guadagni 1,2).
> ...



Ho sistemato i dati con quelli di CF. Alla fine era una differenza di ben 0,2 milioni annui


----------



## Mauricio (19 Luglio 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Aggiunto Diaz, con stipendio dell’anno scorso e prestito oneroso di 1,5 milioni annui. 
Numericamente più o meno la rosa è fatta, ma va sostituito Castillejo con un’ala destra titolare. E come è stato detto, vanno ceduti Caldara, Conti e Romagnoli, che solo loro tre pesano per il 20% del payroll totale.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Luglio 2021)

Curioso notare come dei primi 8 solo 3 sono nel progetto a lungo termine, e non sono certo di Kessie, anzi penso che tra un anno avremo solo Tomori e Leao.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Luglio 2021)

Mauricio;2384868 ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Aggiunto Diaz, con stipendio dell&#8217;anno scorso e prestito oneroso di 1,5 milioni annui.
> Numericamente più o meno la rosa è fatta, ma va sostituito Castillejo con un&#8217;ala destra titolare. E come è stato detto, vanno ceduti Caldara, Conti e Romagnoli, che solo loro tre pesano per il 20% del payroll totale.



Caldaia vale come un top player e il suo contributo è zero, incredibile. Se vendessimo caldaia conti castisecco e Romagna potremmo seriamente prendere mbappe a parametro zero


----------



## Pit96 (22 Luglio 2021)

Altra cosa curiosa è che spendendo 50/60 milioni abbiamo comunque abbassato il payroll totale. Segno che la squadra potrebbe essere rinforzata ulteriormente (anche perché siamo in CL).
Vendere Castillejo, Conti e uno tra Caldara e Romagnoli (tenendo l'altro come terzo/quarto difensore) si aprirebbe tantissimo spazio sul quale lavorare, ma sono difficili da piazzare questi giocatori (Conti e Romagnoli forse i più semplici dato che basterebbe poco per non fare minusvalenza).
Il rinnovo di Kessie è però fondamentale


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2021)

Devastante : *Caldara -> 4,06 + 7,262 = 11,322 (fine prestito)*


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2021)

Pungiglione;2386369 ha scritto:


> Caldaia vale come un top player e il suo contributo è zero, incredibile. Se vendessimo caldaia conti castisecco e Romagna potremmo seriamente prendere mbappe a parametro zero



con quel peso a bilancio ci prendervi e pagavi Zyech


----------



## Giofa (22 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2386385 ha scritto:


> con quel peso a bilancio ci prendervi e pagavi Zyech



Per questo non capisco come si possa criticare la scelta di puntare sui prestiti con diritto. Se sbagli un acquisto le conseguenze te le porti dietro per anni.

Piccolo off-topic: Lollo il coro su Giroud con Suma uno dei momenti più trash dell'ultimo mese


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

Il problema ruota sempre intorno a quei 4 giocatori inutili

Conti 
Caldara 
Castillejo 
Krunic (il meno urgente da piazzare visto che a bilancio pesa praticamente zero) 

Più ovviamente la grana romagnoli.
Se non facciamo partire almeno 3/4 di questi 5 non possiamo realizzare appieno il nostro potenziale sul mercato.

Conti secondo me è cedibile per 4-5 milioni da qualche parte, magari a rate in 2 anni, al Genoa/Udinese di turno che gli spalma l'anno di contratto residuo da noi su 3/4 anni. 
Per Castillejo, tirar fuori 6-8 milioni dalla Spagna non sembra impresa impossibile, magari con la formula del prestito con obbligo (che ci permetterebbe anche di fare una piccola plusvalenza).

Capitolo Caldara/Romagnoli: è chiaro che uno dei due deve partire (ma sarebbe meglio entrambi).
Su Romagnoli ho poche speranze, credo voglia andare a scadenza: nel caso rifiuti tutte le destinazioni (vorrei offerte da 10-15 milioni) resta un anno a fare il 3/4 centrale che ci sta.
Su Caldara invece, ha una situazione fisica e di età simile a Conti: tocca darlo in prestito con obbligo magari a 6-7 milioni (così da non fare minus l'anno prossimo).

Infine, tema Krunic: davvero è impossibile cavarci fuori 4-5 milioni? 

Per me, alla fine andrà così.

Castilejo in spagna in prestito con obbligo a 7-8 milioni (che ci permetterà quindi di fare qualche milioncino di plusvalenza) 
Conti ad una medio-piccola italiana per 4-5 milioni 
Caldara in prestito con obbligo (subordinato alle presenze visti i problemi fisici) per 6-7 milioni (circa a residuo di bilancio 2022) 

Romagnoli va a scadenza, Krunic rimane perchè Padre Pioli già sarebbe abbastanza traumatizzato dalla perdita della sua pisciazza spagnola preferita, figuriamoci perdere anche l'altro feticcio.

Nel complesso, quelle 3 operazioni libererebbero circa 27 milioni nel payroll, portandolo quindi dai 144 milioni dello scorso anno (ora sono 137) a circa 110.
Liberando quindi lo spazio per 2/3 colpi di quelli saporiti


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Luglio 2021)

Pit96;2386379 ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo di Kessie è però fondamentale



Si è fondamentale ma bisogna valutare le condizioni. Se l'africano si presenta con una proposta stile raiola, estremizzo, 2 anni di contratto con commissioni e clausola rescissoria, il divorzio sarebbe inevitabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2386392 ha scritto:


> Per questo non capisco come si possa criticare la scelta di puntare sui prestiti con diritto. Se sbagli un acquisto le conseguenze te le porti dietro per anni.
> 
> Piccolo off-topic: Lollo il coro su Giroud con Suma uno dei momenti più trash dell'ultimo mese


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2021)

Pit96;2386379 ha scritto:


> Altra cosa curiosa è che spendendo 50/60 milioni abbiamo comunque abbassato il payroll totale. Segno che la squadra potrebbe essere rinforzata ulteriormente (anche perché siamo in CL).
> Vendere Castillejo, Conti e uno tra Caldara e Romagnoli (tenendo l'altro come terzo/quarto difensore) si aprirebbe tantissimo spazio sul quale lavorare, ma sono difficili da piazzare questi giocatori (Conti e Romagnoli forse i più semplici dato che basterebbe poco per non fare minusvalenza).
> Il rinnovo di Kessie è però fondamentale



In un certo senso anche cederli praticamente a zero potrebbe essere una strategia (certo, meglio guadagnare soldi se possibile). Se questi quattro improvvisamente sparissero, il payroll si abbasserebbe molto dandoci un'ampissima libertà di azione sul mercato.


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2386392 ha scritto:


> Per questo non capisco come si possa criticare la scelta di puntare sui prestiti con diritto. Se sbagli un acquisto le conseguenze te le porti dietro per anni.
> 
> Piccolo off-topic: Lollo il coro su Giroud con Suma uno dei momenti più trash dell'ultimo mese



I prestiti con diritto sono un'eccellente strategia.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Luglio 2021)

Pit96;2386379 ha scritto:


> Altra cosa curiosa è che spendendo 50/60 milioni abbiamo comunque abbassato il payroll totale. Segno che la squadra potrebbe essere rinforzata ulteriormente (anche perché siamo in CL).
> Vendere Castillejo, Conti e uno tra Caldara e Romagnoli (tenendo l'altro come terzo/quarto difensore) si aprirebbe tantissimo spazio sul quale lavorare, ma sono difficili da piazzare questi giocatori (Conti e Romagnoli forse i più semplici dato che basterebbe poco per non fare minusvalenza).
> Il rinnovo di Kessie è però fondamentale



A meno che non vogliano tagliare ulteriormente il payroll anche questa'anno. C'è un taglio graduale dei costi ogni anno. La realtà è che questa discussione è utilissima per capire le dinamiche ma fondamentalmente non sappiamo a quanto veràà fissata l'asticella della spesa per la stagione in corso.


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2021)

jumpy65;2386402 ha scritto:


> Si è fondamentale ma bisogna valutare le condizioni. Se l'africano si presenta con una proposta stile raiola, estremizzo, 2 anni di contratto con commissioni e clausola rescissoria, il divorzio sarebbe inevitabile.



Ma no, bisogna proprio cambiare modo di vedere il mercato e la gestione dei calciatori.
Dimentichiamoci i soldi dei cartellini, ormai l'andazzo è che i giocatori se ne vanno a zero a fine contratto.
La valutazione dev'essere: Voglio le prestazioni in campo di tizio per xxx &#8364; all'anno?


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Luglio 2021)

Gas;2386502 ha scritto:


> Ma no, bisogna proprio cambiare modo di vedere il mercato e la gestione dei calciatori.
> Dimentichiamoci i soldi dei cartellini, ormai l'andazzo è che i giocatori se ne vanno a zero a fine contratto.
> La valutazione dev'essere: Voglio le prestazioni in campo di tizio per xxx &#8364; all'anno?



Però quando noi vogliamo un giocatore ci chiedono tanti soldi.


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2021)

claudiop77;2386512 ha scritto:


> Però quando noi vogliamo un giocatore ci chiedono tanti soldi.



Perché dovremmo prenderli a scadenza del contratto.

Non che mi piaccia come modello ma la strada verso la quale si sta andando è questa, dove la maggior parte dei "trasferimenti" saranno a zero al termine del contratto.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Luglio 2021)

Gas;2386515 ha scritto:


> Perché dovremmo prenderli a scadenza del contratto.
> 
> Non che mi piaccia come modello ma la strada verso la quale si sta andando è questa, dove la maggior parte dei "trasferimenti" saranno a zero al termine del contratto.


Questo l'ho scritto qualche mese fa a proposito di donnaruma e del turco. Il modello futuro sarà a mio avviso stile sport nord americano dove non c'è valore economico del cartellino. A scadenza il giocatore e la società decidono se proseguire col rapporto oppure no. Là c'è il tetto salariale che in qualche modo equilibra i rapporti di forza, nel calcio non so se e come si possa fare perché parliamo di federazioni diverse e non di un'unica lega. Consideriamo che nel basket nba ad esempio stipendi di 30 milioni sono la norma per un top player e i contratti poi possono essere stipulati anche con durata lunghissima.


----------



## Giofa (22 Luglio 2021)

jumpy65;2386570 ha scritto:


> Questo l'ho scritto qualche mese fa a proposito di donnaruma e del turco. Il modello futuro sarà a mio avviso stile sport nord americano dove non c'è valore economico del cartellino. A scadenza il giocatore e la società decidono se proseguire col rapporto oppure no. Là c'è il tetto salariale che in qualche modo equilibra i rapporti di forza, nel calcio non so se e come si possa fare perché parliamo di federazioni diverse e non di un'unica lega. Consideriamo che nel basket nba ad esempio stipendi di 30 milioni sono la norma per un top player e i contratti poi possono essere stipulati anche con durata lunghissima.



In realtà in Nba, e non credo di sbagliare, non puoi firmare oltre i 5 anni. C'è però una regola per cui hai un piccolo vantaggio a rifirmare per la tua attuale squadra (se cambi squadra la durata massima è di 4 anni)


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2021)

Gas;2386515 ha scritto:


> Perché dovremmo prenderli a scadenza del contratto.
> 
> Non che mi piaccia come modello ma la strada verso la quale si sta andando è questa, dove la maggior parte dei "trasferimenti" saranno a zero al termine del contratto.





Se il mercato non fosse in mano ai procuratori o alle pretese dei giocatori che scelgono sempre dove andare a giocare sarebbe anche giusto, ma non essendoci un equilibrio sostanziale il mercato attuale finisce per essere la solita circata per far contenti i procuratori che pretendono di detenere i diritti esclusivi dei calciatori e dei calciatori che pretendono non solo di andare in scadenza rifiutando magari alcune destinazioni ma pure di giocare regolarmente l'ultimo anno come se nulla fosse.
Questa cosa è già sfuggita di mano da un pezzo, sia per necessità sia perché con la pandemia e tutto il resto i giocatori vogliono comunque prendere i loro soldi, un milioncino in più preso altrove, a 0, piuttosto che 15 al club presi dal team medio di turno.
E detto questo perché il Milan dovrebbe tenersi Romagna? posso capire l'anno scorso, eri un Giannino deluxe con tanta melma da far uscire e non potevi mica mettere alla porta il portiere titolare o il trqrts in un mese di mercato con le stagioni così ravvicinate però a bocce ferme i grandi club dovrebbero mostrarsi molto più duri con i giocatori che puntano solo alla scadenza e in qualche modo ti ricattano, posso capire Kessie ma Romagna no, il capitone è pronto per l'umido ma un po' di valore di mercato lo ha, gli altri valgono poco ma pesano abbastanza ma se arrivano offerte per Romagnoli va spedito, anche alla Fiorentina di turno.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2386609 ha scritto:


> In realtà in Nba, e non credo di sbagliare, non puoi firmare oltre i 5 anni. C'è però una regola per cui hai un piccolo vantaggio a rifirmare per la tua attuale squadra (se cambi squadra la durata massima è di 4 anni)


Hai ragione dopo il blocco del 2011 sono cambiate le regole.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2021)

Gas;2386426 ha scritto:


> In un certo senso anche cederli praticamente a zero potrebbe essere una strategia (certo, meglio guadagnare soldi se possibile). Se questi quattro improvvisamente sparissero, il payroll si abbasserebbe molto dandoci un'ampissima libertà di azione sul mercato.



Non è proprio così. Ad esempio se cedessero Caldara praticamente a 0, sparirebbero 11 milioni di costo quest’anno ma ci sarebbe una minusvalenza di 14. Ergo, solo per quest’anno, il costo della rosa paradossalmente salirebbe di 3 milioni. Poi per la prossima stagione avresti assolutamente ragione. 

Come già detto il male minore sarebbe prestito con obbligo a determinate condizioni e stipendio pagato al 50%. Interessante da notare che il suo procuratore non ha accennato minimamente alla possibilità di restare al Milan, ma se ne va a giocarsi il posto da titolare oppure lo va a fare in una neopromossa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2021)

Ragazzi il prossimo anno Caldaia a quanto sta di ammortamento per non far minus ?


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il prossimo anno Caldaia a quanto sta di ammortamento per non far minus ?


Se non erro a giugno 2022 mancherà ancora un anno a 7,3 milioni di ammortamento, quindi penso il diritto di riscatto al venezia sia paritetica a questa cifra o poco più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se non erro a giugno 2022 mancherà ancora un anno a 7,3 milioni di ammortamento, quindi penso il diritto di riscatto al venezia sia paritetica a questa cifra o poco più.


Quindi minus di un paio di milioni come Laxalt nel caso riscattassero.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi minus di un paio di milioni come Laxalt nel caso riscattassero.


Pare di sì, aspettiamo maggiori dettagli, ma come detto nel topic specifico, non sono contentissimo di questa operazione.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Agosto 2021)

Visto che tempo addietro avevo chiesto e mi era rimasta la curiosità, sono riuscito a rimediare in giro tramite una lobby di ragionieri e commercialisti quelle che dovrebbero essere le cifre che spendono le nostre avversarie dirette per ammortamenti e ingaggi:

juventus 400 circa
inter 240 circa
roma 200 circa 
napoli 180 circa
noi 140 circa (come da primo post della discussione)
lazio 110 circa
atalanta 100 circa

ovviamente queste cifre potranno essese modificate da prossime operazioni di mercato visto che la sessione è ancora in corso e pare si stiano avvicinando operazioni sostanziose (lukaku ecc.).
Spero che sia utile per fare un confronto con le altre squadre principali della serie A e fare magari qualche considerazione.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Visto che tempo addietro avevo chiesto e mi era rimasta la curiosità, sono riuscito a rimediare in giro tramite una lobby di ragionieri e commercialisti quelle che dovrebbero essere le cifre che spendono le nostre avversarie dirette per ammortamenti e ingaggi:
> 
> juventus 400 circa
> inter 240 circa
> ...


Che dire, quinto costo della rosa e si è chiuso il campionato secondi: si è overperformato dopo anni di costi alti e risultati bassi.
Non ho seguito molto bene le trattative delle altre (a parte Lukaku su tutte le prime pagine con Messi), ma sostanzialmente i costi non dovrebbero modificarsi di molto, forse in riduzione sostanziosa per l’Inter. Ad oggi solo Juve e forse Napoli vedo davanti, per gli altri 2 posti in Champions sarà una lotta almeno a 3/4 (vedremo il contraccolpo sull’Inter, e sinceramente una delle romane non credo farà una grande stagione).


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Penso di essere stato largo e con il prestito di Caldara ho ipotizzato che 2 milioni di ingaggio li paghi il Venezia. Ora attendiamo anche l’ufficialità di Hauge, ma se sarà prestito con obbligo, non avrà un gran impatto quest’anno.


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Penso di essere stato largo e con il prestito di Caldara ho ipotizzato che 2 milioni di ingaggio li paghi il Venezia. Ora attendiamo anche l’ufficialità di Hauge, ma se sarà prestito con obbligo, non avrà un gran impatto quest’anno.


Hague in prestito con obbligo vuol dire plusvalenza in questo bilancio ed incassare in un'unica rata i 12 milioni. E' meglio che una cessione con incasso a rate. Ogni prestito scade entro il 30 Giugno.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Hague in prestito con obbligo vuol dire plusvalenza in questo bilancio ed incassare in un'unica rata i 12 milioni. E' meglio che una cessione con incasso a rate. Ogni prestito scade entro il 30 Giugno.


Fino a giugno 2022 è in prestito, per cui almeno l’ammortamento rimane a bilancio. E la plusvalenza non si registra fino all’anno prossimo. E l’obbligo di riscatto non è detto per forza che sia pagato in un’unica soluzione. Per questa stagione quindi si risparmia solo il suo ingaggio. Poi a giugno o quando scatterà l’obbligo, si creerà la plusvalenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fino a giugno 2022 è in prestito, per cui almeno l’ammortamento rimane a bilancio. E la plusvalenza non si registra fino all’anno prossimo. E l’obbligo di riscatto non è detto per forza che sia pagato in un’unica soluzione. Per questa stagione quindi si risparmia solo il suo ingaggio. Poi a giugno o quando scatterà l’obbligo, si creerà la plusvalenza.


Ed é per quello che il trequartista arriverà con la stessa formula “di Hauge”.


----------



## _ET_ (9 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Visto che tempo addietro avevo chiesto e mi era rimasta la curiosità, sono riuscito a rimediare in giro tramite una lobby di ragionieri e commercialisti quelle che dovrebbero essere le cifre che spendono le nostre avversarie dirette per ammortamenti e ingaggi:
> 
> juventus 400 circa
> inter 240 circa
> ...


Così,da ignorante per chi sa rispondere.visto il bilancio,i payroll e monte ingaggio.quanto contante si potrebbe investire?fino a quanto si potrebbe alzare il tetto monte ingaggi per rimanere cmq sostenibile?


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fino a giugno 2022 è in prestito, per cui almeno l’ammortamento rimane a bilancio. E la plusvalenza non si registra fino all’anno prossimo. E l’obbligo di riscatto non è detto per forza che sia pagato in un’unica soluzione. Per questa stagione quindi si risparmia solo il suo ingaggio. Poi a giugno o quando scatterà l’obbligo, si creerà la plusvalenza.


L'ammortamento rimane certamente a bilancio, ma la plusvalenza finisce x forza in questo bilancio perché devono riscattarlo entro il 30 giugno (come abbiamo fatto noi con Tomori). Poi si il prestito sia come diritto che come obbligo prevede il pagamento x forza in un'unica rata (come x la clausola di rescissione e sempre come abbiamo fatto noi x Tomori).


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Così,da ignorante per chi sa rispondere.visto il bilancio,i payroll e monte ingaggio.quanto contante si potrebbe investire?fino a quanto si potrebbe alzare il tetto monte ingaggi per rimanere cmq sostenibile?


Difficile dirlo precisamente, ma attualmente siamo a 135 mln circa. Fino a 150 non vedrei grosse problematiche. Vorrebbe dire ad esempio acquistare 2 calciatori da 50 milioni totali in 5 anni con stipendi di 2 milioni netti circa.


mil77 ha scritto:


> L'ammortamento rimane certamente a bilancio, ma la plusvalenza finisce x forza in questo bilancio perché devono riscattarlo entro il 30 giugno (come abbiamo fatto noi con Tomori). Poi si il prestito sia come diritto che come obbligo prevede il pagamento x forza in un'unica rata (come x la clausola di rescissione e sempre come abbiamo fatto noi x Tomori).


Corretto per la plusvalenza, sarebbe in ogni caso in questo esercizio. I prestiti con diritto/obbligo sono una cosa, la clausola di rescissione un’altra. Guarda ad esempio i comunicati ufficiali della Juve quando ha riscattato giocatori in prestito: è scritto chiaramente che il corrispettivo è pagato in più esercizi. Ma questo importa poco o nulla, abbiamo già visto che Elliot la liquidità al Milan non la fa mancare.


----------



## _ET_ (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Difficile dirlo precisamente, ma attualmente siamo a 135 mln circa. Fino a 150 non vedrei grosse problematiche. Vorrebbe dire ad esempio acquistare 2 calciatori da 50 milioni totali in 5 anni con stipendi di 2 milioni netti circa.
> 
> Corretto per la plusvalenza, sarebbe in ogni caso in questo esercizio. I prestiti con diritto/obbligo sono una cosa, la clausola di rescissione un’altra. Guarda ad esempio i comunicati ufficiali della Juve quando ha riscattato giocatori in prestito: è scritto chiaramente che il corrispettivo è pagato in più esercizi. Ma questo importa poco o nulla, abbiamo già visto che Elliot la liquidità al Milan non la fa mancare.


Ok grazie.si potrebbero fare anche 6/7 prestiti e magari avere margine per riscattarne 3 da 30milioni l'uno.più tiriamo,e più c'è possibilità di comprarne di appunto giocatori.secondo me stanno facendo benissimo,è un periodo di crisi mondiale e noi abbiamo margine di investire e siamo in un certo senso costretti ed invogliati da quel che sembra.si può dire che se è così ci potrebbe andare di lusso aspettando il fine mercato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Penso di essere stato largo e con il prestito di Caldara ho ipotizzato che 2 milioni di ingaggio li paghi il Venezia. Ora attendiamo anche l’ufficialità di Hauge, ma se sarà prestito con obbligo, non avrà un gran impatto quest’anno.


Va corretto anche il totale del payroll corrente, mi risulta 134,1 non considerando ancora Hauge


_ET_ ha scritto:


> Così,da ignorante per chi sa rispondere.visto il bilancio,i payroll e monte ingaggio.quanto contante si potrebbe investire?fino a quanto si potrebbe alzare il tetto monte ingaggi per rimanere cmq sostenibile?



In assenza Covid il punto di equilibrio, con la champions, dovrebbe essere introno ai 160-170 nel breve, introno ai 200-220 dopo qualche anno in champions. Intorno ai 300 con lo stadio nuovo.
Con il Covid... non so.

Cosa si può prendere con 30 milioni di spazio salariale? Dall'estero (con decreto crescita) ad esempio 80milioni in cartellini (sono 16 all'anno) e 10 milioni di ingaggi netti (un contratto da 4 netti e 2 da 3 netti)


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.si potrebbero fare anche 6/7 prestiti e magari avere margine per riscattarne 3 da 30milioni l'uno.più tiriamo,e più c'è possibilità di comprarne di appunto giocatori.secondo me stanno facendo benissimo,è un periodo di crisi mondiale e noi abbiamo margine di investire e siamo in un certo senso costretti ed invogliati da quel che sembra.si può dire che se è così ci potrebbe andare di lusso aspettando il fine mercato


Si esatto, immagino che hanno individuato i profili su cui puntare, ma stanno attendendo fine mercato perchè ad ora è fermo il mercato in pratica. Quest’anno più degli altri

Ps: grazie @Zosimo2410 per la correzione del totale!


----------



## _ET_ (9 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Va corretto anche il totale del payroll corrente, mi risulta 134,1 non considerando ancora Hauge
> 
> 
> In assenza Covid il punto di equilibrio, con la champions, dovrebbe essere introno ai 160-170 nel breve, introno ai 200-220 dopo qualche anno in champions. Intorno ai 300 con lo stadio nuovo.
> ...


Grazie mille zosimo.sempre più fiducioso


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.si potrebbero fare anche 6/7 prestiti e magari avere margine per riscattarne 3 da 30milioni l'uno.più tiriamo,e più c'è possibilità di comprarne di appunto giocatori.secondo me stanno facendo benissimo,è un periodo di crisi mondiale e noi abbiamo margine di investire e siamo in un certo senso costretti ed invogliati da quel che sembra.si può dire che se è così ci potrebbe andare di lusso aspettando il fine mercato


Non puoi fare 6/7 prestiti. Arrivi ad avere almeno 30 giocatori e le liste uefa sono da 25


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Difficile dirlo precisamente, ma attualmente siamo a 135 mln circa. Fino a 150 non vedrei grosse problematiche. Vorrebbe dire ad esempio acquistare 2 calciatori da 50 milioni totali in 5 anni con stipendi di 2 milioni netti circa.
> 
> Corretto per la plusvalenza, sarebbe in ogni caso in questo esercizio. I prestiti con diritto/obbligo sono una cosa, la clausola di rescissione un’altra. Guarda ad esempio i comunicati ufficiali della Juve quando ha riscattato giocatori in prestito: è scritto chiaramente che il corrispettivo è pagato in più esercizi. Ma questo importa poco o nulla, abbiamo già visto che Elliot la liquidità al Milan non la fa mancare.


È impossibile riscattare a rate un giocatore, finirebbe il contratto che vale fino al 30 giugno ed il giocatore non sarebbe ancora tuo. Chi lo paga a rate fa scadere il prestito e fa un nuovo contratto di vendita pattuendo sia le nuove rate che il prezzo (come ha fatto il Milan con Tonali) e come non ha potuto fare con Tomori perché il Chelsea ha detto o lo riscatti prima della fine del prestito o il giocatore torna qui ed il Milan ha pagato il 28 giugno. Ed anzi non escludo x nulla che la prima rata di ammortamento del cartellino sia finita nel bilancio appena chiuso


----------



## _ET_ (9 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non puoi fare 6/7 prestiti. Arrivi ad avere almeno 30 giocatori e le liste uefa sono da 25


Dipende anche dalle uscite...pare,almeno si spera un esodo di quelli fuori dal progetto


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Va corretto anche il totale del payroll corrente, mi risulta 134,1 non considerando ancora Hauge
> 
> 
> In assenza Covid il punto di equilibrio, con la champions, dovrebbe essere introno ai 160-170 nel breve, introno ai 200-220 dopo qualche anno in champions. Intorno ai 300 con lo stadio nuovo.
> ...


Se tutto è come ipotizzato nell'ultima parte del tuo intervento è lecito aspettarsi due colpi buoni e uno "in prospettiva" (magari la terza punta). 

80 milioni di cartellini col nostro scouting e la nostra dirigenza ti possono portare a prendere dei bei giocatori.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Dipende anche dalle uscite...pare,almeno si spera un esodo di quelli fuori dal progetto


La speranza è che la dirigenza stia aspettando l'esodo di massa oltre che l'arrivo delle occasioni del mercato di agosto inoltrato. 
Speriamo bene.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Agosto 2021)

Riguardo al payroll bisogna considerare anche i probabili aumenti di stipendio di Kessie, Theo e Kjaer.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È impossibile riscattare a rate un giocatore, finirebbe il contratto che vale fino al 30 giugno ed il giocatore non sarebbe ancora tuo. Chi lo paga a rate fa scadere il prestito e fa un nuovo contratto di vendita pattuendo sia le nuove rate che il prezzo (come ha fatto il Milan con Tonali) e come non ha potuto fare con Tomori perché il Chelsea ha detto o lo riscatti prima della fine del prestito o il giocatore torna qui ed il Milan ha pagato il 28 giugno. Ed anzi non escludo x nulla che la prima rata di ammortamento del cartellino sia finita nel bilancio appena chiuso


Scusa @mil77, sarà il caldo afoso di agosto ma di questo messaggio non ci ho capito molto 
Provo ad esporre nuovamente come dovrebbe funzionare dal mio punto di vista (posso anche essere smentito dai fatti, non pretendo di avere la verità in tasca).

Prendiamo ad esempio un riscatto di un giocatore della Juve, poiché essendo società quotata deve dare comunicato ufficiale con le cifre e modalità. Riporto per McKennie:
“Juventus comunica di aver *esercitato il diritto di opzione per l’acquisizione a titolo definitivo* alle prestazioni sportive del giocatore Weston McKennie, dalla società tedesca FC Gelsenkirchen-Schalke 04 e.V., per un corrispettivo di € 18,5 milioni, *pagabile in tre esercizi”*
Data 3 Marzo 2021

Questo mi pare chiarisca che il diritto di riscatto è esercitabile in qualsiasi data entro il 30/06 della stagione del prestito. E di pari passo, l’obbligo scatta quando si raggiungono le condizioni previste, non a fine giugno.
E come detto in precedenza, il riscatto è dilazionabile senza alcun problema, non deve essere pagato tutto e subito per forza (a differenza della clausola rescissoria, poiché tecnicamente la stessa è esercitata dal giocatore verso la società in cui milita, e non dalla società acquirente).

Spero di aver chiarito come credo funzioni il diritto/obbligo di riscatto e pagamento clausola rescissoria. Ma come detto, potrei essere smentito da altri fatti che non ho preso in considerazione, d’altronde non è esattamente il mio ambito, purtroppo


----------



## Mauricio (9 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Riguardo al payroll bisogna considerare anche i probabili aumenti di stipendio di Kessie, Theo e Kjaer.


Certo, però sarà aggiornato quando saranno ufficiali. Tieni presente però che se ad esempio Kessie venisse corrisposto un netto di 5 milioni netti per 4/5 anni, il costo annuo sostanzialmente non cambierebbe. Per cui non è per forza detto che ad un aumento di stipendio corrisponda un aumento del costo annuo, bisogna verificare caso per caso


----------



## Mauricio (10 Agosto 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Hauge in prestito con obbligo, per cui si risparmia solo 1,3 milioni e nessuna plusvalenza per ora. Direi che ormai da far uscire rimangono Conti (che non è stato convocato per l’ultima amichevole e sembra che sia in arrivo Florenzi) e Castillejo. In entrata dovrebbe arrivare almeno un ottimo trequartista, visto che appunto Florenzi è un jolly e può giocare anche al posto di Saele. Questo è quello che mi attendo io, se sarà di più sarò contento, se meno sarò deluso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Hauge in prestito con obbligo, per cui si risparmia solo 1,3 milioni e nessuna plusvalenza per ora. Direi che ormai da far uscire rimangono Conti (che non è stato convocato per l’ultima amichevole e sembra che sia in arrivo Florenzi) e Castillejo. In entrata dovrebbe arrivare almeno un ottimo trequartista, visto che appunto Florenzi è un jolly e può giocare anche al posto di Saele. Questo è quello che mi attendo io, se sarà di più sarò contento, se meno sarò deluso.



penso che il nome preferito sia sempre Vlasic, trequartista di prospettiva e con età/stipendio nei parametri Milan. Con Florenzi penso anche io che sia chiusa la questione esterno destro per quest'anno ( a meno di una improbabile uscita di Castillejo), anche se servirebbe eccome un giocatore alla Zyech diciamo.
Probabilmente si cerca anche un colpo a centrocampo (Adli del Bordeaux?)


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Scusa @mil77, sarà il caldo afoso di agosto ma di questo messaggio non ci ho capito molto
> Provo ad esporre nuovamente come dovrebbe funzionare dal mio punto di vista (posso anche essere smentito dai fatti, non pretendo di avere la verità in tasca).
> 
> Prendiamo ad esempio un riscatto di un giocatore della Juve, poiché essendo società quotata deve dare comunicato ufficiale con le cifre e modalità. Riporto per McKennie:
> ...


Allora che il riscatto possa essere esercitato in qualsiasi data non c'è alcun dubbio, basta che sia esercitato prima che finisca il contratto ( 30 Giugno - l'Atalanta ha riscattato Romero un anno prima del previsto). Invece non è possibile riscattare a rate un prestito, perchè il contratto di prestito è temporaneo e verrebbe a mancare proprio la base giuridica (il contratto) sul quale verrebbero pagate le rate; il contratto di prestito termina e non esiste più e non c'è un nuovo contratto di compravendita che sancisca il passaggio di proprietà. Il riscatto è la stessa identica cosa della clausola di rescissione, esercitato uno o pagata l'altra cessano immediatamente gli effetti di un contratto in vigore (tra giocatore e società cedente). Il prestito con riscatto è come il leasing o l'affitto con riscatto che si usa adesso; paghi un bene per il tempo pattuito, alla fine del contratto ti è data la possibilità di acquistare il bene (giocatore, auto, casa) pagando il dovuto, se non lo paghi non c'è passaggio di proprietà. Quello che la Juve ha fatto con Mk Kennie (ma che aveva già fatto per dire con la clausola rescissoria di Higuain) è dire al venditore ti pago la cifra stabilita ma a rate; al venditore andava bene, e si è stracciato il contratto di prestito con riscatto facendone uno nuovo di compravendita che prevede il pagamento a rate. Il Milan ha tentato di fare la stessa cosa con il Chelsea per Tomori, ma il Chelsea ha detto no. Il Milan o pagava tutti i 28 milioni subito o il giocatore tornava al Chelsea. Il Milan ha esercitato il riscatto e pagato 28 milioni cash sull'unghia.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora che il riscatto possa essere esercitato in qualsiasi data non c'è alcun dubbio, basta che sia esercitato prima che finisca il contratto ( 30 Giugno - l'Atalanta ha riscattato Romero un anno prima del previsto). Invece non è possibile riscattare a rate un prestito, perchè il contratto di prestito è temporaneo e verrebbe a mancare proprio la base giuridica (il contratto) sul quale verrebbero pagate le rate; il contratto di prestito termina e non esiste più e non c'è un nuovo contratto di compravendita che sancisca il passaggio di proprietà. Il riscatto è la stessa identica cosa della clausola di rescissione, esercitato uno o pagata l'altra cessano immediatamente gli effetti di un contratto in vigore (tra giocatore e società cedente). Il prestito con riscatto è come il leasing o l'affitto con riscatto che si usa adesso; paghi un bene per il tempo pattuito, alla fine del contratto ti è data la possibilità di acquistare il bene (giocatore, auto, casa) pagando il dovuto, se non lo paghi non c'è passaggio di proprietà. Quello che la Juve ha fatto con Mk Kennie (ma che aveva già fatto per dire con la clausola rescissoria di Higuain) è dire al venditore ti pago la cifra stabilita ma a rate; al venditore andava bene, e si è stracciato il contratto di prestito con riscatto facendone uno nuovo di compravendita che prevede il pagamento a rate. Il Milan ha tentato di fare la stessa cosa con il Chelsea per Tomori, ma il Chelsea ha detto no. Il Milan o pagava tutti i 28 milioni subito o il giocatore tornava al Chelsea. Il Milan ha esercitato il riscatto e pagato 28 milioni cash sull'unghia.


Ok chiaro quello che dici ora, e se siamo d’accordo sull’aspetto temporale non lo siamo ancora sulle modalità di pagamento. Quando un comunicato ufficiale parla di “esercizio del diritto di riscatto” dal mio punto di vista vuol dire che il calciatore è stato acquistato a titolo definitivo (ovviamente come dici il contratto di prestito cessa), e di conseguenza si arrivano le tempistiche del pagamento previste a suo tempo, nell’esempio 3 rate. Qualsiasi contratto di prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto incorpora implicitamente una vera e propria compravendita, dove appunto cessa il prestito e si vende il calciatore a titolo definitivo. Porti anche ad esempio l’acquisto in leasing di casa e auto, ma anche lì basta che leggi le clause in piccolo, dove è previsto espressamente che il prezzo di riscatto può essere finanziato, per cui pagato a rate (cosa che conviene ovviamente alla società cedente, così oltre al guadagno sul leasing ha anche quello suo prestito per il riscatto).
Infine, se non erro non ho letto da nessuna parte che il Milan ha pagato il riscatto in un’unica rata, dove hai trovato questa informazione? È stato solo detto che ha esercitato il diritto di riscatto e basta, ma le modalità di pagamento non sono state rese note (poiché il Milan non essendo quotato non è obbligato a rilasciare queste informazioni).


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ok chiaro quello che dici ora, e se siamo d’accordo sull’aspetto temporale non lo siamo ancora sulle modalità di pagamento. Quando un comunicato ufficiale parla di “esercizio del diritto di riscatto” dal mio punto di vista vuol dire che il calciatore è stato acquistato a titolo definitivo (ovviamente come dici il contratto di prestito cessa), e di conseguenza si arrivano le tempistiche del pagamento previste a suo tempo, nell’esempio 3 rate. Qualsiasi contratto di prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto incorpora implicitamente una vera e propria compravendita, dove appunto cessa il prestito e si vende il calciatore a titolo definitivo. Porti anche ad esempio l’acquisto in leasing di casa e auto, ma anche lì basta che leggi le clause in piccolo, dove è previsto espressamente che il prezzo di riscatto può essere finanziato, per cui pagato a rate (cosa che conviene ovviamente alla società cedente, così oltre al guadagno sul leasing ha anche quello suo prestito per il riscatto).
> Infine, se non erro non ho letto da nessuna parte che il Milan ha pagato il riscatto in un’unica rata, dove hai trovato questa informazione? È stato solo detto che ha esercitato il diritto di riscatto e basta, ma le modalità di pagamento non sono state rese note (poiché il Milan non essendo quotato non è obbligato a rilasciare queste informazioni).


Ho provato a spiegare di più non riesco. Il pagamento a rate non è possibile perché manca il contratto di vendita chi dopo un prestito paga a rate un giocatore deve rifirmare un nuovo contratto con la società che vende altrimenti non c'e passaggio di proprietà e quindi formalmente l'opzione di riscatto prevista dal contratto di prestito non è stata esercitata. Per farti capire la juve di higuain non ha pagato la clausola di rescissione. Ha dovuto fare un contratto di compravendita con il napoli di 90 milioni pagabili in due rate, eppure tutti hanno detto che era stata pagata la clausola ed il napoli non poteva fare niente x trattenerlo, cosa non vera. Su Tomori ci sono stati tanti articoli che parlavano della trattativa con il Chelsea x provare a dilazionare il pagamento dei 28 milioni. Trattativa non andata a buon fine. L'esempio del leasing che hai fatto tu è proprio quello che dico io...se fai un finanziamento devi rifirmare un nuovo contratto di finanziamento che prevede il pagamento rateale, quindi deve essere d'accordo anche il venditore, e quindi NON hai riscattato il veicolo ma hai fatto un nuovo contratto.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Agosto 2021)

@mil77 
Penso che abbiamo annoiato abbastanza gli altri utenti, chiudo solo dicendo che forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma in modo diverso.

Non si hanno news di Conti in uscita? Vista la non convocazione pensavo fosse abbastanza imminente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @mil77
> Penso che abbiamo annoiato abbastanza gli altri utenti, chiudo solo dicendo che forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma in modo diverso.
> 
> Non si hanno news di Conti in uscita? Vista la non convocazione pensavo fosse abbastanza imminente


Letto su Twitter che oggi Capozzucca del Cagliari era a Milano per parlare di Pobega e Conti.
Magari l'accordo è: se compri Conti di do anche Pobega in prestito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2021)

Con gli arrivi di Florenzi Bakayoko e Pellegri ormai praticamente sicuri dovremmo tornare intorno ai valori payroll dello scorso anno (145 circa) 

A quel punto diventerebbe praticamente obbligatorio cedere 1/2 dei 4 cessi (Conti Krunic Castillejo Tatarusanu) per poterci muovere con decisione su Adli e sul benedetto trequartista.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con gli arrivi di Florenzi Bakayoko e Pellegri ormai praticamente sicuri dovremmo tornare intorno ai valori payroll dello scorso anno (145 circa)
> 
> A quel punto diventerebbe praticamente obbligatorio cedere 1/2 dei 4 cessi (Conti Krunic Castillejo Tatarusanu) per poterci muovere con decisione su Adli e sul benedetto trequartista.


Qualcuno ipotizzava un payroll a 160 (forse proprio tu se non sbaglio?) alla fine invece si rimarrà credo sui valori attuali. Si cerca una uscita disperata (Conti) per fare entrare un centrocampista in extremis e chiudere il mercato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ipotizzava un payroll a 160 (forse proprio tu se non sbaglio?) alla fine invece si rimarrà credo sui valori attuali. Si cerca una uscita disperata (Conti) per fare entrare un centrocampista in extremis e chiudere il mercato.


Si, pensavo che avremmo chiuso intorno ai 160-170 con gli introiti CL.
Avevo sottovalutato l'opera di ristrutturazione conti di Elliott, probabile che a questo punto si cerchi un equilibrio intorno ai 120-130 (valore odierno meno i vari Caldara Conti Castillejo Krunic) intanto che i ricavi crescono


----------



## Mauricio (22 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con gli arrivi di Florenzi Bakayoko e Pellegri ormai praticamente sicuri dovremmo tornare intorno ai valori payroll dello scorso anno (145 circa)
> 
> A quel punto diventerebbe praticamente obbligatorio cedere 1/2 dei 4 cessi (Conti Krunic Castillejo Tatarusanu) per poterci muovere con decisione su Adli e sul benedetto trequartista.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ipotizzava un payroll a 160 (forse proprio tu se non sbaglio?) alla fine invece si rimarrà credo sui valori attuali. Si cerca una uscita disperata (Conti) per fare entrare un centrocampista in extremis e chiudere il mercato.



AGGIORNAMENTO
Inserito Florenzi, con stipendio circa di 3 milioni netti.

Per il resto vedremo. Se arriva Pellegri (prestito e ingaggio peserebbero 2 milioni circa), Bakayoko (circa 5 milioni di ingaggio, bisogna vedere se prestito gratuito) e Adli (2,5 milioni circa di ammortamento e 1 di stipendio) il payroll arriverebbe a circa 150 milioni.

Dovrebbero uscire Conti e Pobega almeno, e ci sarebbe almeno un risparmio di 5 milioni. Per cui ci si assesterebbe a 145 milioni circa, come l’anno scorso in pratica. Se poi uscisse Castillejo in via definitiva, ci sarebbe spazio per la famosa ala destra, ma non fantastichiamo troppo!


----------



## Mauricio (25 Agosto 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Aggiunto Pellegri in prestito a 0,5 milioni e 1 milione di stipendio (da altre fonti ho letto anche 0,75 milioni, sono stato largo). Si superano di poco i 140 milioni.

Restiamo in attesa delle uscite di Conti, Castillejo e Pobega per chiudere gli ultimi 3 colpi (Bakayoko, Adli e Mister X).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, pensavo che avremmo chiuso intorno ai 160-170 con gli introiti CL.
> Avevo sottovalutato l'opera di ristrutturazione conti di Elliott, probabile che a questo punto si cerchi un equilibrio intorno ai 120-130 (valore odierno meno i vari Caldara Conti Castillejo Krunic) intanto che i ricavi crescono



Io resto convinto che in era post-Covid, al netto di possibili crescite del marchio derivanti da partecipazioni ripetute alla CL, i ricavi dovrebbero assestarsi intorno ai 250-260 milioni che tolti 90-100 milioni di spese generali porta ad un payroll intorno ai 160 milioni.
Evidentemente si é voluto far assorbire parte dei costi Covid al payroll di quest anno e prima di equilibrare il bilancio sui ricavi da CL si vuole avere una partecipazione con continuitá.

Io sono convinto che questo sia l’anno chiave.
Finendo il Covid, smaltendo i contratti residuali dei cuori progetto (Caldara, Conti…) e con la seconda partecipazione alla CL, l’anno prossimo dovremmo avere ampi margini per rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che in era post-Covid, al netto di possibili crescite del marchio derivanti da partecipazioni ripetute alla CL, i ricavi dovrebbero assestarsi intorno ai 250-260 milioni che tolti 90-100 milioni di spese generali porta ad un payroll intorno ai 160 milioni.
> Evidentemente si é voluto far assorbire parte dei costi Covid al payroll di quest anno e prima di equilibrare il bilancio sui ricavi da CL si vuole avere una partecipazione con continuitá.
> 
> Io sono convinto che questo sia l’anno chiave.
> Finendo il Covid, smaltendo i contratti residuali dei cuori progetto (Caldara, Conti…) e con la seconda partecipazione alla CL, l’anno prossimo dovremmo avere ampi margini per rinforzare la squadra.


E se non dovessimo qualificarci?
Ad oggi mi sembriamo più scarsi rispetto alla scorsa stagione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E se non dovessimo qualificarci?
> Ad oggi mi sembriamo più scarsi rispetto alla scorsa stagione



Se non dovessimo qualificarci non avremmo bisogno di correttivi, perderemmo molto dello spazio di crescita, ma i conti sarebbero comunque a posto, questo é anche il motivo delle scelte di quest anno.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che in era post-Covid, al netto di possibili crescite del marchio derivanti da partecipazioni ripetute alla CL, i ricavi dovrebbero assestarsi intorno ai 250-260 milioni che tolti 90-100 milioni di spese generali porta ad un payroll intorno ai 160 milioni.
> Evidentemente si é voluto far assorbire parte dei costi Covid al payroll di quest anno e prima di equilibrare il bilancio sui ricavi da CL si vuole avere una partecipazione con continuitá.
> 
> Io sono convinto che questo sia l’anno chiave.
> Finendo il Covid, smaltendo i contratti residuali dei cuori progetto (Caldara, Conti…) e con la seconda partecipazione alla CL, l’anno prossimo dovremmo avere ampi margini per rinforzare la squadra.


I giocatori fuori progetto ci saranno ogni anno.
E fisiologico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che in era post-Covid, al netto di possibili crescite del marchio derivanti da partecipazioni ripetute alla CL, i ricavi dovrebbero assestarsi intorno ai 250-260 milioni che tolti 90-100 milioni di spese generali porta ad un payroll intorno ai 160 milioni.
> Evidentemente si é voluto far assorbire parte dei costi Covid al payroll di quest anno e prima di equilibrare il bilancio sui ricavi da CL si vuole avere una partecipazione con continuitá.
> 
> Io sono convinto che questo sia l’anno chiave.
> Finendo il Covid, smaltendo i contratti residuali dei cuori progetto (Caldara, Conti…) e con la seconda partecipazione alla CL, l’anno prossimo dovremmo avere ampi margini per rinforzare la squadra.


è la stessa cosa che si diceva lo scorso anno però............
io resto convinto che questi vogliono rientrare al massimo dalle spese prima di venderci.


----------



## Maximo (25 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa che si diceva lo scorso anno però............
> io resto convinto che questi vogliono rientrare al massimo dalle spese prima di venderci.


Poco ma sicuro, e comunque non vogliono ripianare altri debiti.

Per avere un profitto Elliott deve necessariamente vendere a breve.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa che si diceva lo scorso anno però............
> io resto convinto che questi vogliono rientrare al massimo dalle spese prima di venderci.


Che direi vada bene lo stesso no? Con stadio 100% aperto e qualificazione champions fissa penso si arrivi facile a 275 milioni. Con stadio di proprietà e nuovi/rinegoziati sponsor, i 400 poi sarebbero a tiro. Però prima speriamo che chiudano bene questo mercato, e poi sarò curioso di leggere i voti al mercato che darete, visto che penso si aprirà il solito thread dedicato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2021)

Ogni anno dim


Djici ha scritto:


> I giocatori fuori progetto ci saranno ogni anno.
> E fisiologico.



Ogni anno diminuiscono, grazie al prova e acquista a prezzo congruo ormai siamo arrivati a considerare “esuberi” i “buoni cambi” di ieri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Che direi vada bene lo stesso no? Con stadio 100% aperto e qualificazione champions fissa penso si arrivi facile a 275 milioni. Con stadio di proprietà e nuovi/rinegoziati sponsor, i 400 poi sarebbero a tiro. Però prima speriamo che chiudano bene questo mercato, e poi sarò curioso di leggere i voti al mercato che darete, visto che penso si aprirà il solito thread dedicato.


qualificazione fissa è tutto da vedere...... non credo sia così facile.
lo stadio di proprietà...... merita una bella risata. non per te...
vediamo come lo chiudono il mercato. erano partiti alla grande ma purtroppo abbiam problemi che vanno oltre al mercato in se.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualificazione fissa è tutto da vedere...... non credo sia così facile.
> lo stadio di proprietà...... merita una bella risata. non per te...
> vediamo come lo chiudono il mercato. erano partiti alla grande ma purtroppo abbiam problemi che vanno oltre al mercato in se.


No no chiaro che sono una serie di se, più o meno grandi. Per questo ho detto che intanto è importante chiudere bene il mercato, per il resto si vedrà!


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se non dovessimo qualificarci non avremmo bisogno di correttivi, perderemmo molto dello spazio di crescita, ma i conti sarebbero comunque a posto, questo é anche il motivo delle scelte di quest anno.


Bello schifo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Bello schifo.



Nello scenario peggiore abbiamo la squadra di quest anno con pochi ritocchi. Lo scenario peggiore.
Mal che vada miglioriamo, ben che vada miglioriamo tantissimo.

Mi sembra una situazione buona.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nello scenario peggiore abbiamo la squadra di quest anno con pochi ritocchi. Lo scenario peggiore.
> Mal che vada miglioriamo, ben che vada miglioriamo tantissimo.
> 
> Mi sembra una situazione buona.


Aspettiamo il 31, ma già quest’anno abbiamo fatto pochi ritocchi e perso due titolari. Non vedo come si possa considerare buona la situazione, se non per il ragioniere.


----------



## mil77 (26 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa che si diceva lo scorso anno però............
> io resto convinto che questi vogliono rientrare al massimo dalle spese prima di venderci.


Ti rispondo di qua sul decreto crescita a Baka. Viene tassato al 43% solo la metà dello stipendio. Quindi 1,250 che al 43% fa 537mila euro. Il lordo è 3,037. Sul costo del prestito non so se è 500mila euro totale (quindi 250 a atagiobe) o 500 mila euro all'anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo di qua sul decreto crescita a Baka. Viene tassato al 43% solo la metà dello stipendio. Quindi 1,250 che al 43% fa 537mila euro. Il lordo è 3,037. Sul costo del prestito non so se è 500mila euro totale (quindi 250 a atagiobe) o 500 mila euro all'anno


43% x 0,5. poco più del 20%. pochissimo.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 43% x 0,5. poco più del 20%. pochissimo.


Eh si il decreto era fatto x portare i cervelli e le eccellenze in Italia...


----------



## Giofa (27 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh si il decreto era fatto x portare i cervelli e le eccellenze in Italia...


E invece è arrivato Baka 
A parte le battute un aspetto positivo del decreto è che i prestiti son diventati biennali così da non dover rinnovare o cercare nuovi profili ogni anno.
Direi che la base è stata finalmente gettata, per il prossimo anno a parte la grana Kessie direi si potrà ragionare solo in ottica puntellamento squadra senza dover cercare troppi comprimari. Il tutto con dei conti sotto controllo, nel complesso direi bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2021)

Più che la faccenda Castillejo, sono stupefatto che Conti sia ancora qua.
Ad oggi credo sia l'unico vero esubero rimasto in rosa, visto che Castillejo comunque finchè non arriva il benedetto esterno destro potrà trovare un minimo di spazio. 
Ma Conti con 6 mesi via al parma è stato archiviato quando ancora non c'era Florenzi, cosa conta di fare restando qui?
Mandare definitivamente a monte la sua carriera prendendo al massimo un ingaggio alla Salernitana di turno l'anno prossimo dopo una stagione in tribuna?


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Più che la faccenda Castillejo, sono stupefatto che Conti sia ancora qua.
> Ad oggi credo sia l'unico vero esubero rimasto in rosa, visto che Castillejo comunque finchè non arriva il benedetto esterno destro potrà trovare un minimo di spazio.
> Ma Conti con 6 mesi via al parma è stato archiviato quando ancora non c'era Florenzi, cosa conta di fare restando qui?
> Mandare definitivamente a monte la sua carriera prendendo al massimo un ingaggio alla Salernitana di turno l'anno prossimo dopo una stagione in tribuna?


La sua coppa del mondo l'ha vinta beccando il contrattone nel 2017 da noi, 5 anni, non è da tutti, era un calcio diverso adesso nessuno farebbe più sciocchezze del genere, con dirigenti più competenti sarebbe impossibile buttarsi a capofitto su mezzi giocatori del genere e finti talenti come si è rivelato Conti poi, tra l'altro come già scrissi in altri topic, il fatto che si sia sfasciato tutto ripetutamente lo ha tolto dall'imbarazzo di non essere all'altezza nemmeno del Giannino di qualche anno fa, figuriamoci del Milan attuale e lui lo sapeva perfettamente, il rischio coi giocatori italiani è sempre stato questo, ci sono quelli forti, con la testa forte e ci sono quelli che sparano tutto in quei 2-3 anni col pensiero di strappare un grosso contratto, dal momento che arriva il contrattone la carriera più che agli inizi è agli sgoccioli, perché anche volendo il giocatore non sarebbe all'altezza di giocare in c.Italia, figuriamoci in decine di partite stagionali.
La valutazione del profilo, anche dal punto di vista mentale oltre che tecnico, visto che lo prendemmo solo perché in quella stagione fece parecchi gol e pareva un'ira di Dio, è la cosa più importante per non sbagliare nella scelta dei giocatori giovani e con potenziale, la Juve per dire si era fissata sui p0, col nome esotico e non li ha valutati a dovere, adesso si ritrova col cc più scarso tra le prime 6-7 ed è andata a prendere il cc migliore di quella che è arrivata ottava l'anno scorso, è imbarazzante, eh.
Il Milan adesso sta lavorando benissimo, riduce al minimo il rischio di buttare soldi per finti talenti e se li prende li lascia in prestito un anno, dimostrando di puntarci e di rispettare il percorso di crescita di un giovane che da noi avrebbe trovato poco spazio, quello che trovò Brahim l'anno scorso o lo stesso Tonali che quest'anno invece si sono presentati pronti e combattivi.
Possiamo fare lo stesso discorso per Leao, Isma, Kessie (per certi versi, con le dovute differenze di contesto), Krunic, Calabria, Theo, li abbiamo scelti ma li abbiamo anche aspettati, abbiamo aspettato il contesto migliore, il periodo giusto e ha pagato inserendo dei leader veri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La sua coppa del mondo l'ha vinta beccando il contrattone nel 2017 da noi, 5 anni, non è da tutti, era un calcio diverso adesso nessuno farebbe più sciocchezze del genere, con dirigenti più competenti sarebbe impossibile buttarsi a capofitto su mezzi giocatori del genere e finti talenti come si è rivelato Conti poi, tra l'altro come già scrissi in altri topic, il fatto che si sia sfasciato tutto ripetutamente lo ha tolto dall'imbarazzo di non essere all'altezza nemmeno del Giannino di qualche anno fa, figuriamoci del Milan attuale e lui lo sapeva perfettamente, il rischio coi giocatori italiani è sempre stato questo, ci sono quelli forti, con la testa forte e ci sono quelli che sparano tutto in quei 2-3 anni col pensiero di strappare un grosso contratto, dal momento che arriva il contrattone la carriera più che agli inizi è agli sgoccioli, perché anche volendo il giocatore non sarebbe all'altezza di giocare in c.Italia, figuriamoci in decine di partite stagionali.
> La valutazione del profilo, anche dal punto di vista mentale oltre che tecnico, visto che lo prendemmo solo perché in quella stagione fece parecchi gol e pareva un'ira di Dio, è la cosa più importante per non sbagliare nella scelta dei giocatori giovani e con potenziale, la Juve per dire si era fissata sui p0, col nome esotico e non li ha valutati a dovere, adesso si ritrova col cc più scarso tra le prime 6-7 ed è andata a prendere il cc migliore di quella che è arrivata ottava l'anno scorso, è imbarazzante, eh.
> Il Milan adesso sta lavorando benissimo, riduce al minimo il rischio di buttare soldi per finti talenti e se li prende li lascia in prestito un anno, dimostrando di puntarci e di rispettare il percorso di crescita di un giovane che da noi avrebbe trovato poco spazio, quello che trovò Brahim l'anno scorso o lo stesso Tonali che quest'anno invece si sono presentati pronti e combattivi.
> Possiamo fare lo stesso discorso per Leao, Isma, Kessie (per certi versi, con le dovute differenze di contesto), Krunic, Calabria, Theo, li abbiamo scelti ma li abbiamo anche aspettati, abbiamo aspettato il contesto migliore, il periodo giusto e ha pagato inserendo dei leader veri.


Sono d'accordo con il tuo discorso, ma Conti secondo me fu uno dei pochi acquisti sensati dell'anno delle cose formali.
Ricordo benissimo il suo esordio estivo prima della rottura totale, non è che sembrava un'ira di dio, lo era.
Arava la fascia come un trattore. 

Poi chiaro, due infortuni di quella gravità nell'età dell'esplosione ti devastano.
C'è chi torna a buoni livelli come Del Piero Florenzi o Palmieri (ma non ai livelli precedenti), chi sbraca totalmente come Strootman e Conti, chi si vedrà come Zaniolo.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Agosto 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Ho sistemato un po’ il post, aggiungendo sezione prestiti in/out in modo da avere più chiara la situazione temporanea dei calciatori, visto che iniziano ad essere diversi. Aggiunto Bakayoko considerando stipendio con decreto crescita e prestito oneroso da 0,5 milioni annui.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ho sistemato un po’ il post, aggiungendo sezione prestiti in/out in modo da avere più chiara la situazione temporanea dei calciatori, visto che iniziano ad essere diversi. Aggiunto Bakayoko considerando stipendio con decreto crescita e prestito oneroso da 0,5 milioni annui.


Manca il prestito di Diaz se non ho capito male il senso.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Manca il prestito di Diaz se non ho capito male il senso.


Grazie della segnalazione, avevo dimenticato il più importante prestito che abbiamo per 2 anni


----------



## Mauricio (31 Agosto 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO FINE MERCATO ESTIVO 21

Inserito Messias in prestito (2,6 milioni) con diritto. Stipendio ho arrotondato parecchio per fare cifra tonda (0,4 milioni), visto che ho trovato che prendeva 0,2 milioni. Vedremo se tornerà utile, almeno fa numero. I costi sono stabili rispetto allo scorso anno, solo 3 milioni in più. Il valore della squadra vedremo, per i voti del mercato c’è thread apposito!


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO FINE MERCATO ESTIVO 21
> 
> Inserito Messias in prestito (2,6 milioni) con diritto. Stipendio ho arrotondato parecchio per fare cifra tonda (0,4 milioni), visto che ho trovato che prendeva 0,2 milioni. Vedremo se tornerà utile, almeno fa numero. I costi sono stabili rispetto allo scorso anno, solo 3 milioni in più. Il valore della squadra vedremo, per i voti del mercato c’è thread apposito!


Sostanzialmente il payroll è rimasto invariato. Mah, mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più anche considerando eventuali rinnovi, il prossimo anno addio Ibra e Romagnoli dovrebbero comunque livellare questi rinnovi.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente il payroll è rimasto invariato. Mah, mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più anche considerando eventuali rinnovi, il prossimo anno addio Ibra e Romagnoli dovrebbero comunque livellare questi rinnovi.


Spero che aumenti a breve con 3/4 rinnovi.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO FINE MERCATO ESTIVO 21
> 
> Inserito Messias in prestito (2,6 milioni) con diritto. Stipendio ho arrotondato parecchio per fare cifra tonda (0,4 milioni), visto che ho trovato che prendeva 0,2 milioni. Vedremo se tornerà utile, almeno fa numero. I costi sono stabili rispetto allo scorso anno, solo 3 milioni in più. Il valore della squadra vedremo, per i voti del mercato c’è thread apposito!


Se non ho visto male manca il costo di ammortamento del cartellino di Adli che dovrebbe essere 1,6 milioni.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Spero che aumenti a breve con 3/4 rinnovi.


Che cosa snervante. Un blocco per migliorarci, questi hanno dovuto farsi belli a scadenza ovviamente. Quanto potrà aumentare? 10m? Considerando Kessie, Theo e Bennacer.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che cosa snervante. Un blocco per migliorarci, questi hanno dovuto farsi belli a scadenza ovviamente. Quanto potrà aumentare? 10m? Considerando Kessie, Theo e Bennacer.



Peró rinnovando spalmi l’ammortamento su piú anni. Bisogna vedere cosa viene il totale


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente il payroll è rimasto invariato. Mah, mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più anche considerando eventuali rinnovi, il prossimo anno addio Ibra e Romagnoli dovrebbero comunque livellare questi rinnovi.


Non vedo l'effetto champions. 
I grandi sforzi di zio Elliott.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peró rinnovando spalmi l’ammortamento su piú anni. Bisogna vedere cosa viene il totale


Ah capisco, quindi se per esempio Kessie dovesse rinnovare a 6m non sarebbero gli 11m lordi ad essere conteggiati? Quanto sarebbe il costo annuo del giocatore in questo caso? Cioè aggiungi l’investimento diviso per 5 + X anni di contratto?


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2021)

Payroll praticamente invariato. Bisogna ammettere che nessuno se lo aspettava, tutti pensavamo almeno un aumento (155? 160?) dovuto agli introiti della champions. Mi proietto già in avanti, a giugno 2022 usciranno Ibra, Kessie, Romagnoli e Conti cioè 4 dei 6 giocatori più pagati. Totale 38 milioni circa, verranno acquistati 1 difensore, 1 centrocampista e 1 attaccante che però in totale costeranno meno di 38 (30? 25?) quindi ci sarà un'altra bella sforbiciata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'effetto champions.
> I grandi sforzi di zio Elliott.


lo sapevo, lo sapevo, lo sapevo, l'ho scritto 1 miliardo e 300 mila volte che per fare mercato dovevano liberarsi dei raiolaboys perchè altrimenti non avrebbero tirato fuori uno schifoso euro.
o meglio speravo una decina di M ma qui si parla di ZERO!!!

e allora perchè rinnovare a ibra??? incompetenza o volontà di farsi del male da soli? perchè provare fino infondo a rinnovare il cesso99? stesse domande. a parlare dopo son tutti bravi ma a provare a farlo prima e prenderci mica tutti ci riescono.

intanto tomiyasu va all'arsenal per 20+3 e meno di 2M di stipendio annuo. un giocatore del 98, alto quasi 1,90, veloce che fa 4 ruoli della difesa e affidabile come un giapponese. il Son della difesa oserei dire anche se sicuramente non è così forte.
su 5 anni sono circa 7M annui. io esco pazzo se penso a quanto costa romagnoli che è ancora qui a fare il capitano.
cioè rescindendo romagnoli e mandandolo a fare in culo dove voleva, ossia REGALANDOLO, noi ci coprivamo tutto questo giapponese e risparmiavamo pure di acquistare l'inutile bello figo a 5M e rotti.
poi sento parlare di competenza, io esco matto. questi con raiola si sartiscono gli stipendi sicuro come l'oro.
pensa te invece se lo vendevamo per 5M... tutto di guadagnato. ma noi ne vogliamo 20 o niente immagino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah capisco, quindi se per esempio Kessie dovesse rinnovare a 6m non sarebbero gli 11m lordi ad essere conteggiati? Quanto sarebbe il costo annuo del giocatore in questo caso? Cioè aggiungi l’investimento diviso per 5 + X anni di contratto?


sarebbe che il cartellino rimasto da pagare a bilancio invece che per 1 anno lo dividi per gli anni del nuovo contratto.
esempio residuo di kessie è 6,4M? ora kessie costa 6+2xstipendio (10,4)
se rinnova 4 anni a 6M annui kessie costerà 6,4/4 + 2xstipendio nuovo. 1,6+11=12,6 circa.

cioè cambia poco col rinnovo.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se non ho visto male manca il costo di ammortamento del cartellino di Adli che dovrebbe essere 1,6 milioni.


Hai ragione, ho aggiunto solo ammortamento e prestito out di Adli. Il senso non cambia, son sempre meno di 150 milioni di payroll.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2021)

Con un'altra qualificazione champions e la scadenza dei vari Ibrahimovic Romagnoli Conti e si spera la spedizione sulla luna di Castillejo Krunic Duarte (sic!) Caldara Tatarusanu c'è il "rischio" concreto che, pur rinnovando Kessiè, si riesca a fare un gran bel mercato l'anno prossimo trovandosi paradossalmente con un payroll ancora inferiore.
Oramai i "pesi morti" delle precedenti gestioni sono ridotti al minimo, non siamo mai stati così vicini da minimo 15 anni a potare tutti i rami secchi.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah capisco, quindi se per esempio Kessie dovesse rinnovare a 6m non sarebbero gli 11m lordi ad essere conteggiati? Quanto sarebbe il costo annuo del giocatore in questo caso? Cioè aggiungi l’investimento diviso per 5 + X anni di contratto?


No no lo stipendio diventa di 11 milioni lordi di ingaggio. Si abbassa l'ammortamento residuo del cartellino che viene spalmato sugli anni del rinnovo


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Payroll praticamente invariato. Bisogna ammettere che nessuno se lo aspettava, tutti pensavamo almeno un aumento (155? 160?) dovuto agli introiti della champions. Mi proietto già in avanti, a giugno 2022 usciranno Ibra, Kessie, Romagnoli e Conti cioè 4 dei 6 giocatori più pagati. Totale 38 milioni circa, verranno acquistati 1 difensore, 1 centrocampista e 1 attaccante che però in totale costeranno meno di 38 (30? 25?) quindi ci sarà un'altra bella sforbiciata.


Esce anche Caldara


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe che il cartellino rimasto da pagare a bilancio invece che per 1 anno lo dividi per gli anni del nuovo contratto.
> esempio residuo di kessie è 6,4M? ora kessie costa 6+2xstipendio (10,4)
> se rinnova 4 anni a 6M annui kessie costerà 6,4/4 + 2xstipendio nuovo. 1,6+11=12,6 circa.
> 
> cioè cambia poco col rinnovo.


Perfetto. Poi si spera vengano aggiunti, visto che lo spazio c'è, i rinnovi di Theo, Bennacer, Kjaer e forse Romagnoli e il payroll aumenta di circa 10 milioni


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con un'altra qualificazione champions e la scadenza dei vari Ibrahimovic Romagnoli Conti e si spera la spedizione sulla luna di Castillejo Krunic Duarte (sic!) Caldara Tatarusanu c'è il "rischio" concreto che, pur rinnovando Kessiè, si riesca a fare un gran bel mercato l'anno prossimo trovandosi paradossalmente con un payroll ancora inferiore.
> Oramai i "pesi morti" delle precedenti gestioni sono ridotti al minimo, non siamo mai stati così vicini da minimo 15 anni a potare tutti i rami secchi.


Oppure c'è il rischio di prendere un attaccante da 25/30 milioni che non sposta tanto quanto Ibra e un difensore da 15 per sostituire Romagnoli. Poi soldi finiti perché bisogna anche riscattare qualcuno tra Messias, Pellegrini e Florenzi. Per il trequartista e l'esterno destro forte potremmo dover aspettare anche 2 anni, ormai non ne sarei sorpreso


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Poi si spera vengano aggiunti, visto che lo spazio c'è, i rinnovi di Theo, Bennacer, Kjaer e forse Romagnoli e il payroll aumenta di circa 10 milioni


Cioé con tutti questi rinnovi si aumenterebbe solo di 10m? Sembra un pochino anche considerando tutti rinnovi a 3m (e mi tengo stretto  ).


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioé con tutti questi rinnovi si aumenterebbe solo di 10m? Sembra un pochino anche considerando tutti rinnovi a 3m (e mi tengo stretto  ).


Forse anche meno. Theo per es oggi è a bilancio 2,37 stipendio + 4,312 cartellino = 6,682. Se rinnova a 4 netti x 4 anni va a bilancio come stipendio a circa 6,5 milioni (non mi sembra possa usufruire del decreto crescita), ma i 4,3 di cartellino residuo si spalmano sui 4 anni del nuovo contratto e quindi a bilancio va poco più di 1 milione. Quindi il totale sarebbe di poco più di 7,5 milioni (1 milione all'anno in più di ora).


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno. Theo per es oggi è a bilancio 2,37 stipendio + 4,312 cartellino = 6,682. Se rinnova a 4 netti x 4 anni va a bilancio come stipendio a circa 6,5 milioni (non mi sembra possa usufruire del decreto crescita), ma i 4,3 di cartellino residuo si spalmano sui 4 anni del nuovo contratto e quindi a bilancio va poco più di 1 milione. Quindi il totale sarebbe di poco più di 7,5 milioni (1 milioni all'anno in più di ora).


Chiaro 

Quindi si potrebbe dire che dopo i rinnovi (conto per assurdo anche Kessie) si arrivi a 160m, che sarebbero poi liberati dagli esuberi il prossimo anno e ritornare con più o meno lo stesso costo che abbiamo oggi. Plausibile? 

Se si, allora il prossimo anno mi aspetterei di arrivare ai 170/180m, ovviamente qualificandoci in Champions. Si sarebbe raggiunto il famoso pareggio di bilancio e non dovremmo avere problemi (COVID permettendo) ad avere ricavi maggiori di 250m visto che nel 2018 chiudevamo a 230m con EL.

Con il bilancio pulito capiremo molto delle ambizioni che potremo avere, restare sui 150m un'altro anno significherebbe progetto Atalanta, o significherebbe che vogliono recuperare delle perdite coperte in questi 3 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah capisco, quindi se per esempio Kessie dovesse rinnovare a 6m non sarebbero gli 11m lordi ad essere conteggiati? Quanto sarebbe il costo annuo del giocatore in questo caso? Cioè aggiungi l’investimento diviso per 5 + X anni di contratto?



No, l’ingaggio lo carichi tutto, sono i 6,4 milioni di ammortamento che dividi per 5 e diventano 1,3 dopo il rinnovo.

Ad esempio Kessie adesso costa 4,1 di ingaggio e 6,4 di ammortamento =10,5

Se rinnovasse a 5 netti = 9,2 lordi costerebbe 9,2 + 1,3= 10,5

Esattamente come adesso.

Se rinnovasse a meno costerebbe meno di adesso, se rinnovasse sopra i 5 costerebbe leggermente di piú.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, l’ingaggio lo carichi tutto, sono i 6,4 milioni di ammortamento che dividi per 5 e diventano 1,3 dopo il rinnovo.
> 
> Ad esempio Kessie adesso costa 4,1 di ingaggio e 6,4 di ammortamento =10,5
> 
> ...


Comuque immagino che tutti questi calcoli non tengano conto delle salate commissioni, chissà quanto verrà a costare se decidesse di rinnovare...


----------



## Mauricio (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comuque immagino che tutti questi calcoli non tengano conto delle salate commissioni, chissà quanto verrà a costare se decidesse di rinnovare...


Certo vanno considerate (e quindi ammortizzate) anche quelle. Nel bilancio sono riportate, per cui saranno pubbliche e capiremo quanto incideranno ad ogni ottobre (mese in cui viene pubblicato il bilancio).


----------



## uolfetto (1 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Esce anche Caldara


No, Caldara scade 2023 altrimenti adesso non sarebbe in prestito. E l'anno prossimo ci rimarrà sul groppone 100% per il suo ultimo anno. Quindi ribadisco: Ibra, Kessie, Romagnoli e Conti cioè 4 dei 6 giocatori più pagati. Totale 38 milioni circa. Prenderemo 1 per ruolo spendendo 25/30.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre @Zosimo2410 e comincio subito:
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 31/08/21
> 
> ...


Leggo un errore, lo stipendio di Ibra non è di 7 netti ( 10,15 lordi ). 
i 7 sono al raggiungimento di determinati obbiettivi e quali non è dato sapere. Sarà un 5+2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno. Theo per es oggi è a bilancio 2,37 stipendio + 4,312 cartellino = 6,682. Se rinnova a 4 netti x 4 anni va a bilancio come stipendio a circa 6,5 milioni (non mi sembra possa usufruire del decreto crescita), ma i 4,3 di cartellino residuo si spalmano sui 4 anni del nuovo contratto e quindi a bilancio va poco più di 1 milione. Quindi il totale sarebbe di poco più di 7,5 milioni (1 milione all'anno in più di ora).


ferma...

4 netti non penso siano solo 6,5 lordi. semmai 7,5...
4,3 di cartellino sono annui, ad oggi ha ancora 3 anni quindi rinnovando oggi devi fare 4,3x3/gli anni che rinnova. poco più di 3M ai quali sommi i 7,5 di stipendio. 
totale 10,5


----------



## Mauricio (4 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leggo un errore, lo stipendio di Ibra non è di 7 netti ( 10,15 lordi ).
> i 7 sono al raggiungimento di determinati obbiettivi e quali non è dato sapere. Sarà un 5+2.


Corretto quello che dici, però non avendo info su come è strutturato il contratto, abbiamo a disposizione solo il massimo raggiungibile. Se gioca la metà delle partite mi aspetto che prenda 4 milioni scarsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chiaro
> 
> Quindi si potrebbe dire che dopo i rinnovi (conto per assurdo anche Kessie) si arrivi a 160m, che sarebbero poi liberati dagli esuberi il prossimo anno e ritornare con più o meno lo stesso costo che abbiamo oggi. Plausibile?
> 
> ...


è così. non illudetevi.
e quando avranno recuperato le perdite vorranno andare in positivo.
finchè reggono questi non abbiamo futuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Certo vanno considerate (e quindi ammortizzate) anche quelle. Nel bilancio sono riportate, per cui saranno pubbliche e capiremo quanto incideranno ad ogni ottobre (mese in cui viene pubblicato il bilancio).


sicuro vadanno ammortizzate? perchè sono riportate tutte insieme quindi come fai ad ammortizzarle se non sai a quale cartellino appartengono?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Corretto quello che dici, però non avendo info su come è strutturato il contratto, abbiamo a disposizione solo il massimo raggiungibile. Se gioca la metà delle partite mi aspetto che prenda 4 milioni scarsi.


tranquillo, gli obiettivi saranno cavolate tanto per far vedere che non regaliamo nulla. 
poi non è possibile che da noi non si sa mai niente, sembra tutto un mistero tipo le condizioni di marione.


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Rispetto allo scorso anno solo con addio turca/giggio/ riscatto tonali (che con riscatto peserà solo 7.35) risparmiamo poco meno di 27M di payroll..
> 
> Praticamente ci prendi Maignan + 3 giocatori da 20M con 3M di stipendio lordo per 5 anni(trequartista/ala dx/ac)
> 
> Vendi romagnoli e paghi tomori. E a quel punto se riesci a fare altre uscite prendi un DC per far rifiatare kjaer


Romagnoli è invendibile. Ricorda che è della scuderia del suino.


----------



## Djici (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ferma...
> 
> 4 netti non penso siano solo 6,5 lordi. semmai 7,5...
> 4,3 di cartellino sono annui, ad oggi ha ancora 3 anni quindi rinnovando oggi devi fare 4,3x3/gli anni che rinnova. poco più di 3M ai quali sommi i 7,5 di stipendio.
> totale 10,5


Esatto. Non e il costo a l'anno che e diviso per il numero di anni del nuovo contratto ma il residuo a bilancio che deve essere diviso dal numero di anni.


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ferma...
> 
> 4 netti non penso siano solo 6,5 lordi. semmai 7,5...
> 4,3 di cartellino sono annui, ad oggi ha ancora 3 anni quindi rinnovando oggi devi fare 4,3x3/gli anni che rinnova. poco più di 3M ai quali sommi i 7,5 di stipendio.
> totale 10,5


Sul cartellino hai ragione. Sullo stipendio, se non sbaglio, è tassato al 43% più qualche addizionale. Se è così non arriva a 7.5 lordi


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sul cartellino hai ragione. Sullo stipendio, se non sbaglio, è tassato al 43% più qualche addizionale. Se è così non arriva a 7.5 lordi


bah di solito son quasi il doppio..... ma non saprei.


----------



## darden (5 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è invendibile. Ricorda che è della scuderia del suino.


Era una speranza di Maggio, comunque mi pare che il suo procuratore in Italia non è Raiola.. in ogni caso può andare via a zero basta che vada


----------



## Mauricio (5 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicuro vadanno ammortizzate? perchè sono riportate tutte insieme quindi come fai ad ammortizzarle se non sai a quale cartellino appartengono?
> 
> 
> tranquillo, gli obiettivi saranno cavolate tanto per far vedere che non regaliamo nulla.
> poi non è possibile che da noi non si sa mai niente, sembra tutto un mistero tipo le condizioni di marione.


Per le spese degli agenti, nel bilancio c’è la tabella riepilogativa dei costi, ammortamenti, ecc per singolo calciatore. L’ultima colonna è quella degli agenti. Non so se ricordi il clamore per gli 8 milioni di Rodrigo Ely a Raiola, oppure i 3 al procuratore di Reina. Ma erano riportate, ed essendo spese legate all’acquisto del calciatore, vengono ammortizzate.

Per la seconda parte invece, non essendo società quotata non sono obbligati a rivelare i dettagli degli accordi, per cui non si conosco mai con precisione il costo di acquisto dei giocatori e i loro stipendi (a dire il vero nemmeno questi ultimi sono pubblici per le società quotate).


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per le spese degli agenti, nel bilancio c’è la tabella riepilogativa dei costi, ammortamenti, ecc per singolo calciatore. L’ultima colonna è quella degli agenti. Non so se ricordi il clamore per gli 8 milioni di Rodrigo Ely a Raiola, oppure i 3 al procuratore di Reina. Ma erano riportate, ed essendo spese legate all’acquisto del calciatore, vengono ammortizzate.
> 
> Per la seconda parte invece, non essendo società quotata non sono obbligati a rivelare i dettagli degli accordi, per cui non si conosco mai con precisione il costo di acquisto dei giocatori e i loro stipendi (a dire il vero nemmeno questi ultimi sono pubblici per le società quotate).


ero rimasto che c'era un cumulativo. bene. ci sai dire gli ultimi anni a chi sono state sborsate le tangenti e per chi?

non essere obbligati non significa che non va fatto. lo fanno tutti, tranne noi. per me è fare ii fenomeni... poi non lamentiamoci se la stampa ci tratta male.
e poi è un maltrattare i tifosi interessati, come se non contassero niente.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ero rimasto che c'era un cumulativo. bene. ci sai dire gli ultimi anni a chi sono state sborsate le tangenti e per chi?
> 
> non essere obbligati non significa che non va fatto. lo fanno tutti, tranne noi. per me è fare ii fenomeni... poi non lamentiamoci se la stampa ci tratta male.
> e poi è un maltrattare i tifosi interessati, come se non contassero niente.


Sull’ultima parte concordo. Purtroppo però possono non essere chiari legalmente, non hanno obblighi esterni.

Per le commissioni basta andare sul sito ac Milan, e nella sezione bilancio a pag 170 c’è il prospetto che dicevo. Non ci sono cifre degne di nota ormai, se non 970 mila euro all’agente di Caldara, 960 mila all’agente di Bennacer e dulcis in fundo, 2,2 milioni all’agente di Paquetà.

Ps: sono residui queste commissioni, come dicevo sono ammortizzate. Infatti nel bilancio precedente Paquetà aveva 2,9 milioni a tale voce. Ormai il totale delle commissioni sono circa 7 milioni, la metà di quelle del bilancio precedente. Tra un paio di mesi vedremo la situazione aggiornata al 30/6/21.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2021)

chi mi spiega perchè kjaer e ibra non sono nel bilancio 2019-2020? sono arrivati a gennaio 2020.
e perchè gente che viene dalla primavera ha un piccolo ammortamento? tipo il 99 ci è costato più di 1M.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi mi spiega perchè kjaer e ibra non sono nel bilancio 2019-2020? sono arrivati a gennaio 2020.
> e perchè gente che viene dalla primavera ha un piccolo ammortamento? tipo il 99 ci è costato più di 1M.


Guardato al volo il bilancio. Ibra e Kjaer non ci sono perché il loro cartellino non è stato pagato e quindi non hanno il costo di ammortamento dello stesso. Su donnarumma non so


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Guardato al volo il bilancio. Ibra e Kjaer non ci sono perché il loro cartellino non è stato pagato e quindi non hanno il costo di ammortamento dello stesso. Su donnarumma non so


eh ma le commissioni così non figurano.
mah, se i bilanci fossero un po' più semplici non farebbero così tanti falsi in bilancio


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh ma le commissioni così non figurano.
> mah, se i bilanci fossero un po' più semplici non farebbero così tanti falsi in bilancio


Se i due giocatori non sono a bilancio vuol dire che non hanno costi di ammortamento e neanche commissioni. Altrimenti devono essere a bilancio


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se i due giocatori non sono a bilancio vuol dire che non hanno costi di ammortamento e neanche commissioni. Altrimenti devono essere a bilancio


o sono infognati in qualche altra tabella o voce. non lo so.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> o sono infognati in qualche altra tabella o voce. non lo so.


No avrebbero dovuto inserirle come per gli altri giocatori. L'unica altra possibilità è che le abbiano pagate in nero e quindi non risultino da nessuna parte (direi improbabile).


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No avrebbero dovuto inserirle come per gli altri giocatori. L'unica altra possibilità è che le abbiano pagate in nero e quindi non risultino da nessuna parte (direi improbabile).


nel senso che magari non le considerano commissioni ma altre spese per qualche cavillo burocratico, ma può esser come dici te.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi riprendendo i vostri calcoli, cerco un pò di positività dopo le varie attenzioni mediatiche sul "perdere a zero i giocatori". Il prossimo anno con le partenze di KEssie, Ibra, Romanga e Conti in scadenza dovremmo avere circa 40 milioni in più di budget annuale per i nuovi acquisti (50 milioni se piazziamo anche caldara), praticamente tutti i più "cari" della rosa. Veramente un bel gruzzoletto, anche perchè di questi 5, 3 sono praticamente inutili. 

Kessie -> 4,07 + 6,4 = *10,47*
Ibrahimovic -> 10,15 + 0 = *10,15*
Caldara -> 2,06 + 7,262 =* 9,322*
Romagnoli -> 6,475 + 2,525 = *9*
Conti -> 3,7 + 4,84 = *8,54*


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi riprendendo i vostri calcoli, cerco un pò di positività dopo le varie attenzioni mediatiche sul "perdere a zero i giocatori". Il prossimo anno con le partenze di KEssie, Ibra, Romanga e Conti in scadenza dovremmo avere circa 40 milioni in più di budget annuale per i nuovi acquisti (50 milioni se piazziamo anche caldara), praticamente tutti i più "cari" della rosa. Veramente un bel gruzzoletto, anche perchè di questi 5, 3 sono praticamente inutili.
> 
> Kessie -> 4,07 + 6,4 = *10,47*
> Ibrahimovic -> 10,15 + 0 = *10,15*
> ...


anche 4 direi, ibra non vede il campo da novembre in pratica, tra un po' fa 1 anno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Settembre 2021)

Azzardo una previsione per fine anno (cercando di essere il meno "sognatore" possibile)

- Qualificazione CL (no scudetto)
- Terzi ai gironi CL, EL
- Quarti/semifinali EL
- Semifinali/finali CI

Con una stagione del genere AMPIAMENTE alla portata, cosa ci mancherebbe per lo step scudetto successivo?

Ipotizzando ragionevoli certezze (e ovviamente bypassando il mercato di gennaio in cui di solito non ci muoviamo granchè):

Cessioni:

- Hauge riscattato
- Duarte riscattato (residuo a 4 milioni e spiccioli, potremo ridarlo via in prestito con obbligo a 2 milioni senza particolari problemi visto che in turchia è titolare)
- Conti scaduto
- Grossa incognita sul futuro di Romagnoli e Kessiè, supponiamo spariscano entrambi
- Colombo ancora un anno in prestito (o tornato alla base come terza punta se non si riscatta Kessiè)
- Ibra ritirato

Acquisti:

- Riscatto Pellegri
- Riscatto Florenzi
- Riscatto Messias
- Diaz e Baka in prestito per un altro anno
- Arrivo di Adli
- Ritorno alla base di Pobega e Caldara

Partiremmo da questa situazione, con la rosa di quest'anno con Pobega - Adli in più (Caldara non lo conto, è fuori rosa) e Romagnoli-Kessiè-Ibra in meno (Conti non lo conto, è fuori rosa).

A questo punto:

L'arrivo di Pobega e Adli spingerebbe di fatto fuori rosa Krunic (scadenza 2024), che andrebbe ad unirsi al tris di cessi Castillejo Caldara Tatarusanu (tutti e 3 scadenza 2023).

Ipotizzando di liberarci in qualche modo di questi 4 (unico monetizzabile probabilmente Krunic, Castillejo dipende se a Gennaio riusciamo a spedirlo da qualche parte in prestito con diritto e si mette in luce, Caldara serve faccia una stagione di livello in laguna e soprattutto non si infortuni, Tatarusanu non vale niente), le lacune da riempire sarebbero:

- Esterno destro titolare di livello (soprattutto nel caso si scelga di non riscattare Messias), che ci permetterebbe di mettere stabile Florenzi dietro Calabria e come "jolly" (40 milioni?)
- Attaccante giovane e forte che possa integrarsi bene con Giroud e sostituirlo in titolarità presto (30 milioni?)
- Difensore affidabile giovane che possa sostituire Romagnoli ed un domani sostituirsi a Kjaer o comunque far sudare il posto ad un Gabbia che si spera sia cresciuto, senza dimenticare Kalulu (20 milioni?)
- Un centrocampista di livello e muscolare giovane che possa sostituire il partente Kessiè, e completare il centrocampo con Bennacer e Tonali, come terzo titolare (uno alla Kamara per intenderci) (20 milioni?)
- Secondo portiere degno che mandi il rumeno a fare quello che può fare meglio, ovvero il terzo che non gioca mai (0, basta uno svincolato di serie A con esperienza e affidabile)

Il famoso Trequartista titolare dipende da che stagione fa Diaz e come consideriamo Adli e magari Pobega, che entrambi sono a rischio esplosione quest'anno: potrebbe non servire (ed eventualmente potremmo pensare ad un bel colpo nell'estate 2023 qualora Diaz non restasse: se si ragiona in termini di riserva e Maldini non dovesse dare garanzie, basterebbero una decina di milioni per un colpo stile Saelemakers)

In pratica già ora, senza considerare minimamente il mercato di Gennaio e considerando il worst case scenario degli addii simultanei a zero di Romagnoli e Kessiè e il ritiro di Ibra senza eventuali esplosioni di giocatori ora poco considerati (Maldini? Leao? Tonali?) ci troveremmo a dover sostituire solo 5/6 pedine (di cui 2/3 titolari).

A livello di rinnovi avremmo in scadenza solo Giroud ( che avrà 36 anni e potrà tranquillamente andare via, con la nuova punta giovane post ibra che potrebbe sostituirlo) e le questioni Diaz-Bakayoko da concordare per fine 2022/2023.

A livello di Payroll (parte succosa), liberiamo circa 42 milioni puliti (quasi tutti dal poker Conti Ibra Kessiè Romagnoli), senza contare lo spazio liberabile da Caldara e Casillejo (che anche se dovessero restare libererebbero comunque circa 10 milioni di ammortamento, con altri 10 che sparirebbero se ce ne liberassimo).
Quindi saremmo circa sui 80-90 milioni circa di payroll con un bilancio in netta ripresa visto il ritorno dei tifosi e gli introiti CL.

Tutta sta pappardella per dire che già in questo momento siamo in un *OTTIMA *posizione per il prossimo anno con ampi margini di manovra, anche se dovessimo perdere Ibra Romagnoli e Kessiè.
Tra riscatti e quei 5/6 slot da riempire che ho citato, ci sarebbero tranquillamente le disponibilità per un mercato da circa 120 milioni per avere un payroll INFERIORE ai livelli odierni e svecchiare notevolmente la rosa.

Se ci muoviamo bene, abbiamo davvero un ciclo entusiasmante alla portata.
E il merito di questa situazione rosea (pur considerando il peggiore degli scenari possibili al momento con l'addio di 3 pedine fondamentali) è tutto dell'oculatezza della dirigenza, tanto vituperata.

Qualora non centrassimo la CL, la situazione sarebbe comunque ampiamente sostenibile con la sola EL (ma forse dovremmo rimandare alcuni interventi al 2023).

Che ne pensate?


----------



## uolfetto (13 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi riprendendo i vostri calcoli, cerco un pò di positività dopo le varie attenzioni mediatiche sul "perdere a zero i giocatori". Il prossimo anno con le partenze di KEssie, Ibra, Romanga e Conti in scadenza dovremmo avere circa 40 milioni in più di budget annuale per i nuovi acquisti (50 milioni se piazziamo anche caldara), praticamente tutti i più "cari" della rosa. Veramente un bel gruzzoletto, anche perchè di questi 5, 3 sono praticamente inutili.
> 
> Kessie -> 4,07 + 6,4 = *10,47*
> Ibrahimovic -> 10,15 + 0 = *10,15*
> ...


Se non sbaglio avevo scritto una cosa quasi identica qualche pagina addietro. Quasi perchè di Caldara sarà impossibile sbarazzarsene a quei costi (stessa situazione di Conti adesso) salvo miracoli tipo qualche clausola di obbligo in caso di salvezza del Venezia che non conosciamo. Usciranno quindi gli altri 4 e arriveranno tre grossi giocatori, uno per reparto. Provabilmente a un costo complessivo un po' inferiore a quello dei 4 che escono di modo da fare anche le altre operazioni secondarie e rimanere assestato sullo stesso livello di spesa complessiva.


----------



## Maximo (13 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Azzardo una previsione per fine anno (cercando di essere il meno "sognatore" possibile)
> 
> - Qualificazione CL (no scudetto)
> - Terzi ai gironi CL, EL
> ...


Analisi secondo me ineccepibile.
Ed in tutto questo dobbiamo ricordare che la rosa attuale è stata costruita da Maldini-Massara-Moncada, nell'arco di due anni, un tempo veramente ridotto, pensiamo ai vari:
Maignan
Tomori
Kijar
T. Hernandez
Tonali 
Bennacer
Salemekers
Diaz
Ibra
Giroud
Leao
Rebic

E senza citare le riserve. Insomma è stato fatto un lavoro impressionante, che sta dando i suoi frutti.
Se riuscissimo a qualificarci per la Champions League per i prossimi due anni di fila e magari passare il gironone, avremmo sicuramente un fatturato che ci permetterebbe di costruire una rosa molto competitiva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

stavo facendo una considerazione in questo noioso lunedì sera a casa senza calcio. Il prossimo anno, assumendo budget invariato, avremo margini di manovra mostruosi considerando le scadenze; 
- Kessiè 10,5 milioni 
- Ibra 10 milioni
- Romagnoli 9 milioni 
- Conti 9 milioni 
- Florenzi 6 milioni 
- Messias 3 milioni 
in caso di cessione: 
- Caldara 9 milioni (improbabile)
- Casti 7 milioni (quasi sicura)

sono 47,5 milioni annui sicuri (assumo i non riscatti di Florenzi e Messias)+ 16 potenziali per un totale di 63,5 milioni. Stiamo parlando di quasi il 33% sicuro e 45% potenziale del nostro monte ingaggi/stipendi a disposizione con la perdita di 1 solo titolare (kessiè). Possiamo fare grandissimi cose, ma vanno fatte bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stavo facendo una considerazione in questo noioso lunedì sera a casa senza calcio. Il prossimo anno, assumendo budget invariato, avremo margini di manovra mostruosi considerando le scadenze;
> - Kessiè 10,5 milioni
> - Ibra 10 milioni
> - Romagnoli 9 milioni
> ...


possiamo raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> possiamo raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio!!


Tutti in piazza!


----------



## Mauricio (12 Ottobre 2021)

A parte le battute, @Andrea Red&Black hai ragione.

Conti e Romagnoli liberano circa 17 milioni annui in difesa. Con questo budget è necessario acquistare un terzo centrale che possa essere un quasi titolare. Maldini saprà pescare bene. Se per grazia divina rinovassero a Kjaer e Theo, direi che i 17 milioni sarebbero sufficienti per fare tutto.

A centrocampo si liberano 10 milioni da Kessie: si parla tanto di questo Kamara in scadenza con il Marsiglia. Guadagna 2,5 milioni lordi, un raddoppio di stipendio si spera possa bastare. I 5 milioni rimasti, almeno in parte, si potrebbero usare per un altro rinnovo, quello di Bennacer.

In attacco Ibra libererà altri 10 milioni annui. Rispedendo a casa Pellegri se non si rivelasse buono, si potrebbe tentare la scommessa Lucca tanto di moda ora. Costo annuo di 3/4 milioni (10 milioni cartellino + 500mila / 1 milione netto di ingaggio). E come altro titolare con Giroud, ci sarebbe Belotti a zero: magari uno stipendio di 3,5/4 milioni netti potrebbe bastare.

Senza contare che se salutasse Castillejo e non venissero riscattati Messias e Florenzi, ci sarebbe un budget da oltre 15 milioni annui per l’ala destra.

Per farla molto breve, si potrà fare un mercato a saldo zero, ma finalmente si potrebbero colmare le lacune della rosa ed essere competitivi anche con le riserve.


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte le battute, @Andrea Red&Black hai ragione.
> 
> Conti e Romagnoli liberano circa 17 milioni annui in difesa. Con questo budget è necessario acquistare un terzo centrale che possa essere un quasi titolare. Maldini saprà pescare bene. Se per grazia divina rinovassero a Kjaer e Theo, direi che i 17 milioni sarebbero sufficienti per fare tutto.
> 
> ...


C'è già Adli per l'anno prossimo e probabilmente prenderemo Faivre, spero comunque che Florenzi venga riscattato.
È comunque un giocatore che quando sta bene il suo lo fa ed è italiano.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stavo facendo una considerazione in questo noioso lunedì sera a casa senza calcio. Il prossimo anno, assumendo budget invariato, avremo margini di manovra mostruosi considerando le scadenze;
> - Kessiè 10,5 milioni
> - Ibra 10 milioni
> - Romagnoli 9 milioni
> ...


Assolutamente cosi.

Ma ormai non siamo più al punto dove dobbiamo fare gli upgrade di Taiwo o Emanuelson.

Siamo al punto dove comunque ci servono giocatori che costano qualcosa, spero non abbiano intenzione di vivere perpetuamente di scommesse, perchè il finale altrimenti è già scritto e lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte le battute, @Andrea Red&Black hai ragione.
> 
> Conti e Romagnoli liberano circa 17 milioni annui in difesa. Con questo budget è necessario acquistare un terzo centrale che possa essere un quasi titolare. Maldini saprà pescare bene. Se per grazia divina rinovassero a Kjaer e Theo, direi che i 17 milioni sarebbero sufficienti per fare tutto.
> 
> ...


stavo scherzando ma mica poi tanto. 
non penserete che per il 2022/2023 elliot abbia intenzione di aggiungere un euro spero vero? già il prossimo anno saremo vicini allo zero e per me sarà l'ultima volta che metteranno un centesimo.
poi iniziano i rinnovi del nuovo ciclo e qui arriveranno i problemi.
da ora in poi non si prende più gente per migliorare i ricardo rodriguez e se si sbaglia "eh ma tanto è costato niente".... d'ora in poi cambia tutto non puoi più sbagliare e inizieranno a girare i contratti e i cartellini grossi.
oppure rimani come la lazio.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stavo scherzando ma mica poi tanto.
> non penserete che per il 2022/2023 elliot abbia intenzione di aggiungere un euro spero vero? già il prossimo anno saremo vicini allo zero e per me sarà l'ultima volta che metteranno un centesimo.
> poi iniziano i rinnovi del nuovo ciclo e qui arriveranno i problemi.
> da ora in poi non si prende più gente per migliorare i ricardo rodriguez e se si sbaglia "eh ma tanto è costato niente".... d'ora in poi cambia tutto non puoi più sbagliare e inizieranno a girare i contratti e i cartellini grossi.
> oppure rimani come la lazio.


Come ho sommariamente riportato, si potrebbe fare un mercato decente senza che i costi aumentino, anzi potrebbero anche leggermente diminuire. 
Quello che poi dici é vero, Elliot avrebbe risanato i conti con una rosa decente e uno stadio, si spera, in costruzione. Quale sarebbe quindi il passo successivo di un fondo d’investimento? Monetizzare


----------



## Mauricio (16 Ottobre 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Non avrei mai creduto di dover aggiornare questa discussione a metà ottobre, ma ho inserito il rinnovo di Saelemakers (raddoppio ingaggio e qualcosa meno di ammortamento, alla fine costa 1,1 milioni in più all’anno circa) e l’acquisto di Mirante, ipotizzando il milione netto che prendeva a Roma.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Novembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Non avrei mai creduto di dover aggiornare questa discussione a metà ottobre, ma ho inserito il rinnovo di Saelemakers (raddoppio ingaggio e qualcosa meno di ammortamento, alla fine costa 1,1 milioni in più all’anno circa) e l’acquisto di Mirante, ipotizzando il milione netto che prendeva a Roma.


In realtà le cifre sarebbero da correggere un po' al rialzo (probabilmente anche quelle degli anni passati) perchè ormai pare acclarato che Romagnoli avesse un contratto "a salire" ben più sostanzioso della cifra indicata. In questo ultimo anno di contratto si parla di 5+bonus.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi (ri)prendo l'onere e l'onore di continuare la tradizione del mercato, questa volta per la sessione estiva, preludio della stagione in Champions. Ringrazio come sempre @Zosimo2410 e comincio subito:
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 16/10/21
> 
> ...


A me alcuni di questi ingaggi non tornano molto.

Sei sicuro siano tutti al lordo?

Anche l'ammortamento di Tonali mi sembra strano.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stavo facendo una considerazione in questo noioso lunedì sera a casa senza calcio. Il prossimo anno, assumendo budget invariato, avremo margini di manovra mostruosi considerando le scadenze;
> - Kessiè 10,5 milioni
> - Ibra 10 milioni
> - Romagnoli 9 milioni
> ...


Si pero servono per prendere almeno 5/6 giocatori, considerando tutte codeste cessioni.
E' una bella cifra ma non pensare che sia tanto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si pero servono per prendere almeno 5/6 giocatori, considerando tutte codeste cessioni.
> E' una bella cifra ma non pensare che sia tanto.



sì però il margine di manovra è il più alto di ogni altra sessione di mercato che io ricordi. L'anno scorso avevamo poche scadenze (calha, donnarumma) che erano addirittura due titolari e due riscatti pesanti come Tomori e Tonali. Abbiamo molta flessibilità, certo non arriverà il giocatore da 50 milioni con 6 di ingaggio, anche perchè ci sono rinnovi da fare, ma c'è spazio per un bel mix di giovani promettenti e non di Ballo Tourè di turno.


----------



## koti (11 Novembre 2021)

Perdendo Kessie e Romagnoli avremo pochissimi giocatori formati in Italia (importanti per le liste), quindi non da escludere la permanenza di Florenzi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Perdendo Kessie e Romagnoli avremo pochissimi giocatori formati in Italia (importanti per le liste), quindi non da escludere la permanenza di Florenzi.



potrebbero rientrare in rosa anche Pobega e Colombo


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì però il margine di manovra è il più alto di ogni altra sessione di mercato che io ricordi. L'anno scorso avevamo poche scadenze (calha, donnarumma) che erano addirittura due titolari e due riscatti pesanti come Tomori e Tonali. Abbiamo molta flessibilità, certo non arriverà il giocatore da 50 milioni con 6 di ingaggio, anche perchè ci sono rinnovi da fare, ma c'è spazio per un bel mix di giovani promettenti e non di Ballo Tourè di turno.


Come hai scritto anche tu, una buona parte servirà per i rinnovi e aumentare il monte ingaggi. 
Vedrai che alla fine del giro dei rinnovi l'aumento del monte ingaggi sarà enorme, visto che stiamo come minimo raddoppiandoli tutti.

Quindi non rimarrà molto per prendere 5/6 giocatori.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Novembre 2021)

@uolfetto @Lineker10 
Ragazzi i conti ovviamente sono fatti sulla base di quanto trapela, al massimo aggiustati con altre previsioni. Se uscisse il bilancio del 2021, si potrebbe prendere e tentare una sorta di quadratura. 
Appena sarà disponibile ci darò un’occhiata per vedere se si riesce ad avere dati più precisi.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @uolfetto @Lineker10
> Ragazzi i conti ovviamente sono fatti sulla base di quanto trapela, al massimo aggiustati con altre previsioni. Se uscisse il bilancio del 2021, si potrebbe prendere e tentare una sorta di quadratura.
> Appena sarà disponibile ci darò un’occhiata per vedere se si riesce ad avere dati più precisi.


Certo. Tranquillo.
Notavo solo alcune cifre che mi sembrano un po' strane.
Grazie anzi per aggiornare questa discussione!


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2021)

*RESIDUI A BILANCIO AL 01/07/2021*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*RESIDUO NETTO*​*SCADENZA*​Tomori​*28,8*​2025​Maignan​*15,7*​2026​Leao​*15*​2024​Caldara​*15*​2023​Hernandez​*12*​2024​Tonali​*10*​2026​Bennacer​*9,6*​2024​Castillejo​*8,3*​2023​Adli​*8*​2026​Duarte​*6,6*​2024​Kessie​*6,4*​*2022*​Rebic​*5,4*​2025​Conti​*4,9*​*2022*​Krunic​*4,8*​2024​Ballo Toure​*4,2*​2025​Saelaemakers​*4*​2026​Hauge​*3,9*​2025​Romagnoli​*2,5*​*2022*​Kjaer​*1,8*​2024​Giroud​*1*​2023​Kalulu​*1*​2025​Ibrahimovic​*0,8*​*2022*​Tatarasanu​*0,7*​2023​Mirante​*0*​*2022*​Calabria​*0*​2025​Pobega​*0*​2025​Gabbia​*0*​2024​

*PRESTITI IN*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*SQUADRA DI PROVENIENZA*​*SCADENZA PRESTITO*​Florenzi​Roma​06/2022​Bakayoko​Chelsea​06/2023​Pellegri​Monaco​06/2022​Diaz​Real Madrid​06/2023​Messias​Crotone​06/2022​

*PRESTITI OUT*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*SQUADRA DI DESTINAZIONE*​*SCADENZA PRESTITO*​Hauge​Eintracht​06/2022​Duarte​Basaksehir​06/2022​Caldara​Venezia​06/2022​Pobega​Torino​06/2022​Adli​Bordeaux​06/2022​


----------



## Mauricio (19 Novembre 2021)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Scusate, inserendo le tabelle in un unico messaggio risultava troppo lungo, per cui ho incollato qui sopra la seconda parte "meno" interessante, i conti li trovate sempre in prima pagina (con il nuovo topic mi prenoterò i primi 2 messaggi così da avere tutto vicino).

Ho aggiornato gli ammortamenti/valori a bilancio (e stipendio di Romagnoli) secondo quanto riportato nel documento di quest'anno (non ancora pubblico, ma le tabelle che interessano sono già online).


----------



## Milo (23 Marzo 2022)

Uppo questo per non creare nuovi topic.

mi domandavo quanto potevano costare Dybala e dembele con il decreto crescita.

sono impossibili, ma sono curioso


----------



## Tobi (6 Maggio 2022)

Riprendo questo topic per chiedere come gli acquisti di Botman (30mln)? E Sanches (25mln?) vengono assorbiti dal Bilancio, se sono acquisti che vanno ad appesantire oppure ampiamente collocabili nei parametri della "sostenibilitá"


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Riprendo questo topic per chiedere come gli acquisti di Botman (30mln)? E Sanches (25mln?) vengono assorbiti dal Bilancio, se sono acquisti che vanno ad appesantire oppure ampiamente collocabili nei parametri della "sostenibilitá"


Ragionando sulle cifre ipotetiche uscite sui giornali:
Botman: 30 mln+bonus e contratto di 5 anni a 3.5 netti (con decreto crescita). Significa un costo di 6+4.9=10,9 mln
Sanchez: 20 mln e contratto di 4 anni a 4.5 netti (con decreto crescita). Significa un costo di 5+6,3=11,3 mln

Quindi, stando alle cifre riportate dai giornali, Botman+Sanchez occupano uno slot di 22.2 mln
Considerando che, almeno numericamente, vanno a sostituire Kessie (10.5 mln) e Romagnoli (12.5 mln), lato costi la situazione rimane pressocchè invariata (anzi un leggero risparmio). Sono perciò ampiamente "sostenibili".


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Riprendo questo topic per chiedere come gli acquisti di Botman (30mln)? E Sanches (25mln?) vengono assorbiti dal Bilancio, se sono acquisti che vanno ad appesantire oppure ampiamente collocabili nei parametri della "sostenibilitá"


Se cerchi il post conti 2022/2023 qui in bar milan trovi un mio prospetto in cui spiego in modo approfondito i costi della prossima stagione


----------



## Mauricio (6 Maggio 2022)

Esatto, chiedo ad @admin se può chiudere questa discussione vecchia in modo da portare avanti quella nuova, grazie.


----------

